# القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة  .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*




*

​
*نشأته:
**كان الله يهيئ هذا الإناء المختار ليقف بقوة الروح والحق أمام أريوس** والأريوسيين، محافظًا على إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة بخصوص لاهوت السيد المسيح.
فقد وُلد أثناسيوس غالبًا في صعيد مصر من عائلة متدينة تقية حوالي عام 297 م، وكان والده كاهنًا، تشرب منه الحياة الكنسية الورعة، هذا وقد نزحت الأسرة إلى الإسكندرية (غالبًا بعد نياحة والده) ليراه البابا الكسندروس** (19) وهو مطل من شرفة البطريركية يقوم بدور عماد أصدقاء له على شاطىء البحر، فاستدعاه وحاوره فأحبه وقبله تلميذًا له وسكرتيرًا خاصًا، بهذا كان الله يهيئه للعمل على مستوى عام وشامل.

لم يُبتلع أثناسيوس في أعمال إدارية بل ركز بالأكثر على الدراسة العلمية والفلسفية والأدبية والقانونية، وأعطى اهتمامات للدارسات الإنجيلية اللاهوتية على أساس آبائي.
ومما ألهب قلبه أن معلميه الذين يقرأ لهم أستشهد بعضهم في شبابه وربما عاين بنفسه شهادتهم من أجل تمسكهم بالإيمان بالسيد المسيح، فكانت كلماتهم مدعّمة في نفسه بالجهاد حتى الموت.

أما بالنسبة للجانب النسكي فقد تتلمذ القديس أثناسيوس فترة لدى القديس أنبا أنطونيوس** ألهبت فيه زهد العالم وحبه للعبادة والتأمل وعدم مهابة الموت.
يظهر نضوجه المبكر من كتابيه " ضد الوثنيين"، " تجسد الكلمة**" اللذين وضعهما قبل عام 319 م، 
الأول دعا فيه الوثنيين إلى ترك الوثنية، 
والثاني عرض فيه فكرًا لاهوتيًا بأسلوب علمي عن التجسد الإلهي.

**في مجمع نقية (سنة 325 م) :
قيل أن البابا ألكسندروس** سام أثناسيوس قسًا أثناء المجمع ليعطيه حق الكلمة، فقد كان النجم اللامع، خذل الأريوسيين منكري لاهوت السيد المسيح، مؤكدًا أنه "واحد مع الآب في الجوهر".

**بابا الإسكندرية :
حاول أثناسيوس الهروب حين وجد رجال الإكليروس مع الشعب يلحون على سيامته أسقفًا للإسكندرية بعد أن تنيح البابا ألكسندروس** (عام 328)، ما عدا قلة من الأريوسيين والميليتيين (أتباع ميليتس أسقف أسيوط الذي أنكر الأيمان أثناء الاضطهاد ثم عاد فحرض الأساقفة على الانشقاق، وحاول اغتصاب الكرسي الباباوي حينما كان القديس بطرس خاتم الشهداء مسجونًا).

سيم أسقفًا على الإسكندرية وبابا للكرازة وهو شاب (حوالي الثلاثين من عمره) وقد بقى سبع سنوات في جو من الهدوء، فيها سام فرمنتيوس أسقفًا على أكسوم بأثيوبيا (الأنبا سلامة)، وكان ذلك بداية تأسيس كنيسة أثيوبيا، حوالي سنة 330 م، وإن كان بعض الدارسين يرى أنها تحققت حوالي عام 357 م. وفى هذه الفترة قام بزيارة رعوية لصعيد مصر، فيها التقى بالقديس باخوميوس** الذي هرب من لقائه حتى اطمأن أنه لن يرسمه كاهنًا. 

مقاومة الأريوسيين له :*
*كان الأريوسيون مع الميليتيين على اتصال بيوسابيوس أسقف نيقوميديا يدبرون الخطط لتحطيم البابا أثناسيوس، فقد بقى حوالي أربعين عامًا لا يعرف طعم الراحة، *
*نلحظها في النقاط التالية:*

*1. بتحريض** يوسابيوس أصدر الإمبراطور قسطنطين أمره لأثناسيوس بقبول آريوس** في الشركة، بعد أن ادعى الأخير توبته وكتب قانون إيمانه بصيغة ملتوية، وقد رفضه البابا، وكان ذلك حوالي سنة 330 م.

2. أبحر ثلاثة أساقفة ميليتيون إلى نيقوميديا يقدمون عريضة اتهام ضد البابا، وكان لدى الإمبراطور كاهنان كشفا كذبهم للإمبراطور، فأدانهم واستدعى البابا، فجاء وكشف بطلان حججهم ضده (إنه حطم كأس الأفخارستيا الذي يستخدمه أسخيراس الكاهن، وقتل الأسقف أرسانيوس... الأول أتى للبابا نادمًا ومعترفًا أنهم أغروه برشوة ليدعي كذبًا، والثاني كان مختفيًا في صور).

3. في سنة 335 عقد مجمع في صور يرأسه يوسابيوس القيصري يحركه يوسابيوس النيقوميدي**، فيه قامت امرأة زانية تتهمه باغتصابه لها، فقام تلميذه الشماس تيموثاوس يحدثها كأنه أثناسيوس فقالت له بوقاحة أنه هو الذي سلبها عفتها وبتوليتها.... عندئذ خزي الكل! 

عرضوا أيضًا قضية الكاهن أسخيراس والأسقف أرسانيوس وجاءوا بشهود من اليهود يدعون أنهم موعوظون جدد. ومع ظهور براءته هاج المجمع وماج، فترك البابا المجمع وانطلق إلى القسطنطينية.
وإذ شعر يوسابيوس وأعوانه بالخطر يلاحقهم أسرعوا ليدعوا بأن البابا هدد بمنع إرسال القمح من الإسكندرية إلى القسطنطينية، فهاج الملك ونفاه إلى تريف وكان ذلك في فبراير 336 م. في جرأة قال البابا للإمبراطور: " الرب يحكم بيني وبينك".... 

بعد مجمع صور عُقد مجمع في أورشليم - بعد تدشين كنيسة القبر المقدس- من الأريوسيين أصدروا قرارًا بعودة أريوس إلى الإسكندرية في غياب البابا المنفي، فعاد أريوس** تحت حراسة مشددة لكن ثورة الشعب ضده ألزمت الوالي أن يطالب بسحبه ورده إلى القسطنطينية، فاستدعاه الإمبراطور.

بذل يوسابيوس النيقوميدي كل الجهد لعودة أريوس للشركة الكنسية فكان البطريرك القسطنطيني الكسندروس مرّ النفس، ولما أُلزم بقبوله صلى إلى الله، فمات أريوس** في مرحاض عام وهو في طريقه إلى الكنيسة. 

بعد حوالي عام إذ كان قسطنطين على فراش الموت أوصى بعودة البابا أثناسيوس** إلى كرسيه، وبالفعل عاد ليجد الإسكندرية كلها تترقبه على الشاطئ كملاك انحدر إليهم من السماء!

4. لم يهدأ يوسابيوس النيقوميدي عن مقاومة البابا، فقد نجح في إقناع الإمبراطور أن يستدعي الوالي ثيوذوروس لأنه كان صديقًا للبابا ويرسل فيلاجيوس الكبادوكي عوضًا عنه، الذي كان قد حكم الإسكندرية قبلا (335 – 337 م) وهو عدو عنيف للبابا. قام الأريوسيون بأعمال شغب وتخريب وقتل لإثارة الإمبراطور بأن وجود البابا ينزع السلام عن الإسكندرية، كما وجهوا ضده اتهامات كاستيلائه على القمح الخاص بالفقراء، وإعلانهم أن عودته غير كنسية لأنها بدون قرار مجمعي، وقد نزل القديس أنبا أنطونيوس** يساند البابا المتألم. 

5. خلال عام 338 أنهمك يوسابيوس النيقوميدي في الانتقال من نيقوميديا إلى أسقفية القسطنطينية، لأن العاصمة كانت قد انتقلت رسميًا من نيقوميديا إلى القسطنطينية، وإذ نجح في ذلك تفرغ لمقاومة البابا أثناسيوس ففي نهاية 338 أقنع الإمبراطور قنسطانطيوس** بعقد مجمع في إنطاكية، فيه يصدر قرارًا بعزل البابا، صدر الأمر وانطلق الرعاع إلى كنيسة ثيؤناس لقتله، فهرب البابا.
تعرض الكهنة والرهبان مع الشعب حتى النساء إلى موجة مرة من العذابات بل وذُبح البعض وسُجن آخرون، وبعد أربعة أيام دخل غريغوريوس الكبادوكي كأسقف للمدينة يضطهد المؤمنين.

لم يقف الرهبان مكتوفي الأيدي، فقد أرسل القديس أنبا أنطونيوس عدة رسائل منها إلى الأسقف الدخيل وبعض الضباط يؤنبهم عن تصرفاتهم، كما بعث القديس باخوميوس** أفضل راهبين عنده هما زكاوس وتادرس ليسندا المؤمنين بالإسكندرية في غيبة البابا.
سافر البابا أثناسيوس إلى روما ليلتقي بصديقه البابا يوليوس حيث كتب الأخير رسالة إلى يوسابيوس النيقوميدي** وجماعته كطلب مجمع روما، في هذه الزيارة دخلت الرهبنة إلى الغرب، وتشبع الفكر اللاتيني بلاهوتيات أثناسيوس.

اعتبر اتباع يوسابيوس** رسالة يوليوس التي برأت البابا أثناسيوس إهانة لكرامتهم، فعقدوا مجمعًا بإنطاكية، وكتبوا له يتهكمون ويهددون لكن في شيء من الحذاقة.

في سنة 342 التقى البابا أثناسيوس بإمبراطور الغرب قسطانس في ميلان وقد حاول اليوسابيون أن يصوروا لأخيه إمبراطور الشرق قسطنطيوس أنه تلاقى معه ليطلب عقد مجمع عام لأساقفة الشرق والغرب، وقد أكدّ البابا أنه لم يفعل ذلك، إنما كانت الفكرة لدى قسطانس** قبل لقائه بالبابا.

6. رأى الإمبراطوران الشرقي والغربي أن يُعقد مجمع في سرديكا أي صوفيا (عاصمة بلغاريا) على حدود المملكتين وكان ذلك في عام 343، وقد جاء الأساقفة الأريوسيون من الشرق (كان يوسابيوس قد مات)، ورفضوا حضور المجمع لدخول البابا أثناسيوس وجماعته فيه، وإنما اجتمعوا في مدينة فيلوبوليس مقابل سرديكا وتقع في حدود مملكة الشرق، وقد تركوا خطابًا بيد يوستاثيوس كاهن كنيسة سرديكا يعتذرون أنهم اضطروا للرجوع لدعوة الإمبراطور لهم بعد عودته منتصرًا على الفرس، فيه حرموا هوسيوس ويوليوس وأثناسيوس وغيرهم.

أما آباء مجمع سرديكا فوقعوا حرمانًا على أحد عشر أسقفًا أريوسيًا. 

استخدم الأريوسيون إجراءات حازمة لمنع دخول أثناسيوس ورجاله إلى الإسكندرية لكن الرب بدد مشورتهم بأيدٍ أريوسية، فقد أتى بعض الأريوسيين بامرأة شريرة ودخلوا بها إلى أسقفين كانا مندوبي الإمبراطور قسطانس موفدين إلى أخيه إمبراطور الشرق.
وإذ دخلت المرأة إلى حجرة أحدهما ووجدته شيخًا وقورًا يغط في النوم صرخت، وتجمعت المدينة وأعلنت ما قد حدث، وبسببها عُزل الأريوسي إسطفانوس أسقف إنطاكية.
هنا تيقظ ضمير إمبراطور الشرق ليدرك شر الأريوسيين وألاعيبهم فأمر بعودة جميع المنفيين بسببهم، بل وأرسل ثلاثة خطابات للبابا أثناسيوس يعلن فيها شوقه لرؤياه، مترجيًا عودته إلى كرسيه.

قبل أن يذهب إلى الإمبراطور التقى أثناسيوس بصديقه الحميم يوليوس** أسقف روما التي اهتزت نفسه بالفرح فكتب رسالة إلى كهنة الإسكندرية وشعبها يهنئهم على عودة أبيهم المناضل.

التقى رجل الآلام بالإمبراطور، ثم انتقل إلى بلاده، ليستقبله شعبه بفرح عجيب عام 346 م، بعد غياب طال أكثر من سبع سنوات، فيه ذاق الشعب مرارة الحرمان من رعاية البابا مع سقوطهم تحت اضطهاد الأريوسيين والميليتيين لهم، فكان رجوعه سبب بركة إذ رسم الأساقفة للإيبارشيات الخالية وازداد عدد المكرسين للخدمة والمتبتلين والرهبان بصورة ضخمة، وانطلق الكل يود تعويض السنوات العجاف.

7. انتهز الأريوسيين قتل قسطانس** صديق البابا أثناسيوس حيث قامت حرب أهلية بين قاتل قسطانس ماجننتيوس والإمبراطور قسطنطيوس الذي صار إمبراطورًا للشرق والغرب شغلت الإمبراطورية أكثر من ثلاث سنوات، واتهموا البابا أن له علاقة سرية بالقاتل. 

وإذ تخلص الإمبراطور من ماجننتيوس تفرغ لمقاومة البابا الذي كان يكن له كراهية بغيضة في داخله.
وبغضب شديد ألزم أساقفة الشرق والغرب بعقد مجمعين في آرل بفرنسا وميلان لعزل البابا ونفيه، وقد احتمل بعض الأساقفة النفي مثل باولينيوس أسقف تريف، ولوسيفر مطران سردينيا، ويوسابيوس أسقف فرشيلي بإيطاليا، وديوناسيوس أسقف ميلان، وهوسيوس أسقف قرطبة الذي كان قد بلغ المائة من عمره، أما ليبريوس أسقف روما فقد ثابر إلى حين وأخيرًا زلّ صاغرًا ووقّع على وثيقة الأريوسيين بعد أن أمضى في النفي سنتين.

هاجم الجند كنيسة القديس ثيوناس بينما كان البابا يصلي مع الكهنة والشعب، وإذ ماجت الجموع وسط بريق السيوف أراد البابا أن يبقى حتى يخرج أخر شخص، لكن الكهنة والرهبان ألزموه بالانسحاب خاصة وأن الظلام حلّ بالموقع حين انطفأت الشموع والمصابيح. بقى أثناسيوس هاربًا ست سنوات يطلب الإمبراطور رأسه دون جدوى !
قدم الإمبراطور جورج الكبادوكي** أسقفًا يغتصب الشعب ويتسلم الكنائس عنوة ويجمع الأموال، لكنه لم يستطع أن يحتمل البقاء في الإسكندرية، فهرب ليعود بعد موت الإمبراطور (سنة 361) فيقتله الوثنيون الذين كانوا يبغضونه (ربما للاستيلاء على أمواله).

كان أثناسيوس في منفاه الاختياري يتنقل من دير إلى دير ومن موضع إلى أخر، بقلبه الملتهب بحب الله وشعبه، يرعى أولاده خلال كتاباته العميقة، فكان خصبًا في إنتاجه الروحي :
كتب سيرة الأنبا أنطونيوس**، ودفاعه عن هروبه، وأرسل خطابات إلى أساقفة مصر وليبيا ولوسيفر أسقف كالاريس (كاجلياري بجزيرة سردينيا غرب إيطاليا) وإلى الرهبان المصريين، وأربع مقالات ضد الأريوسيين، وخمس رسائل عقائدية لسيرابيون أسقف تمى، وخطابات عن الروح القدس، وكتاب المجامع.

بموت قسطانطيوس وتولي يوليانوس** الحكم ظهر البابا أثناسيوس عام 362 ومعه لوسيفر أسقف كلاديوس وأوسابيوس أسقف فرشيلي اللذان كانا منفيين بالصعيد. 

عقد البابا مجمعًا بالإسكندرية عام 362 دعي "مجمع القديسين والمعترفين**"، إذ كان جميعهم قد حضروا من النفي أو نالوا عذابات، لكن لم يدم الحال، فقد شعر يوليانوس بخطورة البابا أثناسيوس على الوثنية فبعث لوالي الإسكندرية يقول بأن الأمر بعودة المنفيين إلى بلادهم لا إلى كراسيهم، آمرًا إياه بطرد أثناسيوس خارج مصر، فاضطر البابا إلى الاختفاء في مقبرة أبيه 6 شهور. 

وإذ شدد الإمبراطور على الوالي اضطر البابا إلى ترك الإسكندرية متجهًا إلى الصعيد في مركب لحقتها مركب الوالي، فسأله الجند عن أثناسيوس، أما هو فقال لهم: "إنه ليس بعيد عنكم" فأسرعوا نحو الصعيد، وعاد هو إلى مدينة كايرو بجوار ممفيس، وبعد فترة صار يتنقل بين الأديرة في الصعيد.

قُتل يوليانوس وتولى جوفيان** الحكم فأرسل خطابًا ودّيًا للبابا يدعوه للعودة، كما أمر بعودة كل المنفيين.
رجع البابا إلى الإسكندرية حيث عقد مجمعًا فيه كتب خطابًا يحوي قانون الإيمان النيقوي، ثم انطلق لمقابلة الإمبراطور الذي قابله بالترحاب ليعود إلى الإسكندرية في فبراير 364، حاملاً معه خطابات الإمبراطور. 
مات جوفنيان في فبراير 364 وتولى فالنتينان الحكم في نفس الشهر فاستلم الغرب وسلّم أخاه فالنس** الأريوسي الشرق.

8. بعث فالنس منشورًا بعودة جميع الأساقفة الذين سبق نفيهم في حكم يوليانوس** إلى أماكن نفيهم، اضطر البابا أن يغادر الإسكندرية إلى بيت ريفي.
وتحت ضغط الشعب رجع أثناسيوس إلى كرسيه بعد حوالي تسعة شهور (مايو 635 - فبراير366) فامتلأت الإسكندرية فرحًا. عاد البابا من نفيه الخامس وقد بلغ حوالي السبعين من عمره ليمارس رعايته لشعبه بروح متقدة بالغيرة، خاصة في تطهير البلد من كل فكر أريوسي. 

في عام 369 عقد مجمعًا بالإسكندرية من 90 أسقفًا للاهتمام بالفكر الإيماني المستقيم، وبقى عاملاً حتى بلغ الخامسة والسبعين من عمره ليسلم للأجيال وديعة الإيمان المستقيم بلا انحراف.*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

مدخل إلى كتاب المزامير للقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى البطريرك العشرون للكرازة المرقسية

باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد 
نعم إنَّ كلَّ مُلهج به من الله نافعٌ للتعليم كما قالَ بولسُ الرسولِ، ولكن على الخصوص كتاب المزاميرِ الشريفِ، لأنَّ كلَّ مصحفٍ تفرَّدَ بأمر ٍ يختصُّ به في عهده. أعني بقولي أنَّ التوراة قد تَفَرَّدَتْ بتكوينِ ِ العالم ِ وأعمال رؤساء الآباء وخروج بني اسرائيل من مصر وفرض الشريعة وترتيبِ المظلَّةِ والكهنوت.ثلاثة كُتُب منها تحتوي على قسم الميراثِ وأعمالِ القضاة ونسبةِ داوود، والكُتُب الباقية تحتوي على أعمالِِ الملوك وكتاب عزرا الذي يخبّر عن عتاقةِ السبي وإياب الشعب وبناء الهيكل والمدينة. وأمّا الأنبياء فتخبّر عن حضور المخلصِ وتذكّر بالوصايا وتذمّ مخالفيها وتتنبَّأ للأممِ. وأما كتاب المزامير فهو بمنزلةِ كتاب فردوس يحتوي على جميعِ ما في الكُتُبِ مُرَتلاً ويُنشد ظاهراً ما يختص بها.
+ التوراة في المزامير
أما مسائِلُ التكوينِ فيترنّم بها في المزمور الثامن عَشَر بقولِهِ: " السمَوات تُذيعُ مجدَ الله، والجَلَدُ يُخبّرُ بأعمالِ يديه ". وفي المزمور الثالثِ والعشرين يقولُ: " للربِّ الأرضُ بكمالها، الدنيا وكُلُّ الساكنينَ فيها. هو على البحار أسَّسها وعلى الأنهار هيأها " . وأما أخبارُ كتاب الخروج ِ والعددِ وتثنية الإشتراع فقد أحسن ارتجازَهُ في المزمور السابع والسبعين بقولِهِ : " في خروجِ إسرائيل من مصر، وبيت يعقوب من شعب البربرِ، كانَ يهوذا مقدسة وإسرائيل سلطانة " . وفي المزمور الماية وألأربعة يقول: " أرسَلَ موسى عبدّهُ وهارونَ الذي انتخبَهُ لنفسِهِ، جعلَ فيهم كلامَ علاماتِهِ وآياتِهِ في أرض حام " . ونقول بعامة إنَّ هذا المزمور مع الذي يليه بجملتها يخبّران بهذه القصص. وأما أمور الكهنوت والمِظلّة فيخبِّر بها في المزمور الثامن والعشرين بقولِهِ: " قَدِموا للرب يا أبناءَ الله، قدِّموا للرب مجداً وكرامةً " . وأمّا قصَّة يشوع بن نون فيشرحُها في المزمور الماية والستة حيث يقول: " أقاموا مُدناً للسًكنى، وزرعوا حُقولاً، وغَرسوا كروماً " . لأنَّ في عهدِ بن نون أُعطِيَت لهُم أرضُ الميعادِ. وفي المزمور عَينِهِ قيل: " صَرَخوا إلى الربِّ في حُزنهم ومن شدائدهم خلَّصهُم " . وهذا أورده أيضاً كتابُ القضاةِ أنَّ وقتَ صراخهم كانَ يقيمُ لهم قضاة بحسب الزمانِ ويخلّصهم من محزنيهم.
+ أخبار الملوك
أما أخبار الملوكِ فينشدها في المزمور التاسع عَشَر قائلاً: هؤلاء بالمراكب وهؤلاء بالخيل " . وقصّة عزرا يرتّلها المزمور الماية والخمسة والعشرون من مزامير الدرجات قائلاً : " اذا ما ردَّ الربُّ سبيَ صهيون مثل المتعزّين ". وأيضاً في المزمور الماية والواحد والعشرين يقول: " فَرِحْتُ بالقائِلين لي إلى بيتِ الربِّ نذهب...- وصولاً إلى – شهادة لإسرائيل ".
+ الأنبياء في المزامير
أمَّا أخبار الأنبياء كُلّها التي تشيرُ إلى حضورِ المخلّص إلهاً فيخبّر عنها المزمور التاسع وألأربعون بقوله: " هكذا الله يأتي جهراً. الهنا لا يصمت". وفي المزمور الماية والسابع عَشَر يقول: " مبارك الآتي باسمِ الربّ، باركناكم من بيت الرب. الله الرب ظهر لنا ". وكلمة الآب، من جهة أخرى، يرتلها المزمور الماية والستّة قائلاً : " أرسَلَ كلمتهُ فشفاهم ونجّاهم من فسادِهِم"، لأن الإله الاتي هو نفسُهُ الكلمة المرسَل. فلعلمه بالكلمة انَّهُ ابن الله رتَّل، كمن صوتِ الله الآب، في المزمور الرابع وألأربعين قائلاً: " فاضَ قلبي كلمةً صالحةً "، وأيضاً في المزمور الماية والتسعة: "من البطنِ قبل كوكبِ الصبحِ ولدتك". لأنه أي شيء آخر يقال عن مولود الله سوى كونه كلمتَه وحكمتَه. واذا كان صاحب المزامير يعلم أن الآب هو القائل: "ليكن نور فكان" ليكن نور فكان "أشهره في الكتاب بقوله: " بكلمةِ الربِّ تشدّدتِ السموات وبروح فمه جميع قواتها". كذلك لم يغب عنه أنَّ الكلمة سيأتي مسيحاً، لأجل ذلك قال في المزمور الرابع وألأربعين: "كرسيك يا الله إلى أبد الأبد ... أفضل من شركائك". ولئلا يظنّ أحد ٌ أنَّهُ يأتي تخيّلاً يُعلنُ أنَّهُ يصير إنساناً الذي به كل شيء قد كُوّن، فيقول في المزمور السادس والثمانين: " الأمّ صهيون تقول انسان وانسان ولد فيها وهو العليّ الذي اسَّسها". فهذا القول يساوي قولنا: "والله هو الكلمة كلّ به كان". وأما عن ولادته من البتول فقد علَّمَ به وما سَكَتَ عنه بل أوضَحهُ في المزمور الرابع والأربعين قائلاً: "اسمعي يا ابنة وانظري...لأَنَّهُ هو ربُّكِ وله تسجدين" وهذا يماثل ما قيل من قِبَل جبرائيل: " إفرحي يا ممتلئة نعمة. الربُّ معكِ". لأنه لما قالَهُ مسيحاُ للوقت أوضَحَ اتلادّهُ البشري من البتول منادياً: إسمعي يا ابنة". فأما جبرائيل فيدعوها مريم باسمها لأنه غريب عنها بحسب النسب، واما داود فيدعوها بايجابٍ إبنة لأنها من نسلِهِ. وبعدما قالَ عن الكلمة إنه يكون إنساناً أوضَحَ أنَّه يقبل الالآم بجسده أيضاً. واذ لاحَظَ التسليم المزمع أن يكون من اليهود رتَّلَ في المزمور الثاني قائلاً: " لماذا ارتّجت الأمَمُ والشعوبُ هذَّت بالباطلِ...على مسيحِهِ". وأمّا عن موتِهِ فيخبر في المزمور الحادي والعشرين كمن فم المخلص بالذات: "والى تُرابِ الموتِ أحدرتني...وعلى لباسي اقترعوا". أما قوله: " ثقبوا يديَّ ورجليَّ" فأي شيء يعني سوى صلبِِهِ؟ وفيما يعلّم بهذه كُلّها يضيف إلى تعليمِهِ أنَّ ربَّنا قد كابَدََ هذه الآلام لا من أجل ذاتِهِ بل من أجلنا نحن البشر. ويقول على لسانه في المزمور السابع والثمانين: " عليَّ اشتدَّ غضبكَ وجميع أهوالك جازَت عَليَّ "، وفي المزمور الثامن والستين: " كنتُ أرد حينئذٍ ما لم آخذ ". فلقد قَبِلَ الموتَ لا مستوجباً لهُ بل من أجلنا، وقد أخذ على عاتِقِهِ السخط الواجب عَلَينا بسبب المعصية. وفي المزمور الماية والسابع والثلاثين يقول بالنيابة عنّا: " الربُّ يكافئ عنّي "، وفي المزمور الحادي والسبعين: " يقضي لمساكين ِ الشعبِ ويخلّص بني البائسين ويُذِلُّ الباغي لأنه نجّى المسكين من يدِ القوي والفقير الذي لم يوجد له معين".
وأيضاً سَبَقَ وخَبَّرَ عن صعودِهِ إلى السموات بالجسَدِ في المزمور الثالثِوالعشرين بقولِهِ: " ارفعوا أيُّها الرؤساءُ أبوابكم وارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الدهريّة ليدخل ملك المجد" وفي السادس وألأربعين يقول: " صَعِدَ الله بتهليلٍ الربُّ بصوتِ البوق". وأما في المزمور الماية والتاسع فيخبر بجلوسِهِ عن يمينِ الآبِ بقولِهِ: " قال الربُ لربّي اجلس عن يميني حتّى أضعَ أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك"، فيما يشير في المزمور التاسع إلى هلاك الشيطان هاتفاً: " جَلَستَ على المنبرِ يا ديّان العدلِ. انتهرتَ الأمم وهلك المنافق ". حتى عن أخذ الكلمة الحكُمَ كُلَّهُ من الآبِ لم يخفه داود بل أخبر به قائلاً إنهُ يأتي ليدين الكل. وكذلك في المزمور الحادي والسبعين: " اللهُمَّ أعطِ حكمك للملك وعدلك لابنِ الملك لشعبك بالعدلِ ولفقرائك بالانصاف ". وفي المزمور التاسع وألأربعين يقول: " يدعو السماء من فوق وألأرض لمحاكمة شعيهِ وتخبّر السموات بعدلِهِ لأن الله هو الديّان " . أمّا في المزمور الحادي والثمانين فيقول: " الله قام في مجمع الآلهة وفي وسط الآلهة يحكم ". أيضاً دعوته الأمم يعبّر عنها في هذا الكتاب في مواضع كثيرة لا سيّما المزمور السادس وألأربعين حيث يقول: " يا جميع الأمم صفقوا بألأيادي، هللوا لله بصوتِ الإبتهاج"، وفي المزمور الحادي والسبعين حيث أورد أنَّ: " أمَامَهُ تجثو الحبشة..."
+ كثافة الروح في المزامير:
كل هذه ترتّل في المزامير، وفي الكتب الأخرى سبق إلإخبار بها، وليس غائباً عني(1) أنّهُ في كُل من الكتب يشعر المرء أن ما قيل يختص بالمخلص، وما هو مشترك فيها مَرَدُّهُ اتفاق الروح الواحد. فموسى وإشعياء قد حرَّرا ترنّما، وصلاة حبقوق كانت بالترنّم أيضاً، وفي كُلّ كتابٍ نرى نبؤاتٍ وشرائعَ وقصصاً لكون الروح نفسه حالاًّ على الجميع موزَّعاً على كُلِّ واحدٍ خدمة للمواهبة المعطاة له وإكملاً لها، نبوءة كانت أو اشتراعاً او قصةً أو ذكْراً أو موهبة ترنّم. ولكن حيث إنَّ الروح الموزّع هو واحدٌ، فلا انقسام فيه لأنّه كائن بجملتِهِ في ذاته، وأمّا بحسب الذهن فتصير الأقسام لكلِّ واحدٍ على قدر الحاجة الحاضرة. على هذا نرى موسى، واضعَ


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

(1) القديس اثناسيوس يحدث عن نفسه
الشريعة وقتاً ما، متنبئاً ومرتلاً، وألأنبياءَ المفروضة عليهم النبوءة نراهم أحياناً يوصون وصايا كمثل موسى: "اغتسلوا وصيروا أنقياء طاهرين"، أو يسردون قصصاً كما دانيال في خبر "سوسانة" واشعياء في خبر "ربصاكي" وحكاية "سنحاريب". الأمر نفسه نلقاه في كتاب المزامير فانه يبدأ بالترنيم ثم يشرع بالقول أنْ: "كفَّ عن الرجزِ وارفُضِِِ ِ الغضب. حِدْ عن الشّرِ واصنع الخير.أُطلب السلامة واسعَ في ابتغائها". وأحياناً أخرى يقصُّ أخباراً مثل قولِهِ: "في خروج إسرائيلَ من مصر..." وأيضاً سبق فخبَّرَ بحضورِ المخلّص ِ. فمثل هذه الموهبة الروحية المحكي عنها من الكًلّ هي واحدة بحسب الضرورة وارادة الروح، ولا يُجَد خلافٌ في كونها تكثرُ أو تقلُّ بحسب هذه الحاجة. اذ كل أحدٍ يتمّم ما يختصُّ به من الخدمة بلا تهاون ٍ وعلى التمام.
+ فرادة كتاب المزامير:
أما كتاب المزامير فله موهبة ٌ خاصة وملاحظة فريدة، لأنه مع تعلّقِهِِ واشتراكِهِ في ما هو موجود في الكتب الأخرى فقد احتوى أيضاً أمراً مختصاً وبديعاً، وهو امتلاكُه حركات كُلِّ نفس وتغييراتها وتفاعلاتها موسومةً ومطبوعة ً فيه، حَتىّ إن كُلّ مَن يريد أن يقتبس منه يكون لهُ مثل صورةٍ وروايةٍ مقارناً ذاتَه على ما وجد فيه.
في الكتب الأخرى نجد الناموس آمراً ما يجب فعله وناهياً عما لا يجب فعلُهُ، أو نجد نبوءةً تخبّر فقط بمجيء المخلّصِ، أو قصصاً تخبر عنها أعمال الملوك والقديسيين. واما كتاب المزامير، فانَّ سامعه يُخبِّر بما سبق زكُتب ويكتشف حركات نفسِهِ ليتعلّمها. وعندما يكون أحد الناس في ضيق ما فبامكانه ان يختار من هذه الاقوال ما يطلق حاله ويداويه بما يليق به من القول والفعل ويتعلّم منها. ولا نغفلَنَّ أنه يوجد في الكتب الأخرى شرائع تمنع الناس عن القبائح وتردعهم، لكن هذا الكتاب يدوّن كيف بألإمكان إجتنابها. إن الكتب الأخرى تتضمّن وصيّة التوبة والكفّ عن الخطايا، أما هذا الكتاب فيشرح كيف يجب أن تكون التوبة وكيف يُعبرعنها، فإنَّ سامعه يُخبِّر بما سبق وكُتِبَ ويرتشف حركات نفسه ليتعلمها. يقول بولس الرسول: "إنَّ الحزن يصنع صبراً والصبر اختباراً والاختبار رجاء والرجاء لا يُخزي :. أما كتاب المزامير فيحدد لنا كيف يجب أن يكون احتمال الاحزان، وماذا يقول المحزون المزامير فيحدد لنا كيف يجب أن يكون احتمال الاحزان، وماذا يقول المحزون وقت الحزن وما بعد الحزن ِ، وماذا يقول المحزون المزامير فيحدد لنا كيف يجب أن يكون احتمال الاحزان، وماذا يقول المحزون وقت الحزن وما بعد الحزن ِ، وكيف يُجَّرب كُلُّ مخلوق ٍ. كما يورد أقوال المتكلين على الربّ، ويؤكد أنَّ الوصية فرضت علينا الشكر على حالٍ، وتعلمنا المزامير ماذا يقول الشاكر كما يورد عند آخرين: " انَّ الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بحسب الايمان ِ بالمسيح ِ سيطردون". لكن نقرأ في المزامير ما رأي المطرودين وماذا يقولون لله بعد طَردهم. كما ورد في الوصية أيضاً أنه علينا أن نبارك الرب ونعترف له، لكن المزامير تصوّر لنا كيف نسَبحُ الله، وبأيَّةِ أقوالِ نعترفُ له. لذلك يمكن لكل انسان أن يجد، أن التسابيح قد وُضِعتْ لنا لنحَياها. أيضاً ، في المزامير أمر مستغرب أنَّ الأقوال التي يتفوه بها القديسون في الكتب الأخرى، إذا عرفها السامعون يُسّون أنَّ المكتوبَ عنهم هم أناسٌ آخرون وليس هم ذاتهم. لكن الذي يتلو كتاب المزامير فيتعاطاه بمثابة قول شريف يتخشع له وكأنه معنيٌّ به شخصيّاً، ويَقيس نفسه على أقوال التسابيح وكأنها خاصة به. فلا نكسلن، ابتغاء للايضاح، أن نعود فنقول نظير المغبوط بولس الرسول إن ثمة كلمات كثيرة هي خاصة برؤساء الآباء، وهم تلفظوا بها. فموسى هو الذي كان يتكلّم والله يُجيبُ. والنبي ايليا وأليشع بجلوسهما على جبل الكرمل، كانا يستدعيان الربّ ويقولان: " حيٌّ هو الربُّ الذي أقمنا اليومَ لديه". كذلك سائر أقوال الأنبياء القديسين الآخرين التي كان البعض منها مقولا ً عن المخلص. وبعدها وردت كلمات كثيرة عن الأمم واسرائيل. لكن لا احد قط ادعى أنها خاصة به، حتّى ولا أقوال رؤساء الآباء. ولا يتجاسر أحد ان يقول متباهيا ً بأن أقوال موسى هي عنه هو، ولا الذي تكلمّ به ابراهيم عن ضرورية فلا يتجاسر أن يتكلّم بها كخاصةٍ لهُ، ولو ساوى أحدٌ النبيين في الولوع والشوق إلى الأفضل، لا يمكنه ان يقول كما قال موسى: " أظهر لي ذاتك" ولا ينتحل أقوال الأنبياء ويجعلها كأقوال خاصةٍ به في مدح أو ذمِّ أحدٍ من الناس قائلا ً مثلها لمن مَدَحوا أو ذمّوا. ولا يتجاسر أحدٌ أن يقول مناضلا ً كمن ذاتِهِ: "حيٌّ هو الربُّ الذي مثلتُ بحضرتِهِ أنا اليوم"، لأن الامر واضحٌ أنَّ مقتبل الكتب لا يتخذ الأقوال كأنها لذاتِهِ بل كأقوال القديسين وأقوال الذين يعبّر عنهم. واما الذي يتلو المزامير فيحدث له غير ذلك، لأن كل ما قيل في المخلص وفي الامم يتكلم به المرء كأقوالِ نفسِهِ ويرتِلها وكأنها محَّرَرةً من أجلِهِ ولا يتعاطاها وكأنها معبرة عن شخص آخر ولا محرّرة من قِبَلِ غيره، ولكنه ينظر إلى الكتكلم بها كعن ذاته وكأنه هو العامل ما قد قيل فيها، ويقربها إلى اله ناطقاً بها من نفسه هو غير عازل نفسه عنها من حيث هي أقوال رؤساء القبائل وموسى وألأنبياء. والسبب هو أن الذي يحفظ الوصية أو يخالفها، كلاهما مشمول بالمزامير.وهذا شيء لازم وضروري أن ينحو كل انسان بهذين الأمرين فيتلو الأقوال المكتوبة بشأن كليهما معاً إما كحافظ الوصية أو كمخالفها. وفي ظني أنها تكون لمرتّلها بمنزلة مرآة يرى فيها حركات نفسه ويحسُّ بها، فان إقتبلها فهو يتوبّخ من ضميره ويتخشّع بتوبة، أو يبتهج لسماعه بالرجاء إلى الله ويشكر على المساعدة التي تصير منه للمؤمنين. هكذا عندما ينشد المزمور الثالث ويرى أحزان ذاتِهِ، يستخص ما فيه من الأقوال.​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

وكذلك في المزمور العاشر مع السادس عَشَر فكأنه يخبّر عن اتكاله على الله وصلاته إليه. وإن رنّم المزمور الخمسين فكانه هو القائل أقوال التوبة. ومتى رتَّل المزمور الثالث والخمسين، والسادس والخمسين، والماية والحادي وألأربعين، يظن نفسه أنّه هو المطرود والمتأذّي وليس غيره، كما يرتّل هذه الأقوال إلى الله وكأنها له هو. وبألإجمال إن كلّ مزمور منبثق من الروح كما ذكرنا، فيه نرى حركات نفوسنا وكأنها أقوالنا تذكراً لما فينا من الحركاتِ وتثقيفاً لسيرتنا. هذه كلها تفوَّه بها المرتلون ولعلها لنا رسمٌ ومثال. هذه هي نعمة المخلّص الذي صار إنساناً من أجلنا قرَّبَ جسدّهُ للموت فداءً لنا. أمّا تصرّفه السماوي وألأرضي فقد رَسَمهُ في ذاتِهِ ليكون للمؤمنيننموذجاً للغلبة على المحال، فلا ينخدع أحدٌ من شر العدوِّ. من أجل ذلك بما أنَّ السيدَ علّم لا بالقولِ بل بالعمل ِأيضا ً، فليسمع منه كلُّ واحد وينظر اليه كإلى صورة ويتخذه قدوة في العمل لأنه قال: "تعلّموا مني فاني وديعٌ ومتواضعُ القلب". هذا ولا يمكن لأحد من الناس أن يجد تعليما ً للفضيلة أكملَ من الذي رسَمَهُ ربُّنا في ذاته، سواء بالنسبة لعدم الشرِّ أو محبّة البشر ِ أو الرجوليّة أو الرحمة أو العدالة. كُلُّ هذه يجدها صائرة فيه. ولا ينقص أحداَ شيءٌ من الفضيلة إن اعتبر عيشة ربّنا البشرية التي كان يعلّم بها بولس الرسول فيقول: "صيروا مقتدين بي، كما أنا بالمسيح". وهذا لم يحدث لحكماء اليونانيينالذين كانت بهجتهم على قدر سلامهم. أما الرب فبما أنَّهُ إلهُ الجميع بالحقيقة والمعتني بما صنع لا يشترع فقط بل يدفع ذاتهُ مثالا ً للذين يريدون أن يعرفوا قدرة العمل، لذا وقبل حضوره بالجسد، جعل هذا الأمر للمرتّلين أنَّهُ كما أظهر في ذاتِهِ رسمَ الانسان السماوي الكامل كذلك يقدر كل من اراد أن يتأمل ويختبر من المزامير حركات وأطباع النفوس، كما يلقى فيه دواءَ كُلّ حركة وتقويمها. وان كانت ثمة حاجة إلى برهان أقوى نقول إن كلّ كتاب الهيّ يعلّم الفضيلة والايمان الحقيقي، فيما يحتوي مصحف المزامير على صورة الاستسارة(1) والنفوس. وكما أنَّ الذي يدخل إلى ملك يتزيّا بصفةٍ وأقوالٍ لئلا يُعَّيرُ بأنه عديمُ الأدبِ اذا تكلم بخلافِ ذلك، كذلك المصحف أيضا. فكلّ من كان ساعياً إلى الفضيلة ومريدا أن يعتبر سيرة المخلّص وتصرّفهُ بالجسدِ يتذكره أولاً بتلاوته شريعة النفس ثم يعمل ويعلّم بمثل هذه الأقوال.


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

+ كتاب المزامير مصنّفا ً 
ليتأمل كلًّ واحدٍ من البشر أولا ً ما هو لهذا المصحف أن بعضا ً من المزامير مقولة على سبيل الحكاية، وبعضها على سبيل النصيحة، وبعضها على سبيل الاعتراف. فالتي على سبيل الحكاية هي العاشر ، والثالث، والاربعون، والثامن والاربعون، والتاسع والاربعون، والخمسون، والسادس والثمانون، والثامن والثمانون، والماية والتسعة، والماية والثالث عَشَرَ، والماية والسادس والعشرون، والماية والسادس والثلاثون. وأمّا التي على سبيل الضراعة فهي المزمور السادس عَشَرَ، والسابع والستون، والتاسع والثمانون، والماية والواحد، والماية والواحد والثلاثون، والماية والواحد وألأربعون. وأمّا التي في سعادةٍ وضراعةٍ وتوسّلٍ فهي الخامس، والسادس، والسابع، والحادي عَشَرَ، والثاني عَشَرَ، والخامس عَشَرَ، والرابع والعشرون، والسابع والعشرون، والثلاثون، والرابع والثلاثون، والسابع والثلاثون، والثاني وألأربعون، والثالث والخمسون، والرابع والخمسون، والخامس والخمسون، والسادس والخمسون، والثامن والخمسون، والستون، والثالث والستون، والثاني والثمانون، والخامس والثمانون، والسابع والثمانون، والماية والسابع والثلاثون،


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

(1)طريقة السير مع الله
والماية وألأربعون. وأما ذو الاعتراف فهو الخمسون، والستون، وذو التهليل والقيامة فهوالخامس والستون. وهناك مزمور واحد للتهليل وهو التاسع والتسعون. وأما ذو الاعتراف فهو الخمسون، والستون، وذو التهليل والقيامة فهو الخامس والستون. وهناك مزمور واحد للتهليل وهو التاسع والتسعون.
+ المزامير مرآة النفس
إذا كان ترتيب المزامير على هذا النحو، فمن المستطاع للمطّلعين عليها أن يجد كلّ منهم فيها صورة لحركاتِ نفسِهِ وحالِهِ زكُلَّ شيء في مكانه لتعليمهِ. كما ويلقى فيها ما يمكنه أن يقوله ليرضي الله وبأية أقوالٍ يقدر أن يصلح نفسه ويشكر الربّ، خاصة وأنه يتوجب علينا أن نعطي جواباً للديّان لا عن الافعال فقط بل عن كلّ كلمةٍ بّطالةٍ أيضاً. فإن شئْتَ أن تطوّب أحداً يدلُّكَ كتاب المزامير على كيفية التطويب وأي مزمور يكون مناسباً لذلك، هنا عندك المزمور: الأول، والواحد والثلاثون، وألأربعون، والواحد وألأربعون، والماية والثامن عشر، والماية والسابع والعشرون. وإن شئت ثَلْبَ اليهود لاغتيالهم المسيح فلك أن تقول التسْبِِحَة الثانية. وان كنت مطرودا ًمنهم وكَثًرَ محاربوك فإقرأ المزمور الثالث. وان استغثت بالربّ واستجاب لك وأردت أن تشكُرهُ فرتّل المزمور الرابع، والماية والرابع عَشَرَ. وان نظرت أشراراً راموا أن يكمنوا لك فصلِّ صباحاً المزمور الخامس. وإن أحسست بتهديد الربَّ ورأيت ذاتك مضطرباً فاقرأ المزمور السادس، والسابع والثلاثين. وإن تآمر عليك أُناسٌ كما تآمرَ أشيطوفال على داود وأخبرك أحدٌ بذلك فرتّل المزمور السابع وثق بالله في شأن خلاصك. ومتى رأيت نعمةَ المخلّص شاملة كلَّ صقع ورمت تحية ربك فدونك المزمور الخمسين، والثمانين. وإن شئت أن ترتل تسبحة العصر لتشكر الرب فعليك بالمزمور الخمسين نفسه. ولا تحسبنَّ ذاتك قادراً على تعطيل العدوّ وتخليص الخليقة، فإن علمت بأن هذه من مناقب ابن الله فقل المزمور التاسع. وان سعى أحدٌ إلى إقلاقِكَ فاتكل على الرب ورتِّلْ المزمور العاشر. ومتى عانيت استكبار كثيرين من الناس وإفراط شرّهم وعدم البِرِّ فيهم فالتجئ إلى الربّ وقُل المزمور الحادي عَشَرَ. وان تمادى أعداؤك في مكرهم فلا تيأس ولا تظن أنك منسيٌّ عند الربّ بل تضرّع اليه ورتّل ​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

المزمور السادس والعشرين. وعندما تسمع أُناساً يجدّفون على الله بشأن رعايته وعنايته فلا تشاركهم في كفرهم بل اتجّه إلى ربّك وأقرأ المزمور الثالث عَشَرَ، والثاني والخمسين. ولو رغبت أن تعرف من هو المستعد لملكوت السماوات، فاقرأ المزمور الرابع عَشَرَ. وان احتجْتَ إلى الصلاة دفعاً لمقاومتك ومحاصري نفسك فسبّح بالمزمور السادس عَشَرَ، والثامن والثمانين، والماية وألأربعين. وإن شئت أن تعلم كيف صلّى موسى فعليك بالمزمور التاسع والثمانين. وان خلصت من أعدائك ونجوت من مضطهديك فرتّل المزمور السابع عَشَرَ. ومتى أذهلك نظام الخليقة ونعمة عناية الله فرتّل المزمور الثامن عَشَرَ، والثالث والعشرين. أما إذا رأيت أُناساً منحصرين متضايقين فادعُ لهم مردداً أقوال المزمور التاسع عشر. ومتى رأيت ذاتك والرب يرعاك وأنت تسلك حسناً فرتّل المزمور الثاني والعشرين. وان نَهَضَ الأعداء عليك فارفع نفسك إلى الله وأقرأ المزمور الرابع والعشرين، فتراهم يأثمون عبثاًِ. وإن ألحَّ أعداؤك وكانت أيديهم مفعمة دماً وراموا إهلاكك فلا تسلّم الحكم للناس، لأن أمور البشر مريبة، بل التمس قَضاءَ الله الذي هو وحده الديان، واتْلُ المزمور الخامس والعشرين، والرابع والثلاثين، والثاني وألأربعين. وان أشتدت صَوْلَتُهم عليك وازدروا بك فلا تفزع بل رتّل المزمور السادس والعشرين.


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

وبما أنَّ الطبيعةَ البشريّة ضعيفة، فإن كان أعداؤك وقحين فلا تلتهِ بهم، بل اضرع إلى الله قائلاً ما في المزمور السابع والعشرين. وإن شئت أن تشكر بالذهن فرتّل المزمور الثامن والعشرين. ولو رغبت في تجديد بيت ذاتك ونفسك القابلة للربّ وكذلك بيتك الحسّي الذي تسكن فيه بالجَسَدِ فاقرأ المزمور التاسع والعشرين، والماية والسادس والعشرين الذي هو من مزامير الدرجات. ومتى رأيت ذاتك مضطَهَداً من جميع الأقارب والأصحابِ لتمسك بالحقِّ فلا تَخُرْ ولا تفزع من بغض معارفك بل كن للمستقبلات متأملاً ورتّل المزمور الخمسين. وحين تبصر المصطبغين القادمين من السيرة الفاسدة، وتعجب من وداد الله ومحبّته للبشر فرنم لهم المزمور الحادي والثلاثين. وإن أردت أن تصلّي وجماعة الرجال العادلين المستقيمين فرتّل المزمور الثاني والثلاثين.


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

ولو رغبت في الشكران إثر وقوعِك بين أعدائك وخلاصك منهم بالحكمة ونجاتك، فادعُ الودعاء ورتّل في حضرتهم المزمور الثالث والثلاثين. وان رأيت مماحكة المنافقين ومناضلتهم في الشرّ، فاقرأ المزمور الخامس والثلاثين فتبصر أنهم كانوا هم أنفسهم سبباً لخطاياهم. وان نظرت مخالفي الشريعة يتشامخون على الوضعاء وأردت أن تنصح بعضاً من الناس أن لا يصغي إليهم ولا يغايرهم لكونهم يخمدون سريعاً فاقرأ لذاتك ولأصحابك المزمور السادس والثلاثين. وأيضاً إن شئت أن تحترس من العدو المتسلّط وأردت تحريك نفسك عليه فرتّل المزمور الثامن والثلاثين. وإن صبرت على الضيق لدى تكاثر الأعداء واردت أن تعرف النفع الصائر من الصبر، فرتّل المزمور التاسع والثلاتين. وإن رأيت جماعة من الفقرآء والمساكين وأردت أن تصنع لهم رحمةً فاقرأ المزمور الأربعين.


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

وان ازددت شوقاً إلى الله وسمعت الأعداء يثلبونك فلا تضطرب بل تيقن من الثمر الباقي الحاصل من شوقك هذا وعَزِّ نفسَكَ برجائك بالله مخففاً عنك بقراءة المزمور الحادي والاربعين. وفيما تريد أن تتذكّر على التوالي إحسان الله الصائر إلى آبائنا، وأمر خروجهم من مِصر وترددهم في البرّية، وصلاح الله وأن الإنسان عديم الشكر فاقرأ المزمور الثالث وألأربعين، والسابع والسبعين، والثامن والثمانين، والماية والأربعة، والماية والخمسة، والماية والستة، والماية والثالث عَشَرَ. وإن التجأت إلى الله ونجوت من الأحزان الصائرة عليك وشئت أن تشكر الله فلك أن تقرأ المزمور الخامس وألأربعين. وإن أخطأت وندمت بتوبة وقبلت التوبيخ، فلك أن تقرأ أقوال الإعتراف والتوبة الموجودة في المزمور الخمسين. وان وشي بك وتفاخر عليك النمّام فامضِ في سبيلك وقل المزمور الحادي والخمسين. وإن طردك الغرباء وأرادوا تسليمك فلا تتهاون بل ثق بربّك مسبّحاً واقرأ ما في المزمورين الثالث، والخامس والخمسين. ولو تواريت في مغارةٍ هرباً من اضطهادٍ فلا شكّ ولا تخشى، لأن لك الأقوال المناسبة، التي تُسليك في الضيق، من المزمور السادس والخمسين، والحادي وألأربعين. وإن رامَ عدوّك ضرب حصارٍ عليك وهربْتَ منهُ فاستودع الله النعمة واكتب أحرفها في نفسك وارفعها نُصباً لتكون تذكاراً لعدم واقرأ ما في المزمور الثامن والخمسين. وإن كان الاعداءُ يحزنونك ويتظاهرون بمحبتك فيما يتآمرون عليك فبإمكانك أن تعزّي نفسك من الغم إنْ سبحت ربّك بقراءة المزمور الرابع والخمسين.وإن شئت تخجيل المرائين المغيّرين وجوهم فاقرأ المزمور السابع والخمسين. أما الذين يهجمون عليك طالبين نفسك فقابلهم بالخضوع لربّك واثقاً به واقرأ ما في المزمور الحادي والستين. وإن كنت مطروداً وفررت إلى مغارة فلا تفزع من الوحدة بل كمصاحب الله هناك إبتكر اليه، ورتِّل المزمور الثاني والستين. واذ يهدّدك الأعداء ويترصدونك ويبالغون في الاستقصاء عليك فلا تجبُن منهم ولو كانوا جمهوراً لأنَّ رشقهم كنبل الأطفال يكون عند ترتيلك المزمور الثالث والستين، والسابع والستين، والتاسع والستين، والسبعين. وإذ رغبت في أن تسبّح الله، فرتّل المزمور الرابع والستين. وإن شئت أن تعظ أُناساً في أمرِ القيامة فرتِّل ما في المزمور التاسع والستين. ولو وعظتهم من قبل الرب مذيعاً رآفاته عليهم فسبحّهُ مرتلاً المزمور السادس والستين. وحين ترى الكُفّار متنعمين ولهم سلامة، لا تشك ولا تتزعزع بل إقرأ ما في المزمور الثاني والسبعين. وإن سخط الله على الشعب، فلك ما يعزّيك في المزمور الثالث والسبعين. وإن احتجت إلى الاعتراف، فرتّل المزمور الرابع والسبعين، والحادي والتسعين، والماية وألأربعة، والماية والخمسة، والماية والستة، والماية والسبعة، والماية والخامس والثلاثين، والماية والسابع والثلاثين. وإن عيّرك اليونانيين والهراطقة بشأن معتقداتك التي يجهلونها وهي الكنيسة وحسب، فإنك قادر أن تفهم ذلك لو قرأت ورنّمت ما في المزمور الخامس والسبعين. وإن حصرك أعداؤك فلا تيأس ولو اضطربت بل أقم مصلّياً، فإن استجاب الله دُعاك فاشكره وفق المزمور السادس والسبعين. وإن نَجَّس الأعداء بيت الرب وقتلوا القديسين وطرحوا أجسادهم لطيور السماء، فئلا تتراخى وتفزع منهم، وَجِّه طرْفك صوب ربّك وقل المزمور الثامن السبعين. وإن شئت في عيد أن تسبّح فاجمع عبيد الله ورتِّل المزمور السادس والثمانون، والرابع والتسعين. وإن تقاطر الأعداء من كل جهةٍ على بيت الله وراموا الإضرار بالإيمان القويم فلا تخشهم ولتكن لك رجاء كلمات المزمور الثاني والثمانين. وإن رأيت ربك ومساكنه الابديّة وكان لك اشتياق اليها كما كان للرسول فاقرأ المزمور الثالث والثمانين. ومتى كفَّ عنك السخط وأردت أن تشكر فلك أن تقرأ المزمور الرابع الثمانين، والماية والخامس والعشرين. وإن شئت أن تبرز الفرق بيت الكنيسة الجامعة والمنشقّين فقل لهم ما هو محرَّرٌ في المزمور السادس والثمانين. ولو أردت أن تدعو إلى عبادة الله وتُثبِتَ أنَّ المتَّكل عليه لا يحزن ولا يخاف فلك أن تسبِّح على نحو ما جاء في المزمور السادس. وإن شئت أن تصلّي في السبت فلك المزمور الحادي والتسعين. وإن شئت أن تشكر يوم الأحد فلك المزمور الثالث والعشرين. ولو أردت أن تصلّي في الثاني من السبوت فاقراء ما في المزمور الرابع وألأربعين. وإن شئت أن تسبِّح في يوم الجمعة فلك المزمور الثاني والتسعين لأنه قد وضع لما ابتُني البيت، مع أن الأعداء حاولوا محاصرته، لذلك سبّح المؤمنون الله تسبحة الظفر. وإن وقع سَبْيٌ وانذكَّ الهيكل وابتُني ثانيةً فرتّل المزمور الخامس والسبعين. وإن سَكَنتِ الأرض من المحاربين وشئت أن تسبّح الله فلك المزمور السادس والتسعون. وإن شئت أن ترتل في الرابع من الاسبوع فلك المزمور الثالث والتسعون لأن الرب في ذلك الوقت لما رُفع ابتدأ ينتقم من غلبة الموت ويشهرها جهاراً. وإن قرأت الانجيل ورأيت أنَّ اليهود ضربوا مشورةً على الربّ في اليوم الرابع من الاسبوع الذي هو بدءُ مجاهرةِ العدو، فعند ذلك رتّل المزمور الثالث والتسعين. ومتى رأيت عناية الرب بالكلَ وربوبيّته وأردت أن تَحُثَّ أُناساً على الايمان والطاعة لتقنعهم فرتّل المزمور التاسع والتسعين. وإن عرفت قدرة حكومة العلي وعلمت أنَّّّ الله سبحانهُ يمزج الحكم بالرحمة وشئت أت تتقدم إليه فلك الأقوال الواردة في المزمور الماية. وبما أن طبيعتنا ضعيفة فإن إفتقرتَ بسبب ضيقات العمر وأردت أن تتعزّى فلك المزمور الماية والواحد. وحيث أنّهُ واجبٌ علينا أن نشكر الله على كل شيء وفي كل شيء فكلما أردت أن تبارك، فردِّد المزمور الماية والاثنين، والماية والثلاثة. وإن شئت أن تسبح الله وتعرف بأيِّ حالٍ وعلى أيِّ شيءٍ ينبغي التسبيح وماذا يجب أن يقول المسبِّح فلك المزمور الماية والاثنان، والماية والستة، والماية والرابع والثلاثون، والماية والخامس وألأربعون، والماية والسادس وألأربعون، والماية والسابع وألأربعون، والماية والثامن وألأربعون، والماية والخمسون. وإن كان لك إيمانٌ، كما قالَ الربُّ وتركن إليه فيما تقول مصلّياً فاتْلُ المزمور الماية والخامس عَشَرَ. وإن شعرت بذاتك أنَّك تتقدم بألأعمال الصالحة، فعلى قدر ما تقول "أنسى ما وراء وأمتدُ إلى أمام "، فلك على كُلّ نجاحٍ أن تقرأ تسابيح الدرجات الخمس عَشَرَة. وإن سَبَتْكَ الأفكار الغريبة وشَغَلَتْكَ بذاتك وقيّدتك فكُفَّ عن الأشياء التي أدركت ذاتك مخطئاَ بها، وابكِ عن الخطيئة التي وقعْتَ فيها نظير الشعب في ذلك الزمان، وقُل ما في المزمور الماية والسادس والثلاثين. وإن احتسبت المحن تجربةً لك وشئت بعد ذلك أن تشكر فلك المزمور الماية والثامن والثلاثون. وإن كنت محاصَراً من الأعداء وأردت الخلاص فقل ما في المزمور الماية والتاسع والثلاثين. وإن أردت أن تصلّي وتتضرّع فرتّل المزمور الماية وألأربعين، والماية والثاني وألأربعين، والماية والخامس وألأربعين. وإن تسلّط عليك وعلى الشعب عدوّ جببّار مثلما تسلط جليات على داود فلا تخشَ بل ثِق أيضاً، نظير داود، واتلُ المزمور الماية والثالث وألأربعين. وإن عجِبت لإحسان الله وذكرت جودَهُ فقل الكلمات التي قالها داود في المزمور الماية وألأربعة. وإن شئت أن تسبّح الربّ فلك المزمور الخامس والتسعون، والسابع والتسعون. وإن كنتَ صغيراً وانتدُبتَ لقضاء حاجةٍ إخوتك فلا تتشامخ عليهم، بل أعطِ مجداً للربّ الذي انتخبك ورتّل المزمور الذي بعد الماية والخمسين الخاص بداود. وإن أردت ترتيل مزامير هلِّل فلك المزمور الماية وألأربعة، والماية والخمسة، والماية والستة، والماية والعشرة، والماية والحادي عَشَرَ، والماية والسابع عَشَرَ، والماية والثامن عَشَرَ، والماية والرابع والثلاثون، والماية والخامس وألأربعون، والماية والسادس وألأربعون، والماية والسابع وألأربعون، والماية والثامن وألأربعون، والماية والتاسع وألأربعون، والماية والخمسون. وان أردت أن ترتّل ما هو في أمر المخلّص وحده فإنك تجد ذلك في كل مزمور وعلى الخصوص في المزمورين الرابع وألأربعين، والماية والتسعة اللذين يخبران باتّلادِهِ الخاص من الآب وحضوره بالجسد. وأما المزموران الحادي والعشرون، والثامن والستون فينبآن بصلبه الإلهي والتسليم الذي احتمله من أجلنا والآلام التي كابدها. أمّا المزموران الثاني، والثامن فيشيران إلى خيانة اليهود وشرّهم ووشاية يهوذا الاسخريوطي. وأما المزامير العشرون، والتاسع وألأربعون، والحادي والسبعون، فيخبرون بملكِهِ وبقوةِ قضائِهِ وبإِعادة حضوره الينا بالجَسَدِ. والمزمور الخامس عَشَرَ يرينا قيامة جسدِهِ. والمزموران الثالث والعشرون، والسادس وألأربعون يخبّران بصعوده إلى السماوات. وأما المزامير الثاني والتسعون، والخامس والتسعون، والسابع والتسعون، والثامن والتسعون متى تلوناها علمنا بجود المخلّص الصائر إلينا من آلامه.

+ لماذا ترتَّل المزامير بألحانِ وترنَّم؟
هذا أيضاً أمر يحتاج إلى توضيحٍ، لأنه يوجد قوم يرتجلون القول ولو كانوا متيقنين من ان المزامير مُلهَجٌ بها من الله، لكنّهم يتوَّهمون أنَّها تؤدّي ملحنَّة لغاية حسن النغمة والطرب. لكن الأمر ليس كذلك لأن الكتاب لا يروم التلذّذ وزخرفة الكلام، بل هذا قد ارتسم لأجل نفع النفس ولأنه واجبٌ أن تكون تلاوة الكتاب الإلهي لا دَرجاً وحسب بل سبحاً لله أيضاً على نحوٍ مُنَّسق وتمادٍ في الصوت. وبهذا النوع تصان محبّة البشر وشوقهم إلى الله من كُلِّ قلبهم وقوّتهم، لأنه كما أن النظمَ يؤلف ما بين الألفاظ كذلك توجد في النفس شرعة مختلفة وهي التفكّر وقوّة الشهوة وقوّة الغضب، ومن هذه الحركة ينتشي فعلُ الجسَدِ. المراد بهذا المعنى، أن الإنسان عديمُ الإتفاق لأنه كثيراً ما يقول الشيء ويعمل عكسه، كما جرى لبيلاطس الذي قال عن المسيح أنّه لم يجد فيه علّةً تستوجب الموت ومع ذلك أسلمه لليهود. كذلك يشتهي الانسان فعل المساوئ لكنّه لا يقدر على إتمامها، كما جرى للشيوخ الذين حكموا على سوسانة. وليس الانسان أيضاً بريئاً من الفسقِ، ولا سارقاً وبريئاً من السرقة في آن، ولا قاتلاً وبريئاً من القتل معاً، او متكلماً بالتجديف. فلئلا يوجد فينا اختلال مثلُ هذا يحسن أن تكون النفس مالكه عقلاً جيداً، كما قال الرسول، وأن تسلّم لصاحبها قيادها وتضبط به أدوات انفعالها وتترأس على أعضاء الجَسَدِ لتخضع للنطق. وكمثل الضرب في نظم المعازِفِ كذلك يجب أن يكون الانسان معزفة وينقاد بجملته للروح ويخضع بكلّ أعضائِهِ وحركاتِهِ كخادمٍ لما يطلبه منه. فاذاً تلاوة المزامير ترنيماً تكون مثالاً ورسماً لهدؤ النفس وسكونها. لأنّه كما نعرف هواجس النفس ومعقولاتها ونوضحها بألأقوال التي نتلفظ بها، كذلك أراد الربُّ أن يكون انتظام النفس الروحي عمارة له بترتيل الكلام والتلحين، فأمر أن تُقرأ المزامير بترنّمٍ. وهذه شهوة كان قد وضعها حسناً لأنه في وقت الترتيل كُلّ من كان فيه قلق واضطراب صار ممهّداً. وكلّ من كان محزوناً يتداوى عند ترتيله: " لماذا أنتِ حزينةٌ يا نفسي، ولماذا تقلقيني؟". والنفس تعرف خطأها وتقول: "أمَا أنا فعمّا قليل كادت خطواتي أن تزلّ". وبالرجاء تُقوّي خوفها عندما تقول: "الربّ عوني فلا أخشى ماذا يصنع بي الانسان". وأما الذين لا يتلون التسابيح الإلهية بهذا المعنى فصلواتهم لا تكون بفهمٍ بل يُطربون أنفسهم، وعليهم مذمّة لأن السُّبْح لا يجمل في فم الخاطئ. أما الذين ينشدون المزامير بالمعنى المشار اليه أعلاه، الذين يبرزون نَغَمية الكلام من نَظْمَ النفسِ ومن الاتفاقِ بالروح، فهؤلاء يرتلون باللسان والعقل معاً ويسدون نفعاً عظيماً لا لأنفسهم فقط بل أيضاً للذين يرغبون في سماعه. فهكذا داود المغبوط عندما كان يرتّل لشاول كان يرضي الله ويطرد من شاول طرف جنونِهِ مسكِّناً نفسَهُ ومهدِّئاً لها. ومثل ذلك الكهنة عندما كانوا يرتّلون، كانوا يُهذِّئون نفوس الشعب ويستدعونها إلى موافقة المصاف السماوية. اذلً قراءة المزامير بالتلحين ليست للطرب بل هي علامة انتظام الأفكار في النفس. والتلاوة المنَغَّمة المرتَّبَة تشير إلى وضع الذهن وانتظامه. قديماً كانوا يسبّحون الله بصنوجٍ حسنة التلحين وقيثارةٍ ومعزفةٍ ذات عشرة أوتارٍ. هذا كان دليلاٍ على ائتلاف أعضاء الجسد بانتظام شرعي كأوثارٍ، وعلى أفكار النفس كصنوجٍ، وأنها تتحرك وتحيا بصوت ونَفَس الفم وتميت أعمال الجسد. فالذي يكون ترتيلُه حسناً على هذا النحو نفسه ويقدمها لتكون مستقرة فيما يخصّ طبيعتها ولا تجزع من أحدٍ بل تكون حسنة المجاهرة وتشتاق بالأكثر إلى الخيرات العتيدة لأنها تتهيأ لترتيل الكلمات وتنسى الأذيّة وتحدِث تجديقاً ذهنياً في المسيح. ومتى فكّر قارئ هذا المصحف كان عليه أن يصغي بتأملٍ خاصٍ إلى الأقوال الملهم بها من الله ليستطيع أن يفتكر بطريقة فضلى ويجني الأثمار الإلهية من فردوس الاله المعطاة لمنفعتنا. وإني أرى أن أقوال هذا المصحف تحتوي على كل سيرةٍ للبشرِ وأوضاع نفوسِهِم، وحركات أفكارهم وليس شيء غير هذا إن كان الانسان بحلجة إلى توبةٍ أو إلى اعترافٍ أو أصابهُ ضيقٌ أو محنةٌ أو طُرِدَ أو بُغِيَ عليه ونَجا أو حزن أو انزعج أو ابتُلي بشيء مما سبق ذكره أو ابصر نفسه ناجحا وعدوّه مقهوراً أو أن يحمد ويشكر ويبارك الرب كل ذلك يمكن أن يتعلمه الانسان من المزامير فيقرّب الأقوال المحرَرَة فيهِ إلى الله كأنها قيلت من أجلِهِِ.لكن حذارِ أن يغلِّفَ أحدٌ الأقوال الإلهية بالحكمة البشرية أو يغّير الألفاظ أو يبدِّلها بنوع ما، بل ليرتّلْها كما هي بلا تصنُّعٍ ناقلاً إياها، كما سبق فقيلت، إلتماساً لعضد الروح الذي نطق بالقديسين الذين تزيد أقوالهم فضلاً عما نألفه بمقدار كون سيرتهم أفضل من سيره غيرهم. وأنَّه لحق واجب أن نحسب أقوالهم أكثر قوة من أقوالِ سواهم لأنهم بها أرضوا الله وصنعوا مناقب على أحدِّ قول الرسول: "قهزوا الممالك وعملوا البر ونالوا المواعد وسَدّوا أفواهَ الأُسُدِ وأخمدوا قوّة النار ونَجوا من حدِّ السيف وتأيّدوا من بعدِ ضُعفِ وصاروا أقوياء في الحروب وهزموا جيوشَ الغرباء، وأخذت النساء أمواتهنَّ بالقيامة". فهذه الأقوال إذاً، عندما يقولها أحدٌ فليكن واثقاً أنَّ الله يستجيب للذين يتضرعون بها إليهِ. لأنَّهُ إن كان قائلها في ضنكٍ يلقى فيها تعزيةً عظيمةً وإن كان في محنة ورتّل على هذا المنوال يكتشف بالهبرة أن الرب الاله يستره كما ستر الذي تفوه بها في قبله، وعلى هذا النحو يَخْسأ الشيطان وتُطرد الأبالسة. وإن رددها المرء وكان خاطئاً يرى نفسه أنه قد انْسرَّ مبتهجاً بامتداده إلى قدّام. وإن كان مجاهداً يتقوى ويتأيد ويثبت في الحقّ إلى الابد ويوبِّخ المقبلين اليه الطالبين ضلال نفسه. وليس في كل ذلك من ضامن الاّ الكتاب الالهي نفسه. لأن الله أوصى موسى أن يكتب التسبحة الكبرى ويلقنها للشعب. كما أمر بتحرير سفر تثنية الاشتراع لكل من تقلّد رئاسة، آمراً أن يكون حامله على يديه ويدرس فيه الأقوال كأنها كافية لايقاد الفضيلة فيه، ومساعدة الذين يقبلون النُّصح. وعندما دخل يشوع بن نون أرض الميعاد وأبصرَ مصافَ الأمم وملوك الأموريين، فعوض الأسلحةِ والسيوفِ كان يقرأ على مسمعِ الجميعِ مصحفَ تثنية الاشتراعِ مفطِّناً إياهم بما في الشريعة، وعلى هذا النحو سَلَّحَ الشعب وقهر المحاربين. كذلك لما وجَدَ يوشيّا الملك المصحف وقرأ على مسامع الجميع لم يعد خائفاُمن أعدائه. وعندما كان الشعب يتعرض للحرب كان يتقدمهم التابوت الذي فيه مصاحف الناموس وهذا كان يغنيهم عن كل موكب ينصرهم. ويتضمَّن ذلك أن يكون حاملوه أو الشعب أبرياء من الخطيئة، لأنَّالشريعة لا تفعل فيهم الا على اساس الايمان والنية الصالحة. وأنا قد سمعت من أناس فهماء أنَّه لما كانت تُتلى الكتب في إسرائيل في الزمان القديم كانت تُطرد الشياطين ويُفتضَحُ مكرهم الصائر بين الناس. فالذين يستهينون بالنقاوة ويؤلفون من خارج كلمات مزخرفة يستوجبون تحقيراً كلياً، وهم يكفرون بما أن فعلهم هذا لعب وتسلية وشأنهم السُخرية بالناس، كما جرى لبني "سكاوا " الوارد خبرهم في أخبار الرسل( 19: 13-16 )، لأنهم راموا أن يطلبوا الكفر بمثل هذا التصرف. وهؤلاء متى سمع بهم الشياطين يهزأون بهم، وأما أقوال القديسين فيرهبونها ولا يستطيعون احتمالها لأن الرب موجود في أقوال القديسين. ولعدم قدرة الشيطان على احتمال أقوال الرب كان يصرخ: " أسألك ألاّ تعذبني قبل الزمان " لأنّه كان يحترق لرؤية ربنا حاضراً فقط. كذلك كان ينتهر الأرواح النجسة، والأبالسة كانت تخضع للتلاميذ أيضاً. وأليشع النبيّ عندما كان يرتّل حلّت عليه يدُ الرب وتنبأ لاجل المياه لثلاثة ملوكٍ. كذلك الآن كُلُّ من اعتراه روح خبيث فليقل هذه الأقوال لينتفع وليثبت إيمانه الحقيقيّ أيضاً، والرب الاله يمنح الشفاء كاملاً للسائلين. وداود لعلمه بذلك كان يقول في المزمور الماية والثامن عَشَرَ: " أهذُّ بأحكامك ولا أنسى كلامك "، "مرتَّلَةً كانت عندي حقوقك في موضع غربتي ". وبهذه أيضاً يخلُص القائلون: " لو لم تكن شريعتك تلاوتي لكنت قد هلكت في مذلتي ". كذلك كان بولس يستوثق تلميذه قائلاً: "إياها ادرس. وفيها كن. ليكن نجاحك ظاهراً ". فإن لازمتها دارساً واطّلعت على المزامير على هذا النحو، قدرت أن تفهم المعنى الذي تتضمنه ويرشدك الروح وتساير الرجال القديسين الملهمين من الله الذي له المجد، إلى الأبد، آمين​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

تفسير المزمور الثالث والعشرين للقديس أثناسيوس الكبير 

هذا المزمور ينشده النبي بلسان الأمم الذين يبتهجون لأن الرب يرعاهم. وهم في الواقع يبسطون العيد السخي الذي يهيئه لهم ذاك الذي يرعاهم.
… الرب يرعاني. الذين يرعاهم الرب يفتخرون به.
… في مراعٍ خضر هناك أربضني. لقد أسكنني في جمال أرض خضراء صيفية، وهي مروج الروح.
… على مياه الراحة ربّاني. مياه الراحة هي مياه المعمودية المقدسة. وهي التي تزيل ثقل الخطيئة. 
… ردّ نفسي. لقد ردّ نفسي من أسر الشيطان، وبهذا قادني إلى وصاياه من الموت إلى الحياة. هنا الوصايا هي تعاليم الإنجيل. 
… عصاك وعكازك هما يعزياني. العصا والعكاز هما المسيح نفسه. "يرسل الرب قضيب عزك من صهيون" (مزمور 2:110) و"قضيب العز عصا الجلال" (إرميا 17:48). فالقوة التي تُصلِح هي عصا والمعونة التي تأتي بالتعزية هي عكّاز.
… مسحت بالدهن رأسي. هذا مسح سري. 
… كأسي ريّا. أيضاً هذا فرح سري.
… رحمتك تتبعني جميع أيام حياتي. فإن الذين اشتركوا في كل الأمور التي سبق ذكرها سوف يكونون دوماً في رحمة الله، وسوف يسكنون فعلاً في بيته.


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

قوة الصليب عظة للبابا أثناسيوس الرسولي

مكتوب في الكتب هكذا .أن نفوسنا أذا كانت مرتبطه بناموس الله فلن تقوي علينا قوات الظلمة وأن ابتعدنا عن الله فهى تتسلط علينا . فأنت أيها الإنسان الذي تريد أن تخلص علم ذاتك ان تسبح في لجة غناء وحكمة الله

, أبسط يديك مثال الصليب لتعبر البحر العظيم , الذي هو هذا الدهر اعني عدم الإيمان. الزنا، النميمة محبة الفضة التي هي أصل لكل الشرور , أما علامة الصليب فهى مبسوطة علي كل الخليقة .... هوذا موسي رئيس الانبياء لما أبسط يديه قهر عماليق , ودانيال نجا من جب الاسود، ويونان من بطن الحوت , وتكله عندما القوها للسباع تخلصت بمثال الصليب , وسوسنة من يد الشيخين , ويهوديت من يد الوفرنيس، والثلاثة الفتية القديسين من أتون النار المتقدة.
هؤلاء كلهم خلصوا بمثال الصليب وقيل أيضا ليكن مستقرك في موضع واحد الذي هو البيعة . لتتغذي بكلام الكتب ومن الخبز السمائي ومن دم المسيح وتتغذي كل حين من كلام الكتب"​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

من أقوال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي

فلنتعلم لغة السماء التي هي الحب ونستعد للعيد الأبدي الذي لا ينتهي والفرح السمائي حيث الإتحاد بالرب يسوع والتمتع به بغير حاجز 
الله في استطاعته أن يطعم الفقراء الذين عهد لنا بهم لكنه يطلب ثمار البر ومحبة الناس 
إن كانت الأرض مملوءة جمالا فكم بالأكثر تكون المدينة السماوية لأنها دائما جديدة ولا تشيخ 
إن اتحادنا بالمسيح بتناولنا من جسده ودمه الأقدسين أسمي من كل اتحاد 
الحسد يكسر رباط السلام الذي لربنا ويتعدي علي المحبة الأخوية 
يلزمنا أن نستعد للمعركة الروحية غير واضعين أمامنا سوي مجد الحياة الأبدية وإكليل الإعترف بالرب غير مهتمين بما سيقابلنا من عذابات 
ان كنا نتألم بسبب بغضة العالم فقد احتمل يسوع هذا 
الذهن المحب لله هو عطية الله غير المنظورة 
لو صمت ولم تحفظ لسانك فصيامك لا ينفع ويضيع باطلا 
التسبيح بالمزامير دواء لشفاء النفس


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

أقوال القديس أثناسيوس عن قانون الإيمان 


كل من يروم أن يخلص يجب عليه أولاً وقبل كل شئ أن يحفظ الإيمان الجامع الشامل ويتمسك به 
ومن لا يحفظ هذا الإيمان بأكمله ومن غير إفساد أو تعديل فيه يهلك هلاكاً أبدياً 

والإيمان الجامع الشامل هو أن نعبد إلهاً واحداً فى ثالوث ونعبد ثالوث فى وحدانية 
ويجب ألا نخلط بين الأقانيم، ولا أن نفصل فى الجوهر أو نقسم الذات 
فإن للآب أقنوماً، وللابن أقنوماً آخر، وللروح القدس أقنوماً آخر 
ولكن الآب والابن والروح القدس، ليسوا إلا إلهاً واحداً ومجداً واحداً وعظمة أبدية واحدة 
وكما هو الآب كذلك الابن وكذلك الروح القدس 
فالآب غير مخلوق، والابن غير مخلوق، والروح القدس غير مخلوق 
الآب غير محدود، والابن غير محدود، والروح القدس غير محدود 
الآب سرمدى، والابن سرمدى، والروح القدس سرمدى 
ومع ذلك فهم ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديين بل سرمدى واحد 
وكذلك ليسوا ثلاثة غير محدودين، ولا ثلاثة غير مخلوقين، بل واحد غير مخلوق، وواحد غير محدود 
كذلك الآب قادر على كل شئ، والابن قادر على كل شئ، والروح القدس قادر على كل شئ 

ومع ذلك ليسوا ثلاثة قادرين على كل شئ بل واحد قادر على كل شئ 
فالآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله 

ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة، بل إله واحد 
كذلك الآب هو الرب، والابن هو الرب، والروح القدس هو الرب 

ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب، بل رب واحد 

وكما أن الديانة المسيحية تأمرنا بأن نعترف بأن كل أقنوم من الأقانيم هو بذاته إله ورب، كذلك تنهانا عن القول بثلاثة آلهة أو ثلاثة أرباب 

والآب لم يكونه أحد آخر، وهو غير مصنوع، وغير مخلوق، وغير مولود 
والابن مولود من الآب وحده، ، وهو غير مصنوع، وغير مخلوق، بل مولود 

والروح القدس منبثق من الآب، ولم يكن مصنوعاً ولا مخلوقاً ولا مولوداً 
فالآب إذن واحد، لا ثلاثة آباء. والابن واحد لا ثلاثة أبناء.والروح القدس واحد، لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس 
وليس فى هذا الثالوث من هو أسبق من الآخر فى الزمن أو متخلف عنه أو أكبر منه، أو أصغر منه، وإنما الأقانيم الثلاثة جميعاً سرمدية ومتساوية 
ولهذا فى جميع الأمور كما ذكرنا ينبغى أن يعبد الثالوث فى وحدانية، والوحدانية فى ثالوث 
فمن شاء إذن أن يخلص، عليه أن يكون هذا هو اعتقاده فى الثالوث 

كذلك يلزم للخلاص الأبدى أن نؤمن عن يقين بتجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح 
لأن الإيمان المستقيم هو أن نؤمن ونعترف بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله، هو إله وإنسان معاً 
هو إله مولود من جوهر الآب قبل العالمين. وهو إنسان مولود من جوهر أمه فى العالم 
هو إله تام، وهو إنسان تام ذو نفس ناطقة وجسد بشرى ذو كيان (ووجود 
هو مساوى للآب بحسب لاهوته، ودون الآب بحسب ناسوته 

وهو ـ وإن يكن إلهاً وإنساناً معاً ـ لكنه ليس اثنين وإنما هو مسيح واحد 

هو واحد لا بتحول اللاهوت إلى ناسوت، وإنما باتخاذ اللاهوت للناسوت 

هو واحد فى الجملة، لكنه لا باختلاط الجوهر وإنما بوحدانية الأقنوم 

لأنه كما أن النفس الناطقة والجسد هما معاً إنسان واحد، كذلك الإله والإنسان هما معاً مسيح واحد 

هو الذى تألم لأجل خلاصنا، وهو الذى نزل إلى الجحيم (الهاوية) وهو الذى قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث 
وهو الذى صعد إلى السماوات، وجلس عن يمين الله الآب القادر على كل شئ. ومن هناك سوف يأتى ليدين الأحياء والأموات 

وعند مجيئه يقوم جميع الناس بأجسادهم، ويؤدون أمامه الحساب عن أعمالهم الخاصة 

فالذين عملوا الصالحات يدخلون الحياة الأبدية، والذين عملوا السيئات يدخلون النار الأبدية 

هذا هو الإيمان الجامع الشامل الذى لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يخلص دون أن يؤمن به يقيناً 
كتب هذا القانون أولاً باللغة اللاتينية. وترجمت بعد ذلك الى اليونانية. أما الترجمة العربية فلم تعرف قبل القرن ال18. أما عند الغربيين فيرد القانون الأثناسيوسى فى كتاب السواعى (الأجبية) اللاتينية فى صلاة الساعة الأولى من يوم الأحد. كما يرد استخدامه فى طقس جحد الشيطان وصلوات التعزيم على الأرواح النجسة


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

أقوال القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي
أن الخلاص لم يكن ممكناً بغير الله



كان ضرورياً ألا يتجسد أحد أخر سوي الله الكلمة نفسه (لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجلة الكل وبه الكل وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلي المجد أن يجعل رئيس خلاصهم كاملاً بالآلام (عب10:2) ويقصد بهذه الكلمات أنه لم يكن اختصاص أحد أخر أن يرد البشر عن الذي قد بدأ سوي كلمة الله الذي هو أيضاً صنعهم من البدء "فإذا قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً فيها لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية (عب14:2، 15) لأنه بذبيحة جسده وضع نهاية للحكم الذي كان ضدنا وكما وضع لنابداية للحياه برجاء القيامة الذي أعطاه لنا لأنه كما بإنسان ساد الموت على البشر كذلك أيضاً بكلمة الله إذ صار إنساناً تهدم الموت وبدأت قيامة الحياة.


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

أقوال القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي
علامات الملكوت​


+ إذ هم غرباء عن الضيق، أيضاً غرباء عن ملكوت السموات.
العلامات الداخلية الروح القدس الذي أصعد يسوع بإرادته إلي البرية ليحارب إبليس "في التجربة على الجبل "وينتصر معلناً رفضه كل عروض إبليس السخية من أجل الملكوت الذي طريقة الصليب هو بنفسه يقود المؤمن في طريق الملكوت الصعب ويدخل به في الطريق الضيق معطياً له عذوبة وحلاوة ومجداً داخلياً لا يشعر به ولا يقدره إلا ابن الملكوت السالك في الطريق.. يعجب الذين من الخارج كيف يحتمل أبناء الملكوت ضيق الطريق وكربه وثقل نير الوصية وآلامها.. لكن الذي يدخل في الطريق يري فيه ثمار الروح:محبة وفرح وسلام.. "غلا22:5 "هذه الثمار تطغي على مرارة المظهر وتبتلعه حتى ليدهش ابن الملكوت كيف لا يقبل الناس هذا الطريق حانياً ظهره للألم بفرح وسرور.
+ لنتمثل بالأب يساكرإذ قال عنه الكتاب المقدس "ورأي أن المحل حسن والأرض أنها نزهته فأحنى كتفه للحمل "تك15:49". إذ ذاب يساكر بالحب الإلهي مثل العروس التي في سفر نشيد الأنشاد.. "لقد تطلع إلي أرض الموعد وهي رمز لأورشليم السماوية إذ قبل أن يحتمل من اجل الراحة النهائية". فهنا كما لو أنه قد بسط جناحيه ورأي من بعيد "الراحة "التي في السموات فإن كانت الأرض مملوءة جمالاً فكم بالأكثر تكون "المدينة " السماوية؟! لأمها دائماً جديدة ولا تشيخ! الأرض التي ها هنا ستزول كقول الرب أما ما يرثها القديسون "الميراث السماوي " فإنها أبدية. والآن إذ رأي يساكر هذه الأمور يفرح مفتخراً بالأحزان والأتعاب حانياً كتفيه ولم يبالي بمن يضربونه ولا يضطرب بالشتائم بل كرجل قوي ينتصر بالأكثر بهذه الأمور ويزداد شوقه نحو أرضه وهكذا فهي "الضيقات "تفيده.
+ عظيمة هي الشركة في ملكوت السموات لآن هناك ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات يخدمون الله.

+ ومع أن طريق الملكوت ضيق وكرب بالنسبة للإنسان لكنه متى دخل رأي اتساعا بلا قياس وموضعاً فوق كل موضع إذ شهد بذلك أولئك الذين رأوا عياناً وتمتعوا بذلك.

+ "يقول البشر في الطريق " "جعلت ضغطاً "أحزاناً) على قوتنا مز11:66 لكن عندما يروون فيما بعد عن أحزانهم يقولون أخرجتنا إلي الخصب "وأيضاً "في الضيق رحبت لي "مز1:4 " حقاً يا إخوتي نصيب القديسين هنا هو الضيق إذ هم يتعبون متألمين بسبب شوقهم إلي الأمور المستقبلة مثل ذاك الذي قال "ويل لي فإن غربتي قد طالت إذ يتضايقون وينفقون بسبب خلاص الآخرين كما كتب بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورونثوس قائلاً "أن يذلني إلهي عندكم إذ جئت أيضاً وأنوح على كثيرين من الذين أخطأوا من قبل ولم يتوبوا عن النجاسة والزنا والعهارة التي فعلوها "2كو21:12 "وكما ناح صموئيل بسبب هلاك شاول وبكي أرميا من أجل سبي الشعب.
هؤلاء عندما يرحلون من هذا العالم فإنهم بعد الحزن والكآبة والتنهد ينالون سعادة وسروراً وتهليلاً إلهياً ويهرب منه البؤس والحزن والتنهد.
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

فلنتعلم لغة السماء التي هي الحب ونستعد للعيد الأبدي الذي لا ينتهي والفرح السمائي حيث الإتحاد بالرب يسوع والتمتع به بغير حاجز


الله في استطاعته أن يطعم الفقراء الذين عهد لنا بهم لكنه يطلب ثمار البر ومحبة الناس

إن كانت الأرض مملوءة جمالاً فكم بالأكثر تكون المدينة السماوية لأنها دائما جديدة ولا تشيخ

إن اتحادنا بالمسيح بتناولنا من جسده ودمه الأقدسين أسمي من كل اتحاد

الحسد يكسر رباط السلام الذي لربنا ويتعدي علي المحبة الأخوية

يلزمنا أن نستعد للمعركة الروحية غير واضعين أمامنا سوي مجد الحياة الأبدية وإكليل الإعترف بالرب غير مهتمين بما سيقابلنا من عذابات

ان كنا نتألم بسبب بغضة العالم فقد احتمل يسوع هذا

الذهن المحب لله هو عطية الله غير المنظورة

لو صمت ولم تحفظ لسانك فصيامك لا ينفع ويضيع باطلاً

التسبيح بالمزامير دواء لشفاء النفس


​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

تمجيد القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي
اثناسيوس يا رسول حبنا لك على طول
كلنا باجمعنا نقول السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

اثناسيوس ياقديس يا كاشف حيل ابليس
يا ناقد بدعة اريوس السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

يا مشرف الرهبان كزهرة فى بستان
تروى كل عطشان السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

حامى حمى الايمان يا حبيب ابن الانسان
اعطاك قوة وسلطان السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

نفيت خمس مرات واستهنت بالالامات
وربحت الوزنات السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

صمدت لقسطنطين فى قوة لا تلين
واخزيت المبتدعين السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

يا غالب فى جهادك يا ظافر بمرادك
اشفع فى اولادك السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

يا عالم بغير غرور حياتك نور من نور
يا مبدد الشرور السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

يا معلم المسكونة بروح حزم حنونة
سعدك يوم الدينونة السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

ذهبت للمسيح فرحان ومستريح
بالبهجة والتسبيح السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

تطلع من سماك لما غرسته يداك
صرنا فرحين بلقاك السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

جابك انبا شنودة بمحبة معهودة
بركاتك مشهودة السلام لك يا اثناسيوس

تفسير اسمك فى افواه كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يا اله البابا اثناسيوس اعنا اجمعين​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

*قانون الإيمان المقدس الأرثوذكسي

*​*
**
​**بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد، الله الآب، ضابط الكل، خالق السماء والأرض، ما يُرَى وما لا يرى. 
نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساو للآب في الجوهر، الذي به كان كل شئ. هذا الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر، ومن أجل خلاصنا، نزل من السماء، وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء، وتأنس. وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي. وتألم وقبر وقام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب، وصعد إلى السموات، وجلس عن يمين أبيه، وأيضا يأتي في مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات، الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء. 
نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس، الرب المحيى المنبثق من الآب. نسجد له ونمجده مع الآب والابن، الناطق في الأنبياء. 
وبكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية. 
ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. 
وننتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتي. أمين.*






:download:

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 

اصلى ان يكون الموضوع 
سبب بركة وقوة واستفادة لكل من يقرائة 
من 

تجميعى مش منقول من قرائاتى على النت 


صلواتكم اللى محتاجاها بجد 

اختكم 

asmicheal​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

*هو طبعآ ملف حلو جدآآآآآآآآآآآ ...لكن اللى بيدور على القديس أثناسيوس...عايز معلومات عن كتاب تجسد الكلمة للبابا أثناسيوس...فلو أضافتى حضرتك قصة أو ملخص له ولتفسيره هيبقى ملف هايل... 
أشكــــــــــــــــــــرك للملف الذى يستحق تقييييييم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *هو طبعآ ملف حلو جدآآآآآآآآآآآ ...لكن اللى بيدور على القديس أثناسيوس...عايز معلومات عن كتاب تجسد الكلمة للبابا أثناسيوس...فلو أضافتى حضرتك قصة أو ملخص له ولتفسيره هيبقى ملف هايل... *
> 
> *أشكــــــــــــــــــــرك للملف الذى يستحق تقييييييم*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*
> *سلام ونعمه لكم*​


 



:download:

طيب ما تدور علية 
وتنزلة ليا فى الموضوع 
للتحميل 

احنا صعايدة زى بعض 
يعنى 
اجدع ناس 
ولا اية ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

*كتاب تجسد الكلمة - البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى:
*
*
*
*# تقديم للقمص مرقس داود:*

عندما شرعت في مراجعة هذا الكتاب لم أكن أتوقع كل هذه الكنوز اللاهوتية، فقد  لقب أثناسيوس الرسولي بحق أنه "حامي الإيمان" ولعل أهم ما يقوله أثناسيوس عن  المسيح يتلخص فيما يلي:

" هذا هو الذي صلب أمام الشمس وكل الخليقة كشهود، وأمام من أسلموه إلى الموت.  وبموته صار الخلاص للجميع، والفداء لكل الخليقة، هو حياة الجميع، الذي سلم  جسده إلى الموت نيابة عن الجميع، ولأجل الجميع، ولو لم يؤمن اليهود بذلك (فصل  37: 7) فليس بأحد غيره الخلاص.
أما ما يقوله أثناسيوس لليونانيين فأهمه هو قوله : إن الفلاسفة اليونانيين  (وخاصة أفلاطون) يقول أن الكون جسم (أو جسد) هائل، وهذا حق لأننا نراه، ونرى  أجزاءه واقعة تحت حواسنا، فإن كان كلمة الله في الكون الذي هو جسم وان كان قد  اتحد بكل الكون وبكل أجزائه، فما هو وجه الغرابة أو السخف إن قلنا إنه اتحد  بالإنسان أيضا؟ (فصل 41: 5) ويضيف كذلك:

" إنه لو كان حلوله في جسد أمرا سخيفا وغير معقول، لكان أمرا سخيفا أيضا أن  يتحد بكل الكون، ويعطي ضياء وحركة لكل الأشياء بعنايته، لأن الكون أيضا جسد.  أما إن كان قد لاق به أن يتحد بالموت، وأن يعرف في الكل، وجب أن يليق به أيضا  أن يظهر في جسد بشري، وأن يستضئ به ذلك الجسد ويعمل، لأن البشرية جزء من الكل  كسائر الأجزاء. ولو كان آمرا غير لائق أن يتخذ جزءا كأداة يعلم البشر بها عن  لاهوته، لكان أمرا في غاية السخف أن يعرف بواسطة كل الكون أيضا فصل 41: 6و7

*المسيح كلمة الله الحي  باسمه تخرج الشياطين وان كانت الشياطين تعترف به، وأعماله تشهد له يوما فيوما، فقد  اتضح جليا – ويجب أن لا يتصلف أحد نحو الحق- أن المخلص أقام جسده، وأنه هو ابن الله  الحقيقي المولود منه وأنه هو كلمته وحكمته وقوته، الذي في الأزمنة الأخيرة اتخذ  جسدا لخلاص الجميع، وعلم العالم عن الله (الأب) وأبطل الموت ووهب الكل عدم الفساد  بموعد القيامة إذ أقام جسده كباكورة لذلك، وأظهر بعلامة الصليب كعلامة للظفر على  الموت وفساده (فصل 32: 6) " فلقد بسط المسيح يده على الصليب الذي وهو روح لا جسد له  ظهر في الجسد (اتخذ جسدا) من أجلنا وتألم عن الجميع (فصل 38: 2) فليس اسم آخر تحت  الس

ماء  به ينبغي أن نخلص، فهو الذي أنار الحياة وفتح باب الخلود لمن يؤمن به.*

" عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد"
تفرد المسيح بأنه كلمة الله الأزلي المتجسد. لماذا؟!!! لم يكن ممكنا أن يتأله  الإنسان ليتصل بالله. فالله بنفسه اختار طوعا أن يتجسد.
الله الكلمة اتخذ جسدا
ففي المسيح حل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.
الله نور لا يدنى منه، والمسيح هو صورة الله غير المنظور.
الله محبة، والمسيح هو تجسد محبة الله لكل البشر وقد أظهر الله محبته في الصليب  فتم الفداء وفتحت أبواب الخلود لمن يقبل عمل الله في المسيح لأجل خلاص نفسه.


* 

*​ 
*الفصل الأول*


"مقدمة هذه الرسالة اتضاع وتجسد الكلمة. افتراض عقيدة الخليقة وذلك بواسطة  الكلمة. لقد خلص الآب العالم بذاك الذي به خلقه أولا"
1- إذا اقتصرنا في بحثنا السابق على القليل من الأقوال الكثيرة مما يكفي لبيان  ضلالة الأمم (1) بصدد الأوثان وعبادة الأوثان، وكيفية اختراعها في بداية الأمر،  وكيف كانت شرور البشر هي الباعث على تفكيرهم في عبادة الأوثان، وبعد أن عرفنا  بنعمة الله أيضا شيئا عن لاهوت كلمة الآب وعنايته الشاملة وسلطانه، وكيف أن  الآب الصالح ينظم كل الأشياء بالكلمة، وأن به تتحرك كل الكائنات وبه تحيا-  تعال الآن أيها العزيز مكاريوس (2) يا خليقا بهذا الاسم ويا محبا للمسيح بالحق  ولنتتبع إيماننا المسيحي(3) ولنظهر كل ما يتعلق بتأنس الكلمة وظهوره الإلهي  بيننا، الأمر الذي يسخر منه اليهود، ويهزأ به اليونانيون، وأما نحن فنعظمه  ونبجله، وذلك حتى تزداد وتتضاعف تقواك نحو الكلمة على قدر ضعف مظهره
2- فانه كلما ازداد استهزاء غير المؤمنين بالكلمة، ازدادت الشهادة التي يعطيها  عن لاهوته. لأن ما يعتقده البشر مستحيلا يثبته الله ممكنا وسهلا وليس ذلك وحسب  بل أن ما يسخرون منه ويعتقدونه غبير لائق يلبسه بصلاحه ثوب اللياقة والجمال،  وما يهزأون به بغرورهم وادعائهم الحكمة، ويتوهمونه بشريا، يظهره هو بسلطانه  الهيا وفي ذلك كله نتغلب على الادعاءات والافتراءات الوثنية بما يظنه العالم  ضعفا، أي بصليبه ويقنع بطريقة خفية أولئك الهازئين وغير المؤمنين، ليدركوا  لاهوته وسلطانه.
3- ولعلاج هذا الموضوع أراه لزاما على أن ألخص ما سبق أن قررته (4) حتى لا  تفوتك معرفة سبب ظهور كلمة الآب الجليل القدر في الجسد، وحتى لا تتوهم أنه كان  من مستلزمات طبيعة مخلصنا أن يلبس جسدا، بل لكونه خاليا من الجسد بطبيعته،  ولأنه هو الكلمة منذ الأزل قد ارتضى بتحنن أبيه وصلاحه - أن يظهر لنا جسد بشري  لخلاصنا.
4- إذن فيليق بنا أن نبدأ بحث هذا الموضوع بالتحدث عن خلقة الكون وعن الله  بارئه، وعندئذ يمكننا أن ندرك أن تجديد الخليقة كان من عمل نفس الكلمة الذي  خلقها في البداية. إذ سوف يتضح أنه لم يكن أمرا مخالفا أن يتمم الله خلاص  العالم بذاك الذي خلقه به أولا.

الحواشي
(1) أي الوثنيين (2) له كتاب آخر بعنوان الرسالة إلي الوثنيين ف 1. قد يكون هذا  الاسم مستعملا هنا رمزيي فقط. (3) أنظر 1تيموثاوس 3: 16 (4) في الرسالة  السابقة


* 

*​ * الفصل الثاني​ * 

دحض بعض الآراء الخاطئة عن عملية الخلقة
(1) مذهب الأبيكوريين، وهو القائل بأن الخلق مصادفة، لكن تعدد الأجسام  والأجزاء يستلزم وجود قوة خالقة
(2) مذهب الأفلاطونيين، وهو القائل بوجود المادة من قبل، وهذا يخضع الله للحدود  البشرية، ويجعله لا خالقا بل صانعا ميكانيكيا.
(3) مذهب اللاأدريين أو الأغنسطيين، وهو القائل بوجود خالق آخر وهذا يشجبه  الكتاب المقدس.
1- لقد نحا الكثيرون مناحي مختلفة في صدد صنع الكون وخلق جميع الأشياء، ووضع كل  منهم المبدأ الذي يتفق وأهواءه. فالبعض توهم أن كل الأشياء وجدت من تلقاء ذاتها  وبمجرد الصدفة، كالأبيكوريين مثلا {1} الذين يدعون بغرورهم أن لا وجود لتلك  العناية التي تهيمن على الكل، وهم في ذلك يناقضون الحق الواضح والاختبار  الملوس.

2- فلو صح زعمهم بأن كل شئ وجد من نفسه، خلواً من آيه غاية لننتج من هذا أن  جميع الأشياء لابد أن تكون قد خلقت بطريقة واحدة في حال واحدة – متشابهة وغير  متميزة عن بعضها. وبالتالي كان يجب من جهة اتحاد الجسم أن يكون الكل شمسا أو  قمرا. وفي حالة الإنسان كان يجب أن يكون الكل عينا أو يدا أو رجلا. الحال غير  هذا بل العكس أننا نرى تمييزا في الخليقة. فنرى الشمس والقمر والأرض. وفي  الأجساد البشرية نرى الرجل واليد والرأس. فهذا التمييز يدل على أنه قد تقدمتها  علة، ومن هذه العلة نستطيع أن ندرك الله كخالق وباعث للكل.

3- والبعض الآخر – وضمنهم أفلاطون {2} الذي ذاعت شهرته بين اليونانيين – يزعمون  أن الله صنع العالم من مادة موجودة من قبل لا بداية لوجودها{3}، لأنه لم يكن  ممكنا لله {4} أن يصنع شيئا ما لم تكن مادة الخشب متوفرة بين يديه.

4- على أنهم بقولهم هذا لا يدركون أنهم ينسبون الضعف لله لأنه لو لم يكن هو  باعث المادة، بل يصنع الأشياء من المادة الموجودة من قبل، فهذا معناه أنه ضعيف،  لأنه إذ ذاك لا يستطيع إيجاد شئ بدون توفر المادة لديه، كما أنه لا شك يعتبر  ضعفا من النجار أن لا يستطيع صنع أي شئ يحتاجه دون توفر الخشب لديه. لأنه يترتب  على هذا الزعم أنه لو لم تكن المادة قد توفرت لدى الله لما كان قد صنع شيئا.  وكيف يسوغ لنا في هذه الحالة أن ندعوه خالقا وبارئا إن كان يدين بقدرته على  الخلق لمصدر آخر, أي المادة؟ فلو كان الأمر كذلك لكان الله حسب رأيهم صانعا  ميكانيكيا، ليس خالقا من العدم. مادام يصنع الأشياء من المادة المتوفرة لديه  دون أن يكون هو الباعث للمادة، لأنه لا يمكن بأي حال أن يدعى خالقا ما لم يكن  هو الخالق للمادة التي منها صنعت جميع المخلوقات بدورها.
5- وأما المبتدعون فيتوهمون لأنفسهم خالقا آخر لكل الأشياء. غير أبي ربنا يسوع،  وهم بذلك يبرهنون على منتهى العمى. لا يرون حتى نفس الألفاظ التي يستعملونها.

6- لأنه إن كان الرب قد قال لليهود " أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى وقال من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا" ثم قال أيضا مشيرا إلي الخالق " فالذي جمع الله لا يفرقه إنسان{5}، فكيف يسوغ لأولئك القوم أن يدعوا بأن عملية الخلق لا تنسب إلى الآب؟ أو حسب تعبير "يوحنا" الذي يتحدث عن جميع الكائنات بلا استثناء أن كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان {6} فكيف يمكن أن يكون الخالق شخصية أخرى غير الآب؟

الحواشي
{1} هم أتباع أبيكورس الفيلسوف الوثني الذي ولد سنة 341 ومات سنة 270 ق.م
{2} أحد فلاسفة اليونان أيضا عاش من سنة 427 الى سنة 347 ق.م
{3} أو غير مخلوقة كبعض الترجمات
{4} حسب ادعائهم
{5} متى 19: 4-6
{6} يوحنا 3:1


* 

*​ 
*الفصل الثالث*


العقيدة السليمة خلقة الكائنات من العدم لسبب فرط جود الله وكرمه. خلقة الإنسان  أعلى من سائر الكائنات ولكن دون أن تكون له المقدرة على البقاء مستقلا عن غيره.  العطية السامية الممتازة التي منحت اليه أن يكون على صورة الله ومثاله، مع وعده  بالسعادة بشرط استمراره في النعمة.
(1) وهكذا نراهم يتخبطون في أوهامهم وترهاتهم. أما التعليم الالهي والايمان  بالمسيح، فانهما يدمغان أقوالهم الغبية بوصمة عار، ويظهران أنها كفر والحاد.  لأنه معلوم أن الكائنات لم تخلق من تلقاء ذاتها، فان خلقها يستلزم وجود فكر  سابق. كما أنها لم تخلق من مادة موجودة من قبل. لأن الله ليس ضعيفا. ولكن الله  خلق الكون من العدم، ومن غير سبق وجوده مطلقا، بكلمته. كما يقول (أولا) على  لسان "موسى" في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض" {1} وثاينا في الكتاب الباني  جدا الذي يسمى الراعي {2} وقبل كل شئ اؤمن بأن الله واحد. الذي خلق وصور كل  الأشياء, وأوجدها من العدم
(2) والى هذا يشير أيضا بولس إذ يقول : " بالإيمان نفهم أن العالمين أتقنت  بكلمة الله، حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر {3}
(3) لأن الله صالح. أو بالحري هو بالضرورة مصدر الصلاح. والصالح لا يمكن أن  يبخل بأي شئ. لذلك فانه إذ لا يضن بنعمة الوجود على أي شئ. خلق كل الأشياء من  العدم بكلمته – يسوع المسيح ربنا. وفضلا عن ذلك فانه إذ أشفق بصفة خاصة على  الجنس البشري دون سائر المخلوقات على الأرض، وإذ رأى ضعفه بطبيعة تكوينه عن أن  يبق في حال واحدة, منحه نعمة أخرى، فانه لم يكتف بمجرد خلقته للإنسان، كما خلق  باقي المخلوقات غير العاقلة على الأرض. بل خلقه على صورته ومثاله، أعطاه نصيبا  حتى في قوة "كلمته". لكي يستطيع وله نوع من ظل الكلمة، وقد خلق عاقلا، أن يبق  في السعادة أبداً، ويحيا الحياة الحقيقية حياة القديسين في الفردوس.
(4) ولكن لعلمه أيضا أن أراد’ الانسان يمكن أن تميل الى احدى الجهتين (أي الخير  والشر) سبق فدعم النعمة المعطاة له، بالوصية التي قدمها اليه، والمكان الذي  أقامه فيه، لأنه أتى به الى جنته، وأعطاه وصية، حتى إذا حفظ النعمة, واستمر  صالحا، استطاع الاحتفاظ بحياته في الفردوس بلا حزن ولا ألم ولا هم، فضلا عن  موعد عدم الفساد في السماء. أما إذا تعدى الوصية وارتد وأصبح شريرا فيعلم بأنه  يجلب على نفسه الفساد بالموت الذي يستحقه بالطبيعة، وأنه لا يستحق الحياة في  الفردوس بعد، بل يطرد منه من ذلك الوقت , ولكي يموت ويبقى في الموت والفساد.
(5) وهذا يحذر منه الكتاب المقدس قائلا بفم الله " من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل  أكلا. أما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها. لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتا  تموت{4}. وماذا يعني بقوله موتا تموت. ليس المقصود مجرد الموت فقط. بل أيضا  البقاء الى الأبد في فساد الموت
الحواشي
{1} تكوين 1:1 {2} لمؤلفه "هرماس" أحد مؤلفي الجيل الأول للمسيح {3}  عبرانيين  4:11 {4} تكوين 2: 16و 17



* 

*​  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الرابع*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
اتصال خلقتنا والتجسد الإلهي أحدهما بالآخر اتصالا وثيقا. وكما خلق الإنسان  بكلمة الله من العدم إلى الوجود ثم نا نعمة إلهية، كذلك بخطية واحدة خسر تلك  الحياة. وجلب على نفسه الفساد. وملأت الخطية والشقاء العالم.
1- قد تدهش وتتساءل عن السبب في هذا البحث عن أصل البشرية طالما كان القصد من  هذه السرالة التحدث عن تجسد الكلمة. ولكن اعلم أن هذا البحث أيضا يتصل بالغرض  من هذه الرسالة.
2- لأننا عند التحدث عن ظهور المخلص بيننا. يتحتم علينا التحدث عن أصل البشر.  ولكي تعلم أن نزوله إلينا كان بسببنا, وان عصياننا استدعى تعطف الكلمة لكي يسرع  الرب في اغاثتناوالظهور بين البشر.
3- لأن اغاثتنا كانت هي الغرض من تجسده. ولأجل خلاصنا أظهر محبته العظمى إلى حد  أن يظهر ويولد في جسد بشري.
4- فالله إذ خلق الإنسان، وقصد أن يبقى في عدم فساد. أما البشر فأذ احتقروا  ورفضوا التأمل في الله، واخترعوا ودبروا الشر لأنفسهم، كما تقدم بحثه في  الرسالة السالفة (1) فقد استحقواحكم الموتالذي سبق تهديدهم به. ومن ذلك الحين  لم يبقوا بعد في الصورة التي خلقوا عليها. بل فسدوا حسبما أرادوا لأنفسهم(سفر  الجامعة الإصحاح 7 وعدد 29 مع رسالة رومية الإصحاح الأول الأعداد 21و22). وساد  عليهم الموت كملك (رومية 14:5) لأن تعديهم الوصية أعادهم إلى حالتهم الطبيعية،  حتى أنهم كما نشأوا من العدم. كذلك يجب أن لا يتوقعوا إلا الفساد الذي يؤدي الى  العدم مع توالي الزمن.
5- لأنهم ان كانوا بحضور الكلمة وتعطفه قد دعوا الى الوجود من الحالة الطبيعية  الأولى، وهي عد الوجود فانهم بطبيعة الحال متى تجردوا من معرفة الله عادوا الى  العدم (2) لأن كل ما هو فهو عدم وكل ما هو خير فهو كائن وموجود. ويجب أن تكون  النتيجة بطبيعة الحال الحرمان الى الأبد من الوجود. طالما كانوا يستمدون وجودهم  من الله الموجود. وبتعبير آخر يجب أن تكون النتيجة الانحلال وبالتالي البقاء في  حالة الموت والفساد.
6- لأن الأنسان إذ خلق من العدم فانه بطبيعته , على أنه بفضل خلقته على صورة  الله الكائن، كان ممكنا أن ينجو من الفساد الطبيعي, ويبقى في عدم فساد لو أنه  احتفظ بتلك الصورة بابقاء الله في معرفته. وكما تقول الحكمة ( حفظ شرائعه تحقيق  عدم البلى (الخلود) , ولكنه إذ كان في عدم فساد. كان ممكنا أن يعيش كالله في  ذلك الوقت. والى هذا يشير الكتاب المقدس على الأرجح عندما يقول : أنا قلت أنكم  آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. لكن مثل الناس تموتون وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون مزمور 82 :  6-7

الحواشي
(1) أنظر الرسالة الى الوثنيين (فصل 3-5
(2) والى ما لا وجود له. ولعل أثناسيوس يقصد العدم جسديا
 [/FONT]
   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الخامس*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

1- لأن الله لم يكتف بأن خلقنا من العدم ولكنه أيضا وهبنا مجانا بنعمة الكلمة،  حياة منسجمة مع الله. ولكن البشر إذ رفضوا الأمور الأبدية وتحولوا الى الأمور  الفاسدة بمشورة الشيطان، صاروا سببا لفساد أنفسهم بالموت، لأنهم - كما ذكرت  سابقا- بالطبيعة فاسدون تعينوا للخلاص من حالتهم الطبيعية بنعمة اشتراكهم في  الكلمة ان استمروا صالحين.

2- ولأن " الكلمة" حل معهم، فحتى فسادهم الطبيعي لم يجسر أن يقترب منهم، كما  تقول الحكمة أيضا " لأن الله خلق الإنسان في عدم ابلي (1) وصنعه على صورته  ازليته، لكن الموت دخل الى العالم (2) بسبب ابليس" وعندما تم ذلك بدأ البشر  يموتون، وساد عليهم الفساد من ذلك الوقت فصاعدا، وصار له سلطان على كل الجنس  البشري أكثر من سلطانه الطبيعي، لأنه أتى نتيجة تهديد الله في حال عصيان  الوصية.

3- لأن البشر لم يقفوا عند حد معين حتى في سوء أفعالهم, بل تدرجوا في الشر حتى  تخطوا كل الحدود، وأصبحوا يخترعون الشر ويتفننون فيه الى أن جلبوا على أنفسهم  الموت والفساد، وبعد ذلك إذ توغلوا في الرذيلة، ولم يقفوا عند شر واحد، بل  راحوا يخترعون كل جديد من الشر، فقد أصبحت طبيعتهم مشبعة بالخطية

4- فها هي خطايا الزنى والسرقةقد عمت كل مكان. وامتلأت كل الارض بخطايا القتل  والنهب, واصبح البشر لا يراعون حرمة للناموس , بل صاروا يرتكبو الجرائم في كل  مكان، سواء كأفرادأو كجماعات، فالمدن اشتبكت في الحروب مع المدن، والأمم قامت  ضد الأمم، وصار كل انسان يتنافس مع أترابه في الأعمال القبيحة.

5- وأصبحوا لا يترفعون حتى عن الجرائم التي ضد الطبيعة كما يقول عنهم رسول  المسيحية وشاهده: " لأن اناثهم استبدلن الاستعمال الطبيعي بالذي على خلاف  الطبيعة، وكذلك الذكور أيضا تاركين استعمال الانثى الطبيعي اشتعلوا بشهوتهم  بعضهم لبعض فاعلين الفحشاء ذكورا بذكور ونائلين في أنفسهم جزاء ضلالهم  المحق(رومية 1: 26و 27)

الحواشي

1- أو خالدا حسب ترجمة اليسوعيين
2-  حكمة 2: 23و 24*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل السادس*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
اذن فقد كان الجنس البشري سائرا الى الفناء, وكانت صورة الله فيه سائرة الى  الإضمحلال, وتلف عمله. ولهذا كان أمام الله أحد أمرين. اما أن يتنازل عن كلمته  التي نطق بها، والتي جلب بها الإنسان على نفسه الخراب. أو أن يهلك الإنسان الذي  شارك الكلمة. وفي هذه الحالة يفشل قصد الله فماذا إذن؟ أيحتمل صلاح الله هذا؟  وان كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا خلق الإنسان؟ لو ان هذا حدث لدل على ضعف الله لا على  صلاحه
1- اذن فمن أجل هذا ساد الموت البشر وعمهم الفساد، وكان الجنس البشري سائرا نحو  الهلاك، وكان الإنسان العاقل الذي خلق على صورة الله آخذا في الاختفاء, وكانت  صنعة الله آخذة في الانحلال.
2- لأن الموت، كما قلت سابقا، صارت له سيادة شرعية علينا 0تكوين 2: 25) منذ ذلك  الوقت، وكان مستحيلا أن ينقض الناموس، لأن الله هو الذي وضعه بسبب التعدي  (غلاطية 3: 19) وأصبحت النتيجة في الحال مرعبة حقا وغير لائقة.
3- لأنه (أولا) كان أمرا مرعبا لو أن الله بعدما تكلم يصير كاذبا ان كان بعد أن  أصدر حكمه على الإنسان بأن يموت موتا ان تعدى الوصية لا يموت، بل تبطل كلمة  الله، ولو كان الإنسان لم يمت بعد أن قال الله أننا نموت، لأصبح الله غير صادق.
4- (ثانيا) وكان أيضا أمرا غير لائق أن الخليقة التي خلقت عاقلة، والتي شاركت  الكلمة. يصير مصيرها الهلاك، وترجع الى عدم والوجود بالفساد.
5- لأنه مما لا يتفق مع صلاح الله أن تفنى خليقته بسبب الغواية التي أدخلها  الشيطان على البشر.
6- وبصفة خاصة كان غير لائق على الأطلاق أن تتلاشى صنعة الله بين البشر. اما  بسبب اهمالهم، أو بسبب غواية الأرواح الشريرة
7- ولو كان مصير الخليقة العاقلة قد بات الى الهلاك، وصار مآل هذه المصنوعات  الى الفناء، فما الذي يفعله الله في صلاحه اذن؟ أيحتمل بأن يرى الفساد يسود  البشر. والموت ينشب أظافره فيهم؟ وما الفائدة من خلقتهم منذ البدء؟ لأنه خيرا  لهم لو لم يخلقهم من أن يخلقوا ثم يهملون ويفنون.
8- لأن الاهمال لا يعلن صلاح الله بل ضعفه، ان كان يسمح لخلقة يديه بالفناء بعد  أن خلقها، وكان بالأحرى يتبين ضعفه لو لم يكن قد خلق الإنسان على الاطلاق.
9- لأنه لو لم يكن قد خلق جنس البشر لما تجاسر انسان أن ينسب اليه الضعف، أما  وقد خلقه، وخلقه من العدم، فقد كان يعد أمرا مشينا جدا أن يفنى المخلوق على  مرأى من الخالق.
10- لهذا أصبح أمرا محتما ألا يترك الإنسان لتيار الفساد، لأن ذلك يعتبر عملا  غير لائق، ولا يتفق مع صلاح الله
 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل السابع*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
على أننا من الجهة الأخرى نعلم أن طبيعة الله ثابتة, ولا يمكن أن نضحي من  أجلنا, أيدعي البشر إذن التوبة؟ لكن التوبة لا تستطيع أن تحول دون تنفيذ الحكم,  كما أنها في الوقت نفسه لا تستطيع أن تداوي الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة. فنحن قد  جلبنا الفساد على أنفسنا ونحتاج لاعادتنا الى نعمة صورة الله , ولا يستطيع أحد  أن يجدد الخلق الا الخالق فهو وحده الذي يستطيع (1) أن يخلق الجميع من جديد (2)  أن يتألم من أجل الجميع (3) أن يقدم الجميع الى الآب.
1- وان كنا قد وصلنا الى هذه النتيجة فاننا من الناحية الأخرى نجد مطالب الله  العادلة. تصطدم بها، إذ يجب أن يكون الله أمينا وصادقا من جهة حكم الموت الذي  وضعه. لأنه كم يكون شنيعا جدا لو كان الله أبو الحق يظهر كاذبا من أجلنا  نجاتنا؟
2- ومرة أخرى نقول : أي طريق كان ممكنا أن يسلكه الله ؟ أيطلب من البشر التوبة  عن تعدياتهم ؟ وهذا قد يرى لائقا بالله- لعله كما ورثوا الفساد بسبب التعدي  ينالون عدم الفساد بسبب التوبة.
3- ولكن التوبة (أولا) لا تستطيع أن توفى مطلب الله العادل لأنه ان لم يظل  الإنسان في قبضة الموت يكون الله غير صادق (ثانيا) تعجز عن أن تغير طبيعة  الإنسان، لأن كل ماتفعله هو أنها تقف حائلا بينه وبين ارتكاب الخطية.
4- ولو كان الأمر مجرد خطأ بسيط ارتكبه الإنسان، ولم يتبعه الفساد، فقد تكون  التوبة كافية. أما وقد علمنا أن الإنسان بمجرد التعدي انحرف في تيار الفساد,  الذي كان طبيعة له. وحرم من تلك النعمة التي سبق أن أعطيت له, وهي مماثلة لصورة  الله, فما هي الخطوة التالية التي يستلزمها الأمر؟ أو من الذي كان يستطيع أن  يعيد اليه تلك النعمة. ويرده الى حالته الأولى. الا كلمة الله الذي خلق كل شئ  من العدم في البدء؟
5- لهذا كان أمام كلمة الله مرة أخرى أن يأتي بالفاسد الى عدم فساد، وفي نفس  الوقت أن يوفي مطلب الآب العادل. المطالب به الجميع, وحيث أنه هو كلمة الآب  ويفوق الكل، فكان هو وحده الذي يليق بطبيعته أن يجدد خلقة كل شئ, وأن يتحمل  الآلام عوضا عن الجميع, وأن يكون نائبا (1) عن الجميع لدى الآب.

الحواشي
(1) أو شفيعا، أو سفيرا كبعض الترجمات.
*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الثامن*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
لهذا افتقد كلمة الله الأرض التي كان حاضرا فيها دوما، ورأى كل هذه الشرور؛ ثم  أخذ جسدا من طبيعتنا من عذراء طاهرة عفيفة حل في أحشاءها, وذلك لكي يعلن نفسه  فيه، ويقهر الموت, ويعيد الحياة.
1- لأجل ذلك جاء الى عالمنا كلمة الله, الخالي من الجسد، والعديم الفساد، وغير  المادي مع أنه لم يكن عنا ببعيد (1). لأنه لم يترك شيئا من البرايا خلوا منه،  إذ هو يملأ كل شئ في كل مكان, وفي نفس الوقت هو كائن مع أبيه, ولكنه تنازل وأتي  الينا لكي يعلن شفقته علينا ويفتقدنا.
2- وإذ رأى جنس الخليقة العاقلة في طريق الهلاك, وأن الموت يسودهم بالفساد، وإذ  رأى أيضا أن التهديد بالموت في حالة التعدي, قد مكن الفساد من طبيعتنا، وأنه  لأمر شنيع أن ينحل الناموس قبل أن يتم , وإذ رأى أيضا عدم لياقة الأمر الراهن,  وهو أن خليقته التي خلقتها يداه في طريق الفناء, وإذ رأى فوق هذا شر البشر  المستطير , وأنهم يتزايدون فيه شيئا فشيئا, حتى أشرفوا على هوة سحيقة, وإذ رأى  أخيرا أن كل البشر تحت قصاص الموت – لهذا أشفق على جنسنا, وترفق بضعفنا, ورثى  لفسادنا. وإذ عن جسدنا لم يحتمل أن يرى الموت تصير له السيادة, لئلا تفنى به  الخليقة, وتذهب صنعة أبيه في البشر هباء, وقد أخذ لنفسه جسدا لا يختلف.
3- لأنه لم يفكر في مجرد التجسد, أو مجرد الظهور(2) وإلا فلو أنه أراد مجرد  الظهور لاستطاع أن يتمم ظهوره الالهي بطريقة أسمى وأفضل. ولكنه أخذ جسدا من  جنسنا وليس ذلك فحسب, بل من عذراء طاهرة بلا لوم لم تعرف رجلا، جسدا طاهرا  وخاليا بالحق من زرع بشري, لأنه وهو القادر على كل شئ, وبارئ كل شئ, أعد الجسد  في العذراء كهيكل لها, وجعله جسده بالذات واتخذه أداه له وفيه أعلن ذاته, وفيه  حل.
4- وهكذا إذ أخذ من أجسادنا جسدا مماثلا لطبيعتنا، وإذ كان الجميع تحت قصاص  فساد الموت، فقد بذل جسده للموت عوضا عن الجميع, وقدمه للآب. كل هذا فعله شفقة  منه علينا, وذلك (أولا) لكي يبطل الناموس الذي كان يقضي بهلاك البشر, إذ مات  الكل فيه، لأن سلطانه قد أكمل في جسد الرب ولا يعود ينشب أظفاره في البشرالذين  ناب عنهم. (ثانيا) لكي يعيد البشر الى عدم الفساد بعد أن عادوا الى الفساد،  ويحييهم من الموت بجسده وبنعمة القيامة, وينقذهم من الموت(3) كانقاذ القش (4)  من النار.
الحواشي
1- أعمال الرسل 17: 27
2- انظر فصل 7:43
3- الترجمة الأصح : ويبيد الموت عنهم
4- أو ( القصب) كبعض الترجمات، والمعنى أن الناس هم القش، والموت هو النار
*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل التاسع*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

وإذ لم يكن ممكنا أن يوقف الوباء الا بالموت أخذ الكلمة جسدا قابلا للموت, واذ  اتحد الجسد به أصبح نائبا عن الكل. وباشتراكه في عدم موته أوقف فساد الجنس  البشري. وبكونه أسمى من الكل. جعل جسده ذبيحة لأجلنا. وبكونه واحدا معنا كلنا  ألبسنا عدم الموت.

1- وإذ رأى الكلمة أن فساد البشرية لا يمكن أن يبطل الا بالموت كشرط لازم, وأنه  مستحيل أن يتحمل الكلمة الموت لأنه غير مائت ولأنه ابن الآب. لهذا أخذ لنفسه  جسدا قابلا للموت. حتى باتحاده بالكلمة, الذي هو فوق الكل، يكون جديرا أن يموت  نيابة عن الكل, وحتى يبقى في عدم فساد بسبب الكلمة الذي أتى ليحل فيه وحتى  يتحرر الجميع من الفساد، فيما بعد، بنعمة القيامة من الأموات. وإذ قدم للموت  ذلك الجسد الذي أخذه لنفسه كمحرقة وذبيحة خالية من كل شائبة فقد رفع حكم الموت  فورا عن جميع من ناب عنهم, إذ قدم عوضا عنهم جسدا مماثلا لأجسادهم.

2- ولأن كلمة الله متعال فوق الكل، فقد لاق به بطبيعة الحال أن يوفي الدين  بموته وذلك بتقديم هيكله وآنيته البشرية لأجل حياة الجميع (أو فداء عن الجميع)  وإذ اتحد ابن الله عديم الفساد بالجميع بطبيعة مماثلة، فقد ألبس الجميع عدم  الفساد بطبيعة الحال، بوعد القيامة من الأموات. لأنه لم يعد ممكنا أن ينشب فساد  الموت الفعلي أظافره في البشر، وذلك بسبب " الكلمة الذي جاء وحل بينهم بجسده  الواحد.

3- وكما أنه لو دخل ملك عظيم مدينة عظيمة (1) واتخذ اقامته في أحد بيوتها، فان  هذه المدينة تتشح بالشرف الرفيع، ولا يعود عدو أو لص ينزل اليها لإخضاعها, بل  على العكس تعتبر مستحقة لكل عناية. لأن الملك اتخذ مقره في بيت واحد من بيوتها،  كذلك كانت الحال مع ملك الكل.

4- فإنه إذ أتى الى عالمنا، واتخذ اقامته في جسد واحد بين أترابه فقد بطلت كل  مؤامرة العدو ضد الجنس البشري منذ ذلك الحين، وزال عنهم فساد الموت الذي كان  سائدا عليهم من قبل لأنه لو لم يكن الرب مخلص الجميع، ابن الله، قد جاء الينا  وحل بيننا ليوفي غاية الموت (2) لكان الجنس البشري قد هلك.

الحواشي

(1) لعله يشير الى ما كان يحدث عند زيارة الأباطرة للبلاد. وقد تشرفت  القسطنطينية بعد ذلك سنة 326 بزيارة الملك العظيم قسطنطين لها واقامته فيها

(2) او ليضع حدا للموت.

*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل العاشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]


إيضاح معقولة الفداء بتشبيه آخر. كيف أزال المسيح عنا هلاكنا, وقدم لنا في  تعاليمه الدواء الشافي من سمومه. البراهين الكتابية لتجسد الكلمة، وللذبيحة  التي قدمها.

1- حقا لقد كان هذ1 العمل العظيم متفقا مع وجود الله بشكل عجيب لأنه اذا أسس  ملك منزلا أو مدينة وأحدق بها اللصوص بسبب اهمال سكانها، فانه لا يهملها أو  يتغاضى عنها بأي حال, بل يقوم ويهتم وينتقم من العابثين بها لأنها صنعة يديه  غير مبال باهمال سكانها، بل بما يليق بذاته، وهكذا الله، كلمة الآب الكلي  الصلاح, ولم يهمل الجنس البشري صنعة يديه, ولم يتركه للفساد، بل أبطل الموت  بتقديم جسده، وعالج اهمالهم بتعاليمه، ورد بسلطانه كل ما كان للانسان.

2- وهذه كلها يمكن للمرء أن يتحققها من كتبة الانجيل. الذين كتبوا بالهام الروح  القدس، إذ اطلع على كتاباتهم التي فيها يقولون " لأن محبة المسيح تحصرنا اذ نحن  نحسب هذا أنه ان كان واحد قد مات لأجل الجميع فالجميع إذا ماتوا. وهو مات لأجل  الجميع كي لا نعيش فيما بعد لأنفسنا بل للذي مات لأجلنا وقام 2كو 5: 14و 15  ربنا يسوع المسيح. أيضا " ولكن الذي وضع قليلا عن الملائكة يسوع نراه مكللا  بالمجد والكرامة من أجل ألم الموت لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد  عبرانيين 2: 9

3- بعد ذلك يبين في الآية التالية لماذا لم يكن ممكنا لأحد آخر سوى الله "  الكلمة" نفسه أن يتجسد : لآته لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل , وبه الكل وهو آت  بأبناء كثيرين إلي المجد. أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام  عبرانيين 2: 10 وهو بهذه  الكلمات يقصد أن يبين أنه لم يكن مستطاعا لأحد آخر أن يرد البشر من الفساد الذي  بدا غير كلمة الله الذي خلقهم أيضا من البدء

4- ولا مكان تقديم ذبيحة عن الأجساد أخذ الكلمة جسدا مشابها. والى هذا يشيرون  أيضا في الكلمات التالية " " فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو  أيضا فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذات الذي له سلطان الموت أي ابليس ويعتق الذي خوفا  من الموت كانواجميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية " العبرانيين 2: 14و 15

5- لأنه بذبيحة جسده وضع حدا لحكم الموت الذي كان قائما ضدنا , ووضع لنا بداية  جديدة للحياة برجاء القيامة من الأموات الذي أعطاه لنا لأنه إن كان بإنسان قد  ساد الموت على البشر لهذا السبب أيضا بطل الموت, وتمت قيامة الحياة بتأنس كلمة  الله, كما كخاضعين للدينونة بل يقول ذلك الإنسان الذي حمل سمات المسيح (غلاطية  17:6 ) " فإنه إذ الموت بإنسان، بإنسان أيضا قيامة الأموات لأنه كما في آدم  يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع(1كو 15: 21و22) وهكذا نحن الآن لا  نموت بعد كاناس يقومون من الموت ننتظر القيامة العامة للجميع, التي سيبينها في  أوقاتها الله. الذي أتممها, والذي وهبنا إياها (1تيموثاوس 15:6)

6- إذن فهذا هو السبب الأول الذي من أجله تأنس المخلص. على أننا سنرى أيضا من  الأسباب الأخرى التالية أن مجيئه المبارك بيننا كان لابد أن يتم.

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الحادي عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
سبب آخر للتجسد. إذ عرف الله أن الإنسان بطبيعته لم يكن في مقدوره معرفته لكي  يستطيع أن يجد فائدة من وجوده في الحياة, لقد خلقه على صورة الكلمة حتى يستطيع  بذلك أن يعرف الكلمة.

وبه يعرف الأب , أما هو فإذ احتقر هذه المعرفة هوى إلى العبادة الوثنية, تاركا  الله غير المنظور واتبع السحر والشعوذة وذلك كله رغم إعلانات الله المتعددة عن  نفسه.

1- وعندما خلق الله الضابط الكل الجنس البشري بكلمته, ورأى ضعف طبيعتهم, وأنها  لا تستطيع من نفسها أن تعرف خالقها، أو تكون آيه فكرة عن الله على الإطلاق،  لأنه بينما هو ( أي الله) غير مخلوق فقد خلقت الكائنات من العدم، وبينما هو  روح لا جسد له فقد خلق البشر، بطريقة أدنى، في الجسد، ولأن المخلوقات لم تستطع  بأي حال أن تدرك وتعرف خالقها- لهذا تحنن الله على الجنس البشري على قدر صلاحه،  ولم يتركهم خالين من معرفته، لئلا يروا أن لا منفعة على الإطلاق من وجودهم في  الحياة.

2- لأنه آيه منفعة للمخلوقات أن لم تعرف خالقها؟ أو كيف يمكن أن تكون عاقلة  بدون معرفة كلمة ( وفكر) الآب الذي أوجدهم في الحياة؟ لأنه أن كانت كل  معلوماتهم محصورة في الأمور الأرضية فلا شئ يميزهم عن البهائم العديمة النطق.  نعم ولماذا خلقهم الله لو كان لا يريدهم أن يعرفوه؟

3- وتفاديا لهذا أعطاهم الله بصلاحه نصيبا من صورته- ربنا يسوع المسيح- وخلقهم  على صورته ومثاله، حتى إذا ما رأوا تلك الصورة أي كلمة الآب، استطاعوا أن  يكونوا، استطاعوا أن يكونوا فكرة عن الآب، وإذا ما عرفوا خالقهم عاشوا الحياة  الحقيقية السعيدة المباركة.

4- ولكن البشر في ضلالهم وتمردهم إذا تهاونوا- رغم كل هذا - بالنعمة التي أعطيت  لهم، تركوا الله كليا، واظلمت أنفسهم، لا بمجرد فكرتهم عن الله، بل أيضا  باختراعاتهم الكثيرة التي اخترعوها لأنفسهم الواحد تلو الآخر- لأنهم لم يكتفوا  بأن يصوروا لأنفسهم التماثيل بدل الحق، ويكرموا المخلوقات - التي لم تكن من  قبل- دون الله الحي- ويعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق( رومية 1: 25، بل والأسوأ من  الكل، حولوا مجد الله إلى الخشب والحجارة، والى كل الأشياء المادية والى  الإنسان، بل ذهبوا إلى أبعد من هذا كما بيننا في الرسالة السابقة.

5- ولقد بلغ بهم الفجور أنهم تقدموا لعبادة الشياطين، ونادوا بها آلهة، متممين  بذلك شهواتهم، فانهم كما ذكرنا آنفا قدموا محرقات من الحيوانات العديمة النطق،  وذبائح من البشر كما يلائمهم، منحدرين بخطوات سريعة وراء نزعاتهم الجنونية.

6- من أجل هذا كثر بينهم تعليم فنون السحر، وأضلت العرافة البشر في أماكن  متعددة, وأصبح كل البشر ينسبون سبب ميلادهم، بل وجودهم إلى الكواكب وكل  الأجرام السماوية، إذ لم يفكروا إلا في المنظور.

بالاختصار لقد أصبح كل شئ مشبعا بروح الكفر والاستباحة، وصار الله وحده وكلمته  غير معروف رغم أنه لم يخف نفسه من نظر البشر ولا أعلن نفسه بطريقة واحدة فقط,  بل على العكس أعلن نفسه لهم بأشكال منوعة وطرق عدة.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الثاني عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

ومع أن الانسان خلق في النعمة, الا أن الله إذ سبق فعلم ميله النسيان، أعد  أعمال الخليقة لتذكرة بشخصه. والأكثر من ذلك أنه أعد الناموس والأنبياء الذين  قصد بخدمتهم أن تكون لكل العالم ولكن البشر لم يلتفتوا الا لشهواتهم.

1- لأنه وان كانت نعمة مماثلة الصورة الالهية كافية في حد ذاتها معرفة الله  الكلمة، ومعرفة الأب به، الا أن الله، العارف ضعف البشر، أعد علاجا شافيا  لإهمالهم، حتى إذا كانوا لا يعنون بمعرفة الله من تلقاء أنفسهم، استطاعوا  بواسطة المخلوقات أن يتجنبوا الجهل بالخالق ( أو أن يعرفوا الخالق)

2- واذ تسفل اهمال البشر قليلا فقليلا الى السفليات، أعد الله مرة أخرى علاجا  لضعفهم هذا، بارسال ناموس وأنبياء، رجال معروفين لديهم، حتى إذا ما تغافلوا عن  أن يتطلعوا الى السماء ليعرفوا خالقهم، استطاعوا أن يتعلموا ممن يعيشون بينهم،  لأن البشر يستطيعون أن يتعلموا من البشر بسهولة أكثر من السماوات

3- وهكذا كان في استطاعتهم، إذا ما تطلعوا الى السماء وأدركوا جمال الخليقة  وتناسقها، أن يعرفوا مدبرها - كلمة الآب- الذي يعرف الأب للجميع بسلطانه على كل  الأشياء والذي يحرك الأشياء لهذه الغاية عينها حتى يستطيع الجميع أن يعرفوا  الله.

4- أو - ان لم يكن ذلك في مقدورهم - كان ممكنا لهم أن يلتقوا على الأقل  بالقديسين، وبواستطتهم يعرفون الله جابل كل الأشياء، أبا المسيح ويعرفون أن  عبادة الأوثان كفر بالله، ومملوءة من كل فساد

5- أو كان يسيرا عليهم أن يعيشوا حياة فاضلة خالية من كل رجس وفساد لو عرفوا  الناموس. لأن الناموس لم يعط لليهود فقط. ولا أرسل الأنبياء الى اليهود فقط،  الا أنهم كانوا قد أرسلوا الي اليهود واضطهدوا من اليهود، الا أنهم كانوا  بمثابة مدرسة مقدسة لكل العالم لتعليم طريق معرفة الله وارشاد النفس.

6- ورغما عن عظمة جود الله ورحمته فقد خدع البشر بالملذات العابرة والغوايات  والاغراءات التي أرسلتها الأرواح الشريرة، ولم يقاوموا الحق فقط، بل ثقلوا نير  أنفسهم بالشرور والخطايا، فلم يعودوا يظهرون بعد كخليقة عاقلة، بل دلت طرقهم  على أنه مجردون من العقل.
 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الثالث عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

وهنا أيضا أكان ممكنا لله أن يسكت وأن يترك للآلهة الكاذبة تلك العبادة التي  أمرنا بتقديمها اليه؟ أن الملك إذا عصيته الرعية يذهب اليهم بنفسه بعد أن يرسل  اليهم الرسائل. فكم بالأحرى يعيد فينا الله نعمة مماثلة صورته. هذا ما لم يستطع  البشر أن يتممواه لأنهم ان هم الا نموزج. لهذا كان لزاما أن يأتي " الكلمة نفسه  ليجدد الخليقة وأيضا ليبيد الموت في الجسد


1- وإذ صار البشر مثل البهائم، وسادت غواية الشيطان كل مكان حتى حجبت معرفة  الاله الحقيقي، فما الذي كان يفعله الله؟ أيسكت أمام هذا الأمر الجسيم، ويدع  البشر يضلون بتأثير الأرواح الشريرة، ولا يعرفون الله؟

2- ما هي الفائدة من خلقة الانسان أصلا على صورة الله؟ كان خيرا له لو أنه خلق  على صورة البهائم العديمة النطق من أن يخلق عاقلا ناطقا ثم يعيش بعد ذلك  كالبهائم

3- وهل كانت هنالك ضرورة مطلقا أن يعطي الإنسان فكرة عن الله في بداية الأمر؟  لأنه أن كان حتى الآن غير مستعد أن ينالها فكان الأولى لأن لا تعطى له من  البداية.


4- وماذا ينتفع الله الذي خلقهم وكيف يتمجد ان كان البشر الذين خلقهم لا  يعبدونه، بل يتوهمون أن بعض الخلائق الأخرى هي التي خلقتهم؟ لأنه بهذا يبرهن  الله أنه قد خلقهم لا لنفسه بل للآخرين.

5- ومرة أخرى نسوق هذا التشبيه : أن أي ملك من ملوك الأرض – وهو مجرد انسان  بشري- إذا امتلك بلادا لا يتركها لآخرين لكي تخدمهم، ولا يتنازل عنها لغيره،  ولكنه ينذر أهلها برسائله، ثم يتصل بهم بواسطة الأصدقاء مرارا، وإذا اقتضى  الأمر يذهب اليهم بشخصه كآخر وسيلة يلجأ اليها لتوبيخهم – كل ذلك لكي لا يخدموا  آخرين فيذهب عمله هباء منثورا.

6- أفلا يشفق الله بالأولى على خليقته كي لا تضل عنه وتعبد الأشياء الباطلة  التي لا وجود لها، مادام تبين أن ضلالهمقد سبب تلفهم وخرابهم، ولم يكن لائقا أن  يهلك أولئك الذين كانوا وقتا ما شركاء في صورة الله.

7- اذن فما الذي كان ممكنا أن يفعله الله؟ وماذا كان ممكن أن يتم سوى تجديد تلك  الخليقة التي كانت في صورة الله وبذلك يستطيع البشر مرة أخرى أن يعرفوه؟ ولكن  كيف كان ممكنا أن يتم هذا الا بحضور نفس صورة الله – ربنا يسوع المسيح؟ كان ذلك  مستحيلا أن يتم بواسطة البشر لأنهم لم يخلقوا على صورة الله – لهذا أتى كلمة  الله بشخصه لكي يستطيع – وهو صورة الآب – أن يجدد خلقة الانسان على مثال تلك  الصورة
8- ثم أن ذلك لم يكن ممكنا ان يتم أيضا دون القضاء على الموت والفساد

9- ولذلك كان واثقا بطبيعة الحال أن يأخذ جسدا قابلا للموت حتى اذا ما أباد  الموت فيه نهائيا أمكن تجديد البشر الذين خلقوا على صورته. اذن لم يكن كفؤا  لهذه الحاجة الا كلمة الآب
 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]* 

*[/FONT][/FONT]​  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الرابع عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

ان فسد الرسم وجبت إعادته من الوصرة الأصلية, وهكذا أتى أبن الآب لكي يطلب ويخلص  ويجدد الحياة ولم تكن هنالك طريقة أخرى ممكنة لأن الانسان إذ طمس بصيرته بنفسه، لم  يستطع أن يبصر لكي يشفي وشهادة الخليقة فشلت عن تحفظه أو ترده عن ضلاله أما الكلمة  فهو وحده الذي استطاع أن يتمم هذا ولكن كيف؟ ليس الا بإعلان نفسه كإنسان..

1- وإن تلطخت الصورة المرسومة على الخشب بالأدران من الخارج وأزيلت، فلابد من  حضور صاحب الصورة نفسه ثانية لكي يساعد الرسام على تجديد الصورة على نفس اللوحة  الخشبية لأنه اكراما لصورته يعز عليه أن يلقي بتلك اللوحة, وهي مجرد قطعة خشبية  بل يجدد عليها الرسم.

2- وعلى هذا المثال عينه أتى الى عالمنا ابن الآب الكلي القداسة اذ هو صورة  الآب، لكي يجدد خلقة الانسان الذي خلق مرة على صورته – ويجده كضال بمغفرة  الخطايا، كما يقول هو نفسه في الإنجيل : " أني جئت لكي أطلب وأخلص الضال (لوقا  19: 10) ومن أجل هذا قال أيضا لليهود : " أن كان أحد لا يولد ثانية" ( يوحنا 3:  3و5) وهو لا يقصد بهذا – كما ظنوا – الولادة من امرأة، وإنما قصد التحدث عن  إعادة ميلاد النفس، وتجديد خلقتها على مثال صورة الله.


3- ولكن إن كانت العبادة وثنية والمعتقدات الألحادية قد سادت العالم، وان كانت  معرفة الله قد أخفيت، فمن ذا الذي كان يقوم بتعليم العالم عن الآب؟ أن قال أحد  أن هذه هي مأمورية الانسان أجبناه أنه لم يكن في مقدور الانسان أن يجتاز الى كل  مكان تحت الشمس، لأنه ليست لديه القوة الجسدية التي تمكنه من أن يركض بهذه  السرعة، ولا هو يستطيع أن يدعي المقدرة على القيام بهذا الأمر، ولا هو يستطيع  من تلقاء نفسه – مقاومة غواية الأرواح الشريرة وحيلها.

4- لأنه إذا انحرف الجميع في تيار غواية الشيطان وأباطيل الأوثان فكيف كان  ممكنا لهم أن يربحوا نفس الانسان وعقلهوهم عاجزون حتى عن رؤية النفس والعقل،  وكيف يتاح لشخص أن يجدد ما لم يبصره.

5- ولعل أحد يقول أن الخلقة كانت كافية. ولكن لو كانت الخلقة كافية لما حدثت كل  هذه الشرور الجسيمة مطلقا، لأن الخلقة كانت موجودة فعلا، وكان البشر لا يزالون  يتخبطون في نفس الضلالة عن الله

6- فالى من أذن كانت تدعو الحاجة الا لكلمة الله الذي يبصر النفس والعقل،  والمحرك لكل ما في الخليقة وبها يجعل معرفة الآب ظاهرة لأن كان بعلم البشر عن  الآب بأعمال عنايته وبتدبيره لكل الأشياء، هو الذي يستطيع أن يجدد ذلك التعليم  عينه

7- وكيف كان ممكنا أن يتم هذا؟ رب امرئ يقول أنه كان أي بأعمال الخليقة ولكن  هذه لم تعد وسيلة مضمونة بل بالعكس أن البشر سابقا رفضوا أن يبصروها، ولم  يعودوا يشخصون بأبصارهم الى فوق بل الى أسفل.

8- لهذا اذ ابتغى منفعة البشر كان طبيعيا أن يأتي الينا كإنسان آخذا لنفسه جسدا  كسائر البشر، ليعلمهم من الأمور الأرضية – أي بأعمال جسده- حتى يستطيع من لا  يدرون أن يعرفوه من أعمال عنايته وسلطانه على كل الأشياء أن يبصروا الأعمال التي  عملها بجسده الفعلي، ويعرفون كلمة الله الحال في الجسد، وفيه يعرفون الآب.
 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الخامس عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

وإذ رأي " الكلمة" أن البشر حصروا في الأمور الجسدية تنازل الى مستوى تفكيرهم  وأخذ جسدا والتقى بأحساساتهم في منتصف الطريق. وسواء اتجهت ميولهم الى عبادة  الطبيعة أو البشر, أو الأرواح الشريرة، او الموتى فقد أظهر نفسه ربا على كل  هؤلاء.

1- وكما أن المعلم الصالح – الذي يعني بتلاميذه- يتنازل الى مستواهم، أن رأى  البعض منهم لم يستفيدوا بالعلوم التي تسمو فوق ادراكهم، ويقدم اليهم تعاليم  أبسط، هكذا فعل كلمة الله كما يقول بولس أيضا ( إذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم  يعرف بحكمته استحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة (1كو21:1)

2- لأنه إذ رأى أن البشر رفضوا التأمل في الله، وانحطت نظراتهم الى أسفل كأنهم  قد غاصوا في العمق، باحثين عن الله في الطبيعة وفي عالم الحسيات، ومخترعين  لأنفسهم آلهة من البشر الق5ابلين للفناء ومن الجن – لهذا فان مخلص الكل محب،  كلمة الله أخذ لنفسه جسدا وكإنسان مشى بين الناس، وقابل احساسات البشر في منتصف  الطريق وحتى يستطيع من يتخيلون الله هيوليا (1) أن يدركوا الحق بما يعلنه الرب  في جسده، ويدركوا الآب فيه.

3- وهذا لأن البشر هم بشر، ولأن كل أفكارهم أصبحت بشرية ففي كل الأمور التي  ركزوا فيها احساساتهم وجدوا أنفسهم قوبلوا في منتصف الطريق وعلموا الحق من كل  ناحية.

4- فإن نظروا الى الخليقة بدهشة ورهبة رأوهاتعترف بالمسيح ربا وان اتجهت عقولهم  نحو البشر ليتوهموا أنهم آلهة وجدوا أن أعمال المخلص – ان قارنوا بأعمال البشر-  قد أظهرته وحده ابن الله دون سائر البشر، لأنه لم يقم بينهم قط من استطاع أن  يأتي الأعمال التي عملها كلمة الله.


5- وا انحرفوا الى الأرواح الشريرة وجب أن يدركوا بعد أن رأوا الكلمة يطردها،  أنه وحده هو الله، وأن تلك الأرواح لا شئ.


6- وان انحدرت عقولهم فوصلت الى الأموات حتى عبدوا الأبطال والآلهة التي تحدث  عنها الشعراء، وجب بعد أن رأوا قيامة المخلص، أن يعترفوا أن تلك آلهة كاذبة،  وأن الرب وحده هو الاله الحق.. كلمة الآب، وهو رب الموت أيضا.


7- لهذا السبب ولد وظهر كإنسان، ومات، وقام ثانية بعد أن غطى بأعماله كل أعمال  البشر الذين سبقوه، حتى إذا ما اتجهت أفكار البشر الى أية ناحية استطاع أن  يستردهم من هذه الناحية ويعلمهم عن أبيه الحقيقي، كما يقول عن نفسه : " أنا قد  جئت لكي أطلب وأخلص ما قد هلك لوقا 10:19

الحواشي


(1) أي ذا جسد

*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل السادس عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

إذا فقد جاء لكي يجذب أنظار البشر الحسية اليه كإنسان وبذلك يقودهم لكي يعرفوه  كإله.

1- لأنه إذا انحط فكر البشر نهائيا إلى الأمور الحسية فقد توارى الكلمة بظهوره  في الجسد، لكي يستطيع كإنسان أن ينقل البشر الى ذاته, ويركز إحساساتهم في شخصه  وإذ يتطلع اليه البشر كإنسان, فإنه يقنعهم بالأعمال التي عملها أنه ليس مجرد  إنسان بل هو اله أيضا، وكلمة الله الحق وحكمته.

2- وهذا أيضا ما قصد أن يشير اليه "بولس" أذ يقول " وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في  المحبة حتى تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين وما هو الطول والعرض والعمق  والعلو وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة لكي تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله (أفسس 3: 17-19).

3- لأن كل الأشياء امتلأت من معرفة الله بإعلان (الكلمة) نفسه في كل ناحية –  فوق وتحت- في العمق والعرض. أما فوق ففي الخليقة وتحت في التأنس, وفي العمق  بنزوله الى الجحيم، وفي العرض أي في العالم، لقد امتلأت كل الأشياء من معرفة  الله.

4- ولهذا السبب أيضا فإنه لم يتمم ذبيحته عن الكل بمجرد مجيئه مباشرة بتقديم  جسده للموت وإقامته ثانية، لأنه لو فعل ذلك لجعل ذاته غير ظاهرة، ولكن صبر  نفسه ظاهرا جدا بالأعمال التي صنعها وهو في الجسد. بهذه الأعمال التي عملها  والعلامات التي أظهرها، لم يعد معروفا بعد كإنسان، بل كالله (الكلمة).
 5- لأن المخلص بتأنسه تمم عمليتي المحبة (أولا) برفع الموت عنا وتجديدنا ثانيا  (ثانيا) باعلان نفسه وتعريف ذاته بأعماله بأنه كلمة الآب، مدبر وملك الكون، إذ  كان غير ظاهر ولا منظور.[/FONT]








[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]عن موقع الأنبا تكلا
[/FONT]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

*كتاب تجسد الكلمة - البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى:
*
*
*
*# تقديم للقمص مرقس داود:*

عندما شرعت في مراجعة هذا الكتاب لم أكن أتوقع كل هذه الكنوز اللاهوتية، فقد  لقب أثناسيوس الرسولي بحق أنه "حامي الإيمان" ولعل أهم ما يقوله أثناسيوس عن  المسيح يتلخص فيما يلي:

" هذا هو الذي صلب أمام الشمس وكل الخليقة كشهود، وأمام من أسلموه إلى الموت.  وبموته صار الخلاص للجميع، والفداء لكل الخليقة، هو حياة الجميع، الذي سلم  جسده إلى الموت نيابة عن الجميع، ولأجل الجميع، ولو لم يؤمن اليهود بذلك (فصل  37: 7) فليس بأحد غيره الخلاص.
أما ما يقوله أثناسيوس لليونانيين فأهمه هو قوله : إن الفلاسفة اليونانيين  (وخاصة أفلاطون) يقول أن الكون جسم (أو جسد) هائل، وهذا حق لأننا نراه، ونرى  أجزاءه واقعة تحت حواسنا، فإن كان كلمة الله في الكون الذي هو جسم وان كان قد  اتحد بكل الكون وبكل أجزائه، فما هو وجه الغرابة أو السخف إن قلنا إنه اتحد  بالإنسان أيضا؟ (فصل 41: 5) ويضيف كذلك:

" إنه لو كان حلوله في جسد أمرا سخيفا وغير معقول، لكان أمرا سخيفا أيضا أن  يتحد بكل الكون، ويعطي ضياء وحركة لكل الأشياء بعنايته، لأن الكون أيضا جسد.  أما إن كان قد لاق به أن يتحد بالموت، وأن يعرف في الكل، وجب أن يليق به أيضا  أن يظهر في جسد بشري، وأن يستضئ به ذلك الجسد ويعمل، لأن البشرية جزء من الكل  كسائر الأجزاء. ولو كان آمرا غير لائق أن يتخذ جزءا كأداة يعلم البشر بها عن  لاهوته، لكان أمرا في غاية السخف أن يعرف بواسطة كل الكون أيضا فصل 41: 6و7

*المسيح كلمة الله الحي  باسمه تخرج الشياطين وان كانت الشياطين تعترف به، وأعماله تشهد له يوما فيوما، فقد  اتضح جليا – ويجب أن لا يتصلف أحد نحو الحق- أن المخلص أقام جسده، وأنه هو ابن الله  الحقيقي المولود منه وأنه هو كلمته وحكمته وقوته، الذي في الأزمنة الأخيرة اتخذ  جسدا لخلاص الجميع، وعلم العالم عن الله (الأب) وأبطل الموت ووهب الكل عدم الفساد  بموعد القيامة إذ أقام جسده كباكورة لذلك، وأظهر بعلامة الصليب كعلامة للظفر على  الموت وفساده (فصل 32: 6) " فلقد بسط المسيح يده على الصليب الذي وهو روح لا جسد له  ظهر في الجسد (اتخذ جسدا) من أجلنا وتألم عن الجميع (فصل 38: 2) فليس اسم آخر تحت  الس

ماء  به ينبغي أن نخلص، فهو الذي أنار الحياة وفتح باب الخلود لمن يؤمن به.*

" عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد"
تفرد المسيح بأنه كلمة الله الأزلي المتجسد. لماذا؟!!! لم يكن ممكنا أن يتأله  الإنسان ليتصل بالله. فالله بنفسه اختار طوعا أن يتجسد.
الله الكلمة اتخذ جسدا
ففي المسيح حل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.
الله نور لا يدنى منه، والمسيح هو صورة الله غير المنظور.
الله محبة، والمسيح هو تجسد محبة الله لكل البشر وقد أظهر الله محبته في الصليب  فتم الفداء وفتحت أبواب الخلود لمن يقبل عمل الله في المسيح لأجل خلاص نفسه.


* 

*​ 
*الفصل الأول*


"مقدمة هذه الرسالة اتضاع وتجسد الكلمة. افتراض عقيدة الخليقة وذلك بواسطة  الكلمة. لقد خلص الآب العالم بذاك الذي به خلقه أولا"
1- إذا اقتصرنا في بحثنا السابق على القليل من الأقوال الكثيرة مما يكفي لبيان  ضلالة الأمم (1) بصدد الأوثان وعبادة الأوثان، وكيفية اختراعها في بداية الأمر،  وكيف كانت شرور البشر هي الباعث على تفكيرهم في عبادة الأوثان، وبعد أن عرفنا  بنعمة الله أيضا شيئا عن لاهوت كلمة الآب وعنايته الشاملة وسلطانه، وكيف أن  الآب الصالح ينظم كل الأشياء بالكلمة، وأن به تتحرك كل الكائنات وبه تحيا-  تعال الآن أيها العزيز مكاريوس (2) يا خليقا بهذا الاسم ويا محبا للمسيح بالحق  ولنتتبع إيماننا المسيحي(3) ولنظهر كل ما يتعلق بتأنس الكلمة وظهوره الإلهي  بيننا، الأمر الذي يسخر منه اليهود، ويهزأ به اليونانيون، وأما نحن فنعظمه  ونبجله، وذلك حتى تزداد وتتضاعف تقواك نحو الكلمة على قدر ضعف مظهره
2- فانه كلما ازداد استهزاء غير المؤمنين بالكلمة، ازدادت الشهادة التي يعطيها  عن لاهوته. لأن ما يعتقده البشر مستحيلا يثبته الله ممكنا وسهلا وليس ذلك وحسب  بل أن ما يسخرون منه ويعتقدونه غبير لائق يلبسه بصلاحه ثوب اللياقة والجمال،  وما يهزأون به بغرورهم وادعائهم الحكمة، ويتوهمونه بشريا، يظهره هو بسلطانه  الهيا وفي ذلك كله نتغلب على الادعاءات والافتراءات الوثنية بما يظنه العالم  ضعفا، أي بصليبه ويقنع بطريقة خفية أولئك الهازئين وغير المؤمنين، ليدركوا  لاهوته وسلطانه.
3- ولعلاج هذا الموضوع أراه لزاما على أن ألخص ما سبق أن قررته (4) حتى لا  تفوتك معرفة سبب ظهور كلمة الآب الجليل القدر في الجسد، وحتى لا تتوهم أنه كان  من مستلزمات طبيعة مخلصنا أن يلبس جسدا، بل لكونه خاليا من الجسد بطبيعته،  ولأنه هو الكلمة منذ الأزل قد ارتضى بتحنن أبيه وصلاحه - أن يظهر لنا جسد بشري  لخلاصنا.
4- إذن فيليق بنا أن نبدأ بحث هذا الموضوع بالتحدث عن خلقة الكون وعن الله  بارئه، وعندئذ يمكننا أن ندرك أن تجديد الخليقة كان من عمل نفس الكلمة الذي  خلقها في البداية. إذ سوف يتضح أنه لم يكن أمرا مخالفا أن يتمم الله خلاص  العالم بذاك الذي خلقه به أولا.

الحواشي
(1) أي الوثنيين (2) له كتاب آخر بعنوان الرسالة إلي الوثنيين ف 1. قد يكون هذا  الاسم مستعملا هنا رمزيي فقط. (3) أنظر 1تيموثاوس 3: 16 (4) في الرسالة  السابقة


* 

*​ * الفصل الثاني​ * 

دحض بعض الآراء الخاطئة عن عملية الخلقة
(1) مذهب الأبيكوريين، وهو القائل بأن الخلق مصادفة، لكن تعدد الأجسام  والأجزاء يستلزم وجود قوة خالقة
(2) مذهب الأفلاطونيين، وهو القائل بوجود المادة من قبل، وهذا يخضع الله للحدود  البشرية، ويجعله لا خالقا بل صانعا ميكانيكيا.
(3) مذهب اللاأدريين أو الأغنسطيين، وهو القائل بوجود خالق آخر وهذا يشجبه  الكتاب المقدس.
1- لقد نحا الكثيرون مناحي مختلفة في صدد صنع الكون وخلق جميع الأشياء، ووضع كل  منهم المبدأ الذي يتفق وأهواءه. فالبعض توهم أن كل الأشياء وجدت من تلقاء ذاتها  وبمجرد الصدفة، كالأبيكوريين مثلا {1} الذين يدعون بغرورهم أن لا وجود لتلك  العناية التي تهيمن على الكل، وهم في ذلك يناقضون الحق الواضح والاختبار  الملوس.

2- فلو صح زعمهم بأن كل شئ وجد من نفسه، خلواً من آيه غاية لننتج من هذا أن  جميع الأشياء لابد أن تكون قد خلقت بطريقة واحدة في حال واحدة – متشابهة وغير  متميزة عن بعضها. وبالتالي كان يجب من جهة اتحاد الجسم أن يكون الكل شمسا أو  قمرا. وفي حالة الإنسان كان يجب أن يكون الكل عينا أو يدا أو رجلا. الحال غير  هذا بل العكس أننا نرى تمييزا في الخليقة. فنرى الشمس والقمر والأرض. وفي  الأجساد البشرية نرى الرجل واليد والرأس. فهذا التمييز يدل على أنه قد تقدمتها  علة، ومن هذه العلة نستطيع أن ندرك الله كخالق وباعث للكل.

3- والبعض الآخر – وضمنهم أفلاطون {2} الذي ذاعت شهرته بين اليونانيين – يزعمون  أن الله صنع العالم من مادة موجودة من قبل لا بداية لوجودها{3}، لأنه لم يكن  ممكنا لله {4} أن يصنع شيئا ما لم تكن مادة الخشب متوفرة بين يديه.

4- على أنهم بقولهم هذا لا يدركون أنهم ينسبون الضعف لله لأنه لو لم يكن هو  باعث المادة، بل يصنع الأشياء من المادة الموجودة من قبل، فهذا معناه أنه ضعيف،  لأنه إذ ذاك لا يستطيع إيجاد شئ بدون توفر المادة لديه، كما أنه لا شك يعتبر  ضعفا من النجار أن لا يستطيع صنع أي شئ يحتاجه دون توفر الخشب لديه. لأنه يترتب  على هذا الزعم أنه لو لم تكن المادة قد توفرت لدى الله لما كان قد صنع شيئا.  وكيف يسوغ لنا في هذه الحالة أن ندعوه خالقا وبارئا إن كان يدين بقدرته على  الخلق لمصدر آخر, أي المادة؟ فلو كان الأمر كذلك لكان الله حسب رأيهم صانعا  ميكانيكيا، ليس خالقا من العدم. مادام يصنع الأشياء من المادة المتوفرة لديه  دون أن يكون هو الباعث للمادة، لأنه لا يمكن بأي حال أن يدعى خالقا ما لم يكن  هو الخالق للمادة التي منها صنعت جميع المخلوقات بدورها.
5- وأما المبتدعون فيتوهمون لأنفسهم خالقا آخر لكل الأشياء. غير أبي ربنا يسوع،  وهم بذلك يبرهنون على منتهى العمى. لا يرون حتى نفس الألفاظ التي يستعملونها.

6- لأنه إن كان الرب قد قال لليهود " أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى وقال من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا" ثم قال أيضا مشيرا إلي الخالق " فالذي جمع الله لا يفرقه إنسان{5}، فكيف يسوغ لأولئك القوم أن يدعوا بأن عملية الخلق لا تنسب إلى الآب؟ أو حسب تعبير "يوحنا" الذي يتحدث عن جميع الكائنات بلا استثناء أن كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان {6} فكيف يمكن أن يكون الخالق شخصية أخرى غير الآب؟

الحواشي
{1} هم أتباع أبيكورس الفيلسوف الوثني الذي ولد سنة 341 ومات سنة 270 ق.م
{2} أحد فلاسفة اليونان أيضا عاش من سنة 427 الى سنة 347 ق.م
{3} أو غير مخلوقة كبعض الترجمات
{4} حسب ادعائهم
{5} متى 19: 4-6
{6} يوحنا 3:1


* 

*​ 
*الفصل الثالث*


العقيدة السليمة خلقة الكائنات من العدم لسبب فرط جود الله وكرمه. خلقة الإنسان  أعلى من سائر الكائنات ولكن دون أن تكون له المقدرة على البقاء مستقلا عن غيره.  العطية السامية الممتازة التي منحت اليه أن يكون على صورة الله ومثاله، مع وعده  بالسعادة بشرط استمراره في النعمة.
(1) وهكذا نراهم يتخبطون في أوهامهم وترهاتهم. أما التعليم الالهي والايمان  بالمسيح، فانهما يدمغان أقوالهم الغبية بوصمة عار، ويظهران أنها كفر والحاد.  لأنه معلوم أن الكائنات لم تخلق من تلقاء ذاتها، فان خلقها يستلزم وجود فكر  سابق. كما أنها لم تخلق من مادة موجودة من قبل. لأن الله ليس ضعيفا. ولكن الله  خلق الكون من العدم، ومن غير سبق وجوده مطلقا، بكلمته. كما يقول (أولا) على  لسان "موسى" في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض" {1} وثاينا في الكتاب الباني  جدا الذي يسمى الراعي {2} وقبل كل شئ اؤمن بأن الله واحد. الذي خلق وصور كل  الأشياء, وأوجدها من العدم
(2) والى هذا يشير أيضا بولس إذ يقول : " بالإيمان نفهم أن العالمين أتقنت  بكلمة الله، حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر {3}
(3) لأن الله صالح. أو بالحري هو بالضرورة مصدر الصلاح. والصالح لا يمكن أن  يبخل بأي شئ. لذلك فانه إذ لا يضن بنعمة الوجود على أي شئ. خلق كل الأشياء من  العدم بكلمته – يسوع المسيح ربنا. وفضلا عن ذلك فانه إذ أشفق بصفة خاصة على  الجنس البشري دون سائر المخلوقات على الأرض، وإذ رأى ضعفه بطبيعة تكوينه عن أن  يبق في حال واحدة, منحه نعمة أخرى، فانه لم يكتف بمجرد خلقته للإنسان، كما خلق  باقي المخلوقات غير العاقلة على الأرض. بل خلقه على صورته ومثاله، أعطاه نصيبا  حتى في قوة "كلمته". لكي يستطيع وله نوع من ظل الكلمة، وقد خلق عاقلا، أن يبق  في السعادة أبداً، ويحيا الحياة الحقيقية حياة القديسين في الفردوس.
(4) ولكن لعلمه أيضا أن أراد’ الانسان يمكن أن تميل الى احدى الجهتين (أي الخير  والشر) سبق فدعم النعمة المعطاة له، بالوصية التي قدمها اليه، والمكان الذي  أقامه فيه، لأنه أتى به الى جنته، وأعطاه وصية، حتى إذا حفظ النعمة, واستمر  صالحا، استطاع الاحتفاظ بحياته في الفردوس بلا حزن ولا ألم ولا هم، فضلا عن  موعد عدم الفساد في السماء. أما إذا تعدى الوصية وارتد وأصبح شريرا فيعلم بأنه  يجلب على نفسه الفساد بالموت الذي يستحقه بالطبيعة، وأنه لا يستحق الحياة في  الفردوس بعد، بل يطرد منه من ذلك الوقت , ولكي يموت ويبقى في الموت والفساد.
(5) وهذا يحذر منه الكتاب المقدس قائلا بفم الله " من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل  أكلا. أما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها. لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتا  تموت{4}. وماذا يعني بقوله موتا تموت. ليس المقصود مجرد الموت فقط. بل أيضا  البقاء الى الأبد في فساد الموت
الحواشي
{1} تكوين 1:1 {2} لمؤلفه "هرماس" أحد مؤلفي الجيل الأول للمسيح {3}  عبرانيين  4:11 {4} تكوين 2: 16و 17



* 

*​ 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الرابع*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
اتصال خلقتنا والتجسد الإلهي أحدهما بالآخر اتصالا وثيقا. وكما خلق الإنسان  بكلمة الله من العدم إلى الوجود ثم نا نعمة إلهية، كذلك بخطية واحدة خسر تلك  الحياة. وجلب على نفسه الفساد. وملأت الخطية والشقاء العالم.
1- قد تدهش وتتساءل عن السبب في هذا البحث عن أصل البشرية طالما كان القصد من  هذه السرالة التحدث عن تجسد الكلمة. ولكن اعلم أن هذا البحث أيضا يتصل بالغرض  من هذه الرسالة.
2- لأننا عند التحدث عن ظهور المخلص بيننا. يتحتم علينا التحدث عن أصل البشر.  ولكي تعلم أن نزوله إلينا كان بسببنا, وان عصياننا استدعى تعطف الكلمة لكي يسرع  الرب في اغاثتناوالظهور بين البشر.
3- لأن اغاثتنا كانت هي الغرض من تجسده. ولأجل خلاصنا أظهر محبته العظمى إلى حد  أن يظهر ويولد في جسد بشري.
4- فالله إذ خلق الإنسان، وقصد أن يبقى في عدم فساد. أما البشر فأذ احتقروا  ورفضوا التأمل في الله، واخترعوا ودبروا الشر لأنفسهم، كما تقدم بحثه في  الرسالة السالفة (1) فقد استحقواحكم الموتالذي سبق تهديدهم به. ومن ذلك الحين  لم يبقوا بعد في الصورة التي خلقوا عليها. بل فسدوا حسبما أرادوا لأنفسهم(سفر  الجامعة الإصحاح 7 وعدد 29 مع رسالة رومية الإصحاح الأول الأعداد 21و22). وساد  عليهم الموت كملك (رومية 14:5) لأن تعديهم الوصية أعادهم إلى حالتهم الطبيعية،  حتى أنهم كما نشأوا من العدم. كذلك يجب أن لا يتوقعوا إلا الفساد الذي يؤدي الى  العدم مع توالي الزمن.
5- لأنهم ان كانوا بحضور الكلمة وتعطفه قد دعوا الى الوجود من الحالة الطبيعية  الأولى، وهي عد الوجود فانهم بطبيعة الحال متى تجردوا من معرفة الله عادوا الى  العدم (2) لأن كل ما هو فهو عدم وكل ما هو خير فهو كائن وموجود. ويجب أن تكون  النتيجة بطبيعة الحال الحرمان الى الأبد من الوجود. طالما كانوا يستمدون وجودهم  من الله الموجود. وبتعبير آخر يجب أن تكون النتيجة الانحلال وبالتالي البقاء في  حالة الموت والفساد.
6- لأن الأنسان إذ خلق من العدم فانه بطبيعته , على أنه بفضل خلقته على صورة  الله الكائن، كان ممكنا أن ينجو من الفساد الطبيعي, ويبقى في عدم فساد لو أنه  احتفظ بتلك الصورة بابقاء الله في معرفته. وكما تقول الحكمة ( حفظ شرائعه تحقيق  عدم البلى (الخلود) , ولكنه إذ كان في عدم فساد. كان ممكنا أن يعيش كالله في  ذلك الوقت. والى هذا يشير الكتاب المقدس على الأرجح عندما يقول : أنا قلت أنكم  آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. لكن مثل الناس تموتون وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون مزمور 82 :  6-7

الحواشي
(1) أنظر الرسالة الى الوثنيين (فصل 3-5
(2) والى ما لا وجود له. ولعل أثناسيوس يقصد العدم جسديا
 [/FONT]
   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الخامس*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

1- لأن الله لم يكتف بأن خلقنا من العدم ولكنه أيضا وهبنا مجانا بنعمة الكلمة،  حياة منسجمة مع الله. ولكن البشر إذ رفضوا الأمور الأبدية وتحولوا الى الأمور  الفاسدة بمشورة الشيطان، صاروا سببا لفساد أنفسهم بالموت، لأنهم - كما ذكرت  سابقا- بالطبيعة فاسدون تعينوا للخلاص من حالتهم الطبيعية بنعمة اشتراكهم في  الكلمة ان استمروا صالحين.

2- ولأن " الكلمة" حل معهم، فحتى فسادهم الطبيعي لم يجسر أن يقترب منهم، كما  تقول الحكمة أيضا " لأن الله خلق الإنسان في عدم ابلي (1) وصنعه على صورته  ازليته، لكن الموت دخل الى العالم (2) بسبب ابليس" وعندما تم ذلك بدأ البشر  يموتون، وساد عليهم الفساد من ذلك الوقت فصاعدا، وصار له سلطان على كل الجنس  البشري أكثر من سلطانه الطبيعي، لأنه أتى نتيجة تهديد الله في حال عصيان  الوصية.

3- لأن البشر لم يقفوا عند حد معين حتى في سوء أفعالهم, بل تدرجوا في الشر حتى  تخطوا كل الحدود، وأصبحوا يخترعون الشر ويتفننون فيه الى أن جلبوا على أنفسهم  الموت والفساد، وبعد ذلك إذ توغلوا في الرذيلة، ولم يقفوا عند شر واحد، بل  راحوا يخترعون كل جديد من الشر، فقد أصبحت طبيعتهم مشبعة بالخطية

4- فها هي خطايا الزنى والسرقةقد عمت كل مكان. وامتلأت كل الارض بخطايا القتل  والنهب, واصبح البشر لا يراعون حرمة للناموس , بل صاروا يرتكبو الجرائم في كل  مكان، سواء كأفرادأو كجماعات، فالمدن اشتبكت في الحروب مع المدن، والأمم قامت  ضد الأمم، وصار كل انسان يتنافس مع أترابه في الأعمال القبيحة.

5- وأصبحوا لا يترفعون حتى عن الجرائم التي ضد الطبيعة كما يقول عنهم رسول  المسيحية وشاهده: " لأن اناثهم استبدلن الاستعمال الطبيعي بالذي على خلاف  الطبيعة، وكذلك الذكور أيضا تاركين استعمال الانثى الطبيعي اشتعلوا بشهوتهم  بعضهم لبعض فاعلين الفحشاء ذكورا بذكور ونائلين في أنفسهم جزاء ضلالهم  المحق(رومية 1: 26و 27)

الحواشي

1- أو خالدا حسب ترجمة اليسوعيين
2-  حكمة 2: 23و 24*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل السادس*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
اذن فقد كان الجنس البشري سائرا الى الفناء, وكانت صورة الله فيه سائرة الى  الإضمحلال, وتلف عمله. ولهذا كان أمام الله أحد أمرين. اما أن يتنازل عن كلمته  التي نطق بها، والتي جلب بها الإنسان على نفسه الخراب. أو أن يهلك الإنسان الذي  شارك الكلمة. وفي هذه الحالة يفشل قصد الله فماذا إذن؟ أيحتمل صلاح الله هذا؟  وان كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا خلق الإنسان؟ لو ان هذا حدث لدل على ضعف الله لا على  صلاحه
1- اذن فمن أجل هذا ساد الموت البشر وعمهم الفساد، وكان الجنس البشري سائرا نحو  الهلاك، وكان الإنسان العاقل الذي خلق على صورة الله آخذا في الاختفاء, وكانت  صنعة الله آخذة في الانحلال.
2- لأن الموت، كما قلت سابقا، صارت له سيادة شرعية علينا 0تكوين 2: 25) منذ ذلك  الوقت، وكان مستحيلا أن ينقض الناموس، لأن الله هو الذي وضعه بسبب التعدي  (غلاطية 3: 19) وأصبحت النتيجة في الحال مرعبة حقا وغير لائقة.
3- لأنه (أولا) كان أمرا مرعبا لو أن الله بعدما تكلم يصير كاذبا ان كان بعد أن  أصدر حكمه على الإنسان بأن يموت موتا ان تعدى الوصية لا يموت، بل تبطل كلمة  الله، ولو كان الإنسان لم يمت بعد أن قال الله أننا نموت، لأصبح الله غير صادق.
4- (ثانيا) وكان أيضا أمرا غير لائق أن الخليقة التي خلقت عاقلة، والتي شاركت  الكلمة. يصير مصيرها الهلاك، وترجع الى عدم والوجود بالفساد.
5- لأنه مما لا يتفق مع صلاح الله أن تفنى خليقته بسبب الغواية التي أدخلها  الشيطان على البشر.
6- وبصفة خاصة كان غير لائق على الأطلاق أن تتلاشى صنعة الله بين البشر. اما  بسبب اهمالهم، أو بسبب غواية الأرواح الشريرة
7- ولو كان مصير الخليقة العاقلة قد بات الى الهلاك، وصار مآل هذه المصنوعات  الى الفناء، فما الذي يفعله الله في صلاحه اذن؟ أيحتمل بأن يرى الفساد يسود  البشر. والموت ينشب أظافره فيهم؟ وما الفائدة من خلقتهم منذ البدء؟ لأنه خيرا  لهم لو لم يخلقهم من أن يخلقوا ثم يهملون ويفنون.
8- لأن الاهمال لا يعلن صلاح الله بل ضعفه، ان كان يسمح لخلقة يديه بالفناء بعد  أن خلقها، وكان بالأحرى يتبين ضعفه لو لم يكن قد خلق الإنسان على الاطلاق.
9- لأنه لو لم يكن قد خلق جنس البشر لما تجاسر انسان أن ينسب اليه الضعف، أما  وقد خلقه، وخلقه من العدم، فقد كان يعد أمرا مشينا جدا أن يفنى المخلوق على  مرأى من الخالق.
10- لهذا أصبح أمرا محتما ألا يترك الإنسان لتيار الفساد، لأن ذلك يعتبر عملا  غير لائق، ولا يتفق مع صلاح الله
 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل السابع*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
على أننا من الجهة الأخرى نعلم أن طبيعة الله ثابتة, ولا يمكن أن نضحي من  أجلنا, أيدعي البشر إذن التوبة؟ لكن التوبة لا تستطيع أن تحول دون تنفيذ الحكم,  كما أنها في الوقت نفسه لا تستطيع أن تداوي الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة. فنحن قد  جلبنا الفساد على أنفسنا ونحتاج لاعادتنا الى نعمة صورة الله , ولا يستطيع أحد  أن يجدد الخلق الا الخالق فهو وحده الذي يستطيع (1) أن يخلق الجميع من جديد (2)  أن يتألم من أجل الجميع (3) أن يقدم الجميع الى الآب.
1- وان كنا قد وصلنا الى هذه النتيجة فاننا من الناحية الأخرى نجد مطالب الله  العادلة. تصطدم بها، إذ يجب أن يكون الله أمينا وصادقا من جهة حكم الموت الذي  وضعه. لأنه كم يكون شنيعا جدا لو كان الله أبو الحق يظهر كاذبا من أجلنا  نجاتنا؟
2- ومرة أخرى نقول : أي طريق كان ممكنا أن يسلكه الله ؟ أيطلب من البشر التوبة  عن تعدياتهم ؟ وهذا قد يرى لائقا بالله- لعله كما ورثوا الفساد بسبب التعدي  ينالون عدم الفساد بسبب التوبة.
3- ولكن التوبة (أولا) لا تستطيع أن توفى مطلب الله العادل لأنه ان لم يظل  الإنسان في قبضة الموت يكون الله غير صادق (ثانيا) تعجز عن أن تغير طبيعة  الإنسان، لأن كل ماتفعله هو أنها تقف حائلا بينه وبين ارتكاب الخطية.
4- ولو كان الأمر مجرد خطأ بسيط ارتكبه الإنسان، ولم يتبعه الفساد، فقد تكون  التوبة كافية. أما وقد علمنا أن الإنسان بمجرد التعدي انحرف في تيار الفساد,  الذي كان طبيعة له. وحرم من تلك النعمة التي سبق أن أعطيت له, وهي مماثلة لصورة  الله, فما هي الخطوة التالية التي يستلزمها الأمر؟ أو من الذي كان يستطيع أن  يعيد اليه تلك النعمة. ويرده الى حالته الأولى. الا كلمة الله الذي خلق كل شئ  من العدم في البدء؟
5- لهذا كان أمام كلمة الله مرة أخرى أن يأتي بالفاسد الى عدم فساد، وفي نفس  الوقت أن يوفي مطلب الآب العادل. المطالب به الجميع, وحيث أنه هو كلمة الآب  ويفوق الكل، فكان هو وحده الذي يليق بطبيعته أن يجدد خلقة كل شئ, وأن يتحمل  الآلام عوضا عن الجميع, وأن يكون نائبا (1) عن الجميع لدى الآب.

الحواشي
(1) أو شفيعا، أو سفيرا كبعض الترجمات.
*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الثامن*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
لهذا افتقد كلمة الله الأرض التي كان حاضرا فيها دوما، ورأى كل هذه الشرور؛ ثم  أخذ جسدا من طبيعتنا من عذراء طاهرة عفيفة حل في أحشاءها, وذلك لكي يعلن نفسه  فيه، ويقهر الموت, ويعيد الحياة.
1- لأجل ذلك جاء الى عالمنا كلمة الله, الخالي من الجسد، والعديم الفساد، وغير  المادي مع أنه لم يكن عنا ببعيد (1). لأنه لم يترك شيئا من البرايا خلوا منه،  إذ هو يملأ كل شئ في كل مكان, وفي نفس الوقت هو كائن مع أبيه, ولكنه تنازل وأتي  الينا لكي يعلن شفقته علينا ويفتقدنا.
2- وإذ رأى جنس الخليقة العاقلة في طريق الهلاك, وأن الموت يسودهم بالفساد، وإذ  رأى أيضا أن التهديد بالموت في حالة التعدي, قد مكن الفساد من طبيعتنا، وأنه  لأمر شنيع أن ينحل الناموس قبل أن يتم , وإذ رأى أيضا عدم لياقة الأمر الراهن,  وهو أن خليقته التي خلقتها يداه في طريق الفناء, وإذ رأى فوق هذا شر البشر  المستطير , وأنهم يتزايدون فيه شيئا فشيئا, حتى أشرفوا على هوة سحيقة, وإذ رأى  أخيرا أن كل البشر تحت قصاص الموت – لهذا أشفق على جنسنا, وترفق بضعفنا, ورثى  لفسادنا. وإذ عن جسدنا لم يحتمل أن يرى الموت تصير له السيادة, لئلا تفنى به  الخليقة, وتذهب صنعة أبيه في البشر هباء, وقد أخذ لنفسه جسدا لا يختلف.
3- لأنه لم يفكر في مجرد التجسد, أو مجرد الظهور(2) وإلا فلو أنه أراد مجرد  الظهور لاستطاع أن يتمم ظهوره الالهي بطريقة أسمى وأفضل. ولكنه أخذ جسدا من  جنسنا وليس ذلك فحسب, بل من عذراء طاهرة بلا لوم لم تعرف رجلا، جسدا طاهرا  وخاليا بالحق من زرع بشري, لأنه وهو القادر على كل شئ, وبارئ كل شئ, أعد الجسد  في العذراء كهيكل لها, وجعله جسده بالذات واتخذه أداه له وفيه أعلن ذاته, وفيه  حل.
4- وهكذا إذ أخذ من أجسادنا جسدا مماثلا لطبيعتنا، وإذ كان الجميع تحت قصاص  فساد الموت، فقد بذل جسده للموت عوضا عن الجميع, وقدمه للآب. كل هذا فعله شفقة  منه علينا, وذلك (أولا) لكي يبطل الناموس الذي كان يقضي بهلاك البشر, إذ مات  الكل فيه، لأن سلطانه قد أكمل في جسد الرب ولا يعود ينشب أظفاره في البشرالذين  ناب عنهم. (ثانيا) لكي يعيد البشر الى عدم الفساد بعد أن عادوا الى الفساد،  ويحييهم من الموت بجسده وبنعمة القيامة, وينقذهم من الموت(3) كانقاذ القش (4)  من النار.
الحواشي
1- أعمال الرسل 17: 27
2- انظر فصل 7:43
3- الترجمة الأصح : ويبيد الموت عنهم
4- أو ( القصب) كبعض الترجمات، والمعنى أن الناس هم القش، والموت هو النار
*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل التاسع*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

وإذ لم يكن ممكنا أن يوقف الوباء الا بالموت أخذ الكلمة جسدا قابلا للموت, واذ  اتحد الجسد به أصبح نائبا عن الكل. وباشتراكه في عدم موته أوقف فساد الجنس  البشري. وبكونه أسمى من الكل. جعل جسده ذبيحة لأجلنا. وبكونه واحدا معنا كلنا  ألبسنا عدم الموت.

1- وإذ رأى الكلمة أن فساد البشرية لا يمكن أن يبطل الا بالموت كشرط لازم, وأنه  مستحيل أن يتحمل الكلمة الموت لأنه غير مائت ولأنه ابن الآب. لهذا أخذ لنفسه  جسدا قابلا للموت. حتى باتحاده بالكلمة, الذي هو فوق الكل، يكون جديرا أن يموت  نيابة عن الكل, وحتى يبقى في عدم فساد بسبب الكلمة الذي أتى ليحل فيه وحتى  يتحرر الجميع من الفساد، فيما بعد، بنعمة القيامة من الأموات. وإذ قدم للموت  ذلك الجسد الذي أخذه لنفسه كمحرقة وذبيحة خالية من كل شائبة فقد رفع حكم الموت  فورا عن جميع من ناب عنهم, إذ قدم عوضا عنهم جسدا مماثلا لأجسادهم.

2- ولأن كلمة الله متعال فوق الكل، فقد لاق به بطبيعة الحال أن يوفي الدين  بموته وذلك بتقديم هيكله وآنيته البشرية لأجل حياة الجميع (أو فداء عن الجميع)  وإذ اتحد ابن الله عديم الفساد بالجميع بطبيعة مماثلة، فقد ألبس الجميع عدم  الفساد بطبيعة الحال، بوعد القيامة من الأموات. لأنه لم يعد ممكنا أن ينشب فساد  الموت الفعلي أظافره في البشر، وذلك بسبب " الكلمة الذي جاء وحل بينهم بجسده  الواحد.

3- وكما أنه لو دخل ملك عظيم مدينة عظيمة (1) واتخذ اقامته في أحد بيوتها، فان  هذه المدينة تتشح بالشرف الرفيع، ولا يعود عدو أو لص ينزل اليها لإخضاعها, بل  على العكس تعتبر مستحقة لكل عناية. لأن الملك اتخذ مقره في بيت واحد من بيوتها،  كذلك كانت الحال مع ملك الكل.

4- فإنه إذ أتى الى عالمنا، واتخذ اقامته في جسد واحد بين أترابه فقد بطلت كل  مؤامرة العدو ضد الجنس البشري منذ ذلك الحين، وزال عنهم فساد الموت الذي كان  سائدا عليهم من قبل لأنه لو لم يكن الرب مخلص الجميع، ابن الله، قد جاء الينا  وحل بيننا ليوفي غاية الموت (2) لكان الجنس البشري قد هلك.

الحواشي

(1) لعله يشير الى ما كان يحدث عند زيارة الأباطرة للبلاد. وقد تشرفت  القسطنطينية بعد ذلك سنة 326 بزيارة الملك العظيم قسطنطين لها واقامته فيها

(2) او ليضع حدا للموت.

*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل العاشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]


إيضاح معقولة الفداء بتشبيه آخر. كيف أزال المسيح عنا هلاكنا, وقدم لنا في  تعاليمه الدواء الشافي من سمومه. البراهين الكتابية لتجسد الكلمة، وللذبيحة  التي قدمها.

1- حقا لقد كان هذ1 العمل العظيم متفقا مع وجود الله بشكل عجيب لأنه اذا أسس  ملك منزلا أو مدينة وأحدق بها اللصوص بسبب اهمال سكانها، فانه لا يهملها أو  يتغاضى عنها بأي حال, بل يقوم ويهتم وينتقم من العابثين بها لأنها صنعة يديه  غير مبال باهمال سكانها، بل بما يليق بذاته، وهكذا الله، كلمة الآب الكلي  الصلاح, ولم يهمل الجنس البشري صنعة يديه, ولم يتركه للفساد، بل أبطل الموت  بتقديم جسده، وعالج اهمالهم بتعاليمه، ورد بسلطانه كل ما كان للانسان.

2- وهذه كلها يمكن للمرء أن يتحققها من كتبة الانجيل. الذين كتبوا بالهام الروح  القدس، إذ اطلع على كتاباتهم التي فيها يقولون " لأن محبة المسيح تحصرنا اذ نحن  نحسب هذا أنه ان كان واحد قد مات لأجل الجميع فالجميع إذا ماتوا. وهو مات لأجل  الجميع كي لا نعيش فيما بعد لأنفسنا بل للذي مات لأجلنا وقام 2كو 5: 14و 15  ربنا يسوع المسيح. أيضا " ولكن الذي وضع قليلا عن الملائكة يسوع نراه مكللا  بالمجد والكرامة من أجل ألم الموت لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد  عبرانيين 2: 9

3- بعد ذلك يبين في الآية التالية لماذا لم يكن ممكنا لأحد آخر سوى الله "  الكلمة" نفسه أن يتجسد : لآته لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل , وبه الكل وهو آت  بأبناء كثيرين إلي المجد. أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام  عبرانيين 2: 10 وهو بهذه  الكلمات يقصد أن يبين أنه لم يكن مستطاعا لأحد آخر أن يرد البشر من الفساد الذي  بدا غير كلمة الله الذي خلقهم أيضا من البدء

4- ولا مكان تقديم ذبيحة عن الأجساد أخذ الكلمة جسدا مشابها. والى هذا يشيرون  أيضا في الكلمات التالية " " فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو  أيضا فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذات الذي له سلطان الموت أي ابليس ويعتق الذي خوفا  من الموت كانواجميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية " العبرانيين 2: 14و 15

5- لأنه بذبيحة جسده وضع حدا لحكم الموت الذي كان قائما ضدنا , ووضع لنا بداية  جديدة للحياة برجاء القيامة من الأموات الذي أعطاه لنا لأنه إن كان بإنسان قد  ساد الموت على البشر لهذا السبب أيضا بطل الموت, وتمت قيامة الحياة بتأنس كلمة  الله, كما كخاضعين للدينونة بل يقول ذلك الإنسان الذي حمل سمات المسيح (غلاطية  17:6 ) " فإنه إذ الموت بإنسان، بإنسان أيضا قيامة الأموات لأنه كما في آدم  يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع(1كو 15: 21و22) وهكذا نحن الآن لا  نموت بعد كاناس يقومون من الموت ننتظر القيامة العامة للجميع, التي سيبينها في  أوقاتها الله. الذي أتممها, والذي وهبنا إياها (1تيموثاوس 15:6)

6- إذن فهذا هو السبب الأول الذي من أجله تأنس المخلص. على أننا سنرى أيضا من  الأسباب الأخرى التالية أن مجيئه المبارك بيننا كان لابد أن يتم.

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الحادي عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
سبب آخر للتجسد. إذ عرف الله أن الإنسان بطبيعته لم يكن في مقدوره معرفته لكي  يستطيع أن يجد فائدة من وجوده في الحياة, لقد خلقه على صورة الكلمة حتى يستطيع  بذلك أن يعرف الكلمة.

وبه يعرف الأب , أما هو فإذ احتقر هذه المعرفة هوى إلى العبادة الوثنية, تاركا  الله غير المنظور واتبع السحر والشعوذة وذلك كله رغم إعلانات الله المتعددة عن  نفسه.

1- وعندما خلق الله الضابط الكل الجنس البشري بكلمته, ورأى ضعف طبيعتهم, وأنها  لا تستطيع من نفسها أن تعرف خالقها، أو تكون آيه فكرة عن الله على الإطلاق،  لأنه بينما هو ( أي الله) غير مخلوق فقد خلقت الكائنات من العدم، وبينما هو  روح لا جسد له فقد خلق البشر، بطريقة أدنى، في الجسد، ولأن المخلوقات لم تستطع  بأي حال أن تدرك وتعرف خالقها- لهذا تحنن الله على الجنس البشري على قدر صلاحه،  ولم يتركهم خالين من معرفته، لئلا يروا أن لا منفعة على الإطلاق من وجودهم في  الحياة.

2- لأنه آيه منفعة للمخلوقات أن لم تعرف خالقها؟ أو كيف يمكن أن تكون عاقلة  بدون معرفة كلمة ( وفكر) الآب الذي أوجدهم في الحياة؟ لأنه أن كانت كل  معلوماتهم محصورة في الأمور الأرضية فلا شئ يميزهم عن البهائم العديمة النطق.  نعم ولماذا خلقهم الله لو كان لا يريدهم أن يعرفوه؟

3- وتفاديا لهذا أعطاهم الله بصلاحه نصيبا من صورته- ربنا يسوع المسيح- وخلقهم  على صورته ومثاله، حتى إذا ما رأوا تلك الصورة أي كلمة الآب، استطاعوا أن  يكونوا، استطاعوا أن يكونوا فكرة عن الآب، وإذا ما عرفوا خالقهم عاشوا الحياة  الحقيقية السعيدة المباركة.

4- ولكن البشر في ضلالهم وتمردهم إذا تهاونوا- رغم كل هذا - بالنعمة التي أعطيت  لهم، تركوا الله كليا، واظلمت أنفسهم، لا بمجرد فكرتهم عن الله، بل أيضا  باختراعاتهم الكثيرة التي اخترعوها لأنفسهم الواحد تلو الآخر- لأنهم لم يكتفوا  بأن يصوروا لأنفسهم التماثيل بدل الحق، ويكرموا المخلوقات - التي لم تكن من  قبل- دون الله الحي- ويعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق( رومية 1: 25، بل والأسوأ من  الكل، حولوا مجد الله إلى الخشب والحجارة، والى كل الأشياء المادية والى  الإنسان، بل ذهبوا إلى أبعد من هذا كما بيننا في الرسالة السابقة.

5- ولقد بلغ بهم الفجور أنهم تقدموا لعبادة الشياطين، ونادوا بها آلهة، متممين  بذلك شهواتهم، فانهم كما ذكرنا آنفا قدموا محرقات من الحيوانات العديمة النطق،  وذبائح من البشر كما يلائمهم، منحدرين بخطوات سريعة وراء نزعاتهم الجنونية.

6- من أجل هذا كثر بينهم تعليم فنون السحر، وأضلت العرافة البشر في أماكن  متعددة, وأصبح كل البشر ينسبون سبب ميلادهم، بل وجودهم إلى الكواكب وكل  الأجرام السماوية، إذ لم يفكروا إلا في المنظور.

بالاختصار لقد أصبح كل شئ مشبعا بروح الكفر والاستباحة، وصار الله وحده وكلمته  غير معروف رغم أنه لم يخف نفسه من نظر البشر ولا أعلن نفسه بطريقة واحدة فقط,  بل على العكس أعلن نفسه لهم بأشكال منوعة وطرق عدة.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الثاني عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

ومع أن الانسان خلق في النعمة, الا أن الله إذ سبق فعلم ميله النسيان، أعد  أعمال الخليقة لتذكرة بشخصه. والأكثر من ذلك أنه أعد الناموس والأنبياء الذين  قصد بخدمتهم أن تكون لكل العالم ولكن البشر لم يلتفتوا الا لشهواتهم.

1- لأنه وان كانت نعمة مماثلة الصورة الالهية كافية في حد ذاتها معرفة الله  الكلمة، ومعرفة الأب به، الا أن الله، العارف ضعف البشر، أعد علاجا شافيا  لإهمالهم، حتى إذا كانوا لا يعنون بمعرفة الله من تلقاء أنفسهم، استطاعوا  بواسطة المخلوقات أن يتجنبوا الجهل بالخالق ( أو أن يعرفوا الخالق)

2- واذ تسفل اهمال البشر قليلا فقليلا الى السفليات، أعد الله مرة أخرى علاجا  لضعفهم هذا، بارسال ناموس وأنبياء، رجال معروفين لديهم، حتى إذا ما تغافلوا عن  أن يتطلعوا الى السماء ليعرفوا خالقهم، استطاعوا أن يتعلموا ممن يعيشون بينهم،  لأن البشر يستطيعون أن يتعلموا من البشر بسهولة أكثر من السماوات

3- وهكذا كان في استطاعتهم، إذا ما تطلعوا الى السماء وأدركوا جمال الخليقة  وتناسقها، أن يعرفوا مدبرها - كلمة الآب- الذي يعرف الأب للجميع بسلطانه على كل  الأشياء والذي يحرك الأشياء لهذه الغاية عينها حتى يستطيع الجميع أن يعرفوا  الله.

4- أو - ان لم يكن ذلك في مقدورهم - كان ممكنا لهم أن يلتقوا على الأقل  بالقديسين، وبواستطتهم يعرفون الله جابل كل الأشياء، أبا المسيح ويعرفون أن  عبادة الأوثان كفر بالله، ومملوءة من كل فساد

5- أو كان يسيرا عليهم أن يعيشوا حياة فاضلة خالية من كل رجس وفساد لو عرفوا  الناموس. لأن الناموس لم يعط لليهود فقط. ولا أرسل الأنبياء الى اليهود فقط،  الا أنهم كانوا قد أرسلوا الي اليهود واضطهدوا من اليهود، الا أنهم كانوا  بمثابة مدرسة مقدسة لكل العالم لتعليم طريق معرفة الله وارشاد النفس.

6- ورغما عن عظمة جود الله ورحمته فقد خدع البشر بالملذات العابرة والغوايات  والاغراءات التي أرسلتها الأرواح الشريرة، ولم يقاوموا الحق فقط، بل ثقلوا نير  أنفسهم بالشرور والخطايا، فلم يعودوا يظهرون بعد كخليقة عاقلة، بل دلت طرقهم  على أنه مجردون من العقل.
 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الثالث عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

وهنا أيضا أكان ممكنا لله أن يسكت وأن يترك للآلهة الكاذبة تلك العبادة التي  أمرنا بتقديمها اليه؟ أن الملك إذا عصيته الرعية يذهب اليهم بنفسه بعد أن يرسل  اليهم الرسائل. فكم بالأحرى يعيد فينا الله نعمة مماثلة صورته. هذا ما لم يستطع  البشر أن يتممواه لأنهم ان هم الا نموزج. لهذا كان لزاما أن يأتي " الكلمة نفسه  ليجدد الخليقة وأيضا ليبيد الموت في الجسد


1- وإذ صار البشر مثل البهائم، وسادت غواية الشيطان كل مكان حتى حجبت معرفة  الاله الحقيقي، فما الذي كان يفعله الله؟ أيسكت أمام هذا الأمر الجسيم، ويدع  البشر يضلون بتأثير الأرواح الشريرة، ولا يعرفون الله؟

2- ما هي الفائدة من خلقة الانسان أصلا على صورة الله؟ كان خيرا له لو أنه خلق  على صورة البهائم العديمة النطق من أن يخلق عاقلا ناطقا ثم يعيش بعد ذلك  كالبهائم

3- وهل كانت هنالك ضرورة مطلقا أن يعطي الإنسان فكرة عن الله في بداية الأمر؟  لأنه أن كان حتى الآن غير مستعد أن ينالها فكان الأولى لأن لا تعطى له من  البداية.


4- وماذا ينتفع الله الذي خلقهم وكيف يتمجد ان كان البشر الذين خلقهم لا  يعبدونه، بل يتوهمون أن بعض الخلائق الأخرى هي التي خلقتهم؟ لأنه بهذا يبرهن  الله أنه قد خلقهم لا لنفسه بل للآخرين.

5- ومرة أخرى نسوق هذا التشبيه : أن أي ملك من ملوك الأرض – وهو مجرد انسان  بشري- إذا امتلك بلادا لا يتركها لآخرين لكي تخدمهم، ولا يتنازل عنها لغيره،  ولكنه ينذر أهلها برسائله، ثم يتصل بهم بواسطة الأصدقاء مرارا، وإذا اقتضى  الأمر يذهب اليهم بشخصه كآخر وسيلة يلجأ اليها لتوبيخهم – كل ذلك لكي لا يخدموا  آخرين فيذهب عمله هباء منثورا.

6- أفلا يشفق الله بالأولى على خليقته كي لا تضل عنه وتعبد الأشياء الباطلة  التي لا وجود لها، مادام تبين أن ضلالهمقد سبب تلفهم وخرابهم، ولم يكن لائقا أن  يهلك أولئك الذين كانوا وقتا ما شركاء في صورة الله.

7- اذن فما الذي كان ممكنا أن يفعله الله؟ وماذا كان ممكن أن يتم سوى تجديد تلك  الخليقة التي كانت في صورة الله وبذلك يستطيع البشر مرة أخرى أن يعرفوه؟ ولكن  كيف كان ممكنا أن يتم هذا الا بحضور نفس صورة الله – ربنا يسوع المسيح؟ كان ذلك  مستحيلا أن يتم بواسطة البشر لأنهم لم يخلقوا على صورة الله – لهذا أتى كلمة  الله بشخصه لكي يستطيع – وهو صورة الآب – أن يجدد خلقة الانسان على مثال تلك  الصورة
8- ثم أن ذلك لم يكن ممكنا ان يتم أيضا دون القضاء على الموت والفساد

9- ولذلك كان واثقا بطبيعة الحال أن يأخذ جسدا قابلا للموت حتى اذا ما أباد  الموت فيه نهائيا أمكن تجديد البشر الذين خلقوا على صورته. اذن لم يكن كفؤا  لهذه الحاجة الا كلمة الآب
 [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]* 

*[/FONT][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الرابع عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

ان فسد الرسم وجبت إعادته من الوصرة الأصلية, وهكذا أتى أبن الآب لكي يطلب ويخلص  ويجدد الحياة ولم تكن هنالك طريقة أخرى ممكنة لأن الانسان إذ طمس بصيرته بنفسه، لم  يستطع أن يبصر لكي يشفي وشهادة الخليقة فشلت عن تحفظه أو ترده عن ضلاله أما الكلمة  فهو وحده الذي استطاع أن يتمم هذا ولكن كيف؟ ليس الا بإعلان نفسه كإنسان..

1- وإن تلطخت الصورة المرسومة على الخشب بالأدران من الخارج وأزيلت، فلابد من  حضور صاحب الصورة نفسه ثانية لكي يساعد الرسام على تجديد الصورة على نفس اللوحة  الخشبية لأنه اكراما لصورته يعز عليه أن يلقي بتلك اللوحة, وهي مجرد قطعة خشبية  بل يجدد عليها الرسم.

2- وعلى هذا المثال عينه أتى الى عالمنا ابن الآب الكلي القداسة اذ هو صورة  الآب، لكي يجدد خلقة الانسان الذي خلق مرة على صورته – ويجده كضال بمغفرة  الخطايا، كما يقول هو نفسه في الإنجيل : " أني جئت لكي أطلب وأخلص الضال (لوقا  19: 10) ومن أجل هذا قال أيضا لليهود : " أن كان أحد لا يولد ثانية" ( يوحنا 3:  3و5) وهو لا يقصد بهذا – كما ظنوا – الولادة من امرأة، وإنما قصد التحدث عن  إعادة ميلاد النفس، وتجديد خلقتها على مثال صورة الله.


3- ولكن إن كانت العبادة وثنية والمعتقدات الألحادية قد سادت العالم، وان كانت  معرفة الله قد أخفيت، فمن ذا الذي كان يقوم بتعليم العالم عن الآب؟ أن قال أحد  أن هذه هي مأمورية الانسان أجبناه أنه لم يكن في مقدور الانسان أن يجتاز الى كل  مكان تحت الشمس، لأنه ليست لديه القوة الجسدية التي تمكنه من أن يركض بهذه  السرعة، ولا هو يستطيع أن يدعي المقدرة على القيام بهذا الأمر، ولا هو يستطيع  من تلقاء نفسه – مقاومة غواية الأرواح الشريرة وحيلها.

4- لأنه إذا انحرف الجميع في تيار غواية الشيطان وأباطيل الأوثان فكيف كان  ممكنا لهم أن يربحوا نفس الانسان وعقلهوهم عاجزون حتى عن رؤية النفس والعقل،  وكيف يتاح لشخص أن يجدد ما لم يبصره.

5- ولعل أحد يقول أن الخلقة كانت كافية. ولكن لو كانت الخلقة كافية لما حدثت كل  هذه الشرور الجسيمة مطلقا، لأن الخلقة كانت موجودة فعلا، وكان البشر لا يزالون  يتخبطون في نفس الضلالة عن الله

6- فالى من أذن كانت تدعو الحاجة الا لكلمة الله الذي يبصر النفس والعقل،  والمحرك لكل ما في الخليقة وبها يجعل معرفة الآب ظاهرة لأن كان بعلم البشر عن  الآب بأعمال عنايته وبتدبيره لكل الأشياء، هو الذي يستطيع أن يجدد ذلك التعليم  عينه

7- وكيف كان ممكنا أن يتم هذا؟ رب امرئ يقول أنه كان أي بأعمال الخليقة ولكن  هذه لم تعد وسيلة مضمونة بل بالعكس أن البشر سابقا رفضوا أن يبصروها، ولم  يعودوا يشخصون بأبصارهم الى فوق بل الى أسفل.

8- لهذا اذ ابتغى منفعة البشر كان طبيعيا أن يأتي الينا كإنسان آخذا لنفسه جسدا  كسائر البشر، ليعلمهم من الأمور الأرضية – أي بأعمال جسده- حتى يستطيع من لا  يدرون أن يعرفوه من أعمال عنايته وسلطانه على كل الأشياء أن يبصروا الأعمال التي  عملها بجسده الفعلي، ويعرفون كلمة الله الحال في الجسد، وفيه يعرفون الآب.
 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل الخامس عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*

وإذ رأي " الكلمة" أن البشر حصروا في الأمور الجسدية تنازل الى مستوى تفكيرهم  وأخذ جسدا والتقى بأحساساتهم في منتصف الطريق. وسواء اتجهت ميولهم الى عبادة  الطبيعة أو البشر, أو الأرواح الشريرة، او الموتى فقد أظهر نفسه ربا على كل  هؤلاء.

1- وكما أن المعلم الصالح – الذي يعني بتلاميذه- يتنازل الى مستواهم، أن رأى  البعض منهم لم يستفيدوا بالعلوم التي تسمو فوق ادراكهم، ويقدم اليهم تعاليم  أبسط، هكذا فعل كلمة الله كما يقول بولس أيضا ( إذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم  يعرف بحكمته استحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة (1كو21:1)

2- لأنه إذ رأى أن البشر رفضوا التأمل في الله، وانحطت نظراتهم الى أسفل كأنهم  قد غاصوا في العمق، باحثين عن الله في الطبيعة وفي عالم الحسيات، ومخترعين  لأنفسهم آلهة من البشر الق5ابلين للفناء ومن الجن – لهذا فان مخلص الكل محب،  كلمة الله أخذ لنفسه جسدا وكإنسان مشى بين الناس، وقابل احساسات البشر في منتصف  الطريق وحتى يستطيع من يتخيلون الله هيوليا (1) أن يدركوا الحق بما يعلنه الرب  في جسده، ويدركوا الآب فيه.

3- وهذا لأن البشر هم بشر، ولأن كل أفكارهم أصبحت بشرية ففي كل الأمور التي  ركزوا فيها احساساتهم وجدوا أنفسهم قوبلوا في منتصف الطريق وعلموا الحق من كل  ناحية.

4- فإن نظروا الى الخليقة بدهشة ورهبة رأوهاتعترف بالمسيح ربا وان اتجهت عقولهم  نحو البشر ليتوهموا أنهم آلهة وجدوا أن أعمال المخلص – ان قارنوا بأعمال البشر-  قد أظهرته وحده ابن الله دون سائر البشر، لأنه لم يقم بينهم قط من استطاع أن  يأتي الأعمال التي عملها كلمة الله.


5- وا انحرفوا الى الأرواح الشريرة وجب أن يدركوا بعد أن رأوا الكلمة يطردها،  أنه وحده هو الله، وأن تلك الأرواح لا شئ.


6- وان انحدرت عقولهم فوصلت الى الأموات حتى عبدوا الأبطال والآلهة التي تحدث  عنها الشعراء، وجب بعد أن رأوا قيامة المخلص، أن يعترفوا أن تلك آلهة كاذبة،  وأن الرب وحده هو الاله الحق.. كلمة الآب، وهو رب الموت أيضا.


7- لهذا السبب ولد وظهر كإنسان، ومات، وقام ثانية بعد أن غطى بأعماله كل أعمال  البشر الذين سبقوه، حتى إذا ما اتجهت أفكار البشر الى أية ناحية استطاع أن  يستردهم من هذه الناحية ويعلمهم عن أبيه الحقيقي، كما يقول عن نفسه : " أنا قد  جئت لكي أطلب وأخلص ما قد هلك لوقا 10:19

الحواشي


(1) أي ذا جسد

*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] * 

*​ [/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*الفصل السادس عشر*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

إذا فقد جاء لكي يجذب أنظار البشر الحسية اليه كإنسان وبذلك يقودهم لكي يعرفوه  كإله.

1- لأنه إذا انحط فكر البشر نهائيا إلى الأمور الحسية فقد توارى الكلمة بظهوره  في الجسد، لكي يستطيع كإنسان أن ينقل البشر الى ذاته, ويركز إحساساتهم في شخصه  وإذ يتطلع اليه البشر كإنسان, فإنه يقنعهم بالأعمال التي عملها أنه ليس مجرد  إنسان بل هو اله أيضا، وكلمة الله الحق وحكمته.

2- وهذا أيضا ما قصد أن يشير اليه "بولس" أذ يقول " وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في  المحبة حتى تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين وما هو الطول والعرض والعمق  والعلو وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة لكي تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله (أفسس 3: 17-19).

3- لأن كل الأشياء امتلأت من معرفة الله بإعلان (الكلمة) نفسه في كل ناحية –  فوق وتحت- في العمق والعرض. أما فوق ففي الخليقة وتحت في التأنس, وفي العمق  بنزوله الى الجحيم، وفي العرض أي في العالم، لقد امتلأت كل الأشياء من معرفة  الله.

4- ولهذا السبب أيضا فإنه لم يتمم ذبيحته عن الكل بمجرد مجيئه مباشرة بتقديم  جسده للموت وإقامته ثانية، لأنه لو فعل ذلك لجعل ذاته غير ظاهرة، ولكن صبر  نفسه ظاهرا جدا بالأعمال التي صنعها وهو في الجسد. بهذه الأعمال التي عملها  والعلامات التي أظهرها، لم يعد معروفا بعد كإنسان، بل كالله (الكلمة).
 5- لأن المخلص بتأنسه تمم عمليتي المحبة (أولا) برفع الموت عنا وتجديدنا ثانيا  (ثانيا) باعلان نفسه وتعريف ذاته بأعماله بأنه كلمة الآب، مدبر وملك الكون، إذ  كان غير ظاهر ولا منظور.[/FONT]








[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]عن موقع الأنبا تكلا
[/FONT]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

ولقيت على موقع الكنيسة هنا لمحات من كتاب تجسد الكلمة على الرابط التالى:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1804


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*



 مؤلفات وكتب وكتابات ورسائل البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى*  وفى خضم دفاعه عن الإيمان الأرثوذكسى ضد      الأريوسيين والمناقشات اللاهوتية والعقائدية والدراسات الإنجيلية فى كتاباته      كتب البابا أثناسيوس دون أن يدرى مساحة من المساجلات والأحداث التاريخية التى      غطت تقريباً القرن الرابع كله فى ما يختص بأقوى وأخطر نزاع عقائدى ظهر فى تاريخ      المسيحية ، ويسلمها للأجيال التالية من حملة شعلة الإيمان فى صورة قضية مَسلم      بها ومقطوع فيها الحق وفصل عن الباطل ، لتكون نوراً يهدى أقدام المسيرة      الإيمانية حتى مدى الدهور . *

*     *****************************************************************************************  
 1 -  كتابات دفاعية وعقيدية : كان الغرض منها صد الهجوم الفكرى ضد العقيدة  المسيحية أو مهاجمتهم: *

*  قبل رسامته أسقفاً *

*  *** ضد الوثنيين *

*  *** تجســـد الكلمــــة       *

 * بدأ إنتاج القديس أثناسيوس الفكرى والروحى فى سن مبكرة جداً (1)      بالكتابين السابقين قبل حوالى سنة 318 م فلم يذكر فيهما أى شئ عن الهرطقة      الأريوسية الذى بدأ 319 م , وكان فى مرحلة شبابه حيث كان يبلغ 23 عاماً كما      كانت رتبته شماس فقط , والكتابان السابقين كتبهما للتبشير بالمسيحية وليس      كلاهوتى متمرس , وبالنسبه لكتابه ضد الوثنيين يشرح العقيدة المسيحية للوثنيين      بعد دخولهم فى الإيمان , ومن الملاحظ أن تجسد الكلمة يكمل كتابه ضد الوثنيين      الذى يدحض أراء الوثنيين والثانى يثبت الإيمان المسيحى , ويعتبر العالم موللر      (3) وهو لاهوتى  كاثوليكى رومانى ذائع الصيت ( 1796 - 1838 م ) فى كتابه      الذى ألفه عن أثناسيوس (4) انه يعتبره فى المكانة اللاهوتية الثانية بعد "      بوسوية " ويقول : [ إن كتاب تجسد الكلمة يعتبر أول محاولة لشرح المسيحية وتقديم      حياة المسيح بأسلوب علمى دقيق , حيث برز فكر أثناسيوس العميق المرهف النابع من      روح مسيحية رصينة واثقة وهو يوجه كل شئ نحو شخصية الفادى , ويرسو بكل حقيقة      لترتاح برفق على المسيح فيظهر المسيح فى النهاية يملأ كل شئ ] وهذه شهادة أكبر      علامة لاهوتى فى زمانة تعطي تقريظاً ومدحاً لأثناسيوس الشاب المصرى القبطى .     *

 *ولم تمر فترة حتى ظهر آريوس وهو قس ليبى حقود متعظم قام ليطعن فى البابا      متهماً إياه بالسابيلية كذباً فسقط فى هرطقة خطيرة مفادها : *
 *1 - تجريد السيد المسيح من أزليته . *
 *2 - مما ترتب عليه أنه أسقط السيد المسيح من خالق إلى مخلوق . *

*  *** ثلاث كتب مقالات ضد الأريوسيين       *

 * و فى مقالاته ضد الأريوسيين يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى : "      فليقولوا لنا إن كانت هناك حكمة فى المخلوقات أم لا ؟ و إذا لم تكن فكيف يقول      الرسول " لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ      اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ      بِجَهَالَةِ الْكِرَازَةِ " ( 1 كو 1 : 21 ) "
    و كيف إذا يقول الكتاب : " إِنَّ كَثرَةَ الحُكَماءِ خَلاصُ العالَم. ( 6 : 24)      "*
 *" الدفاع ضد الأريوسيين " كتبت هذه الرسالة فى الفترة الذهبية وهى فترة      السلام بعد نفى البابا الثانى الذى أستمر 90 شهراً ، وقد أضاف إليه الكثير من      الأفكار الدفاعية بعد هذه الفترة وقد ذكرت جماعة " البولاندست" أن هذا المؤلف      التاريخى اللاهوتى بدأ سنة 342 م وإستمرت الإضافات عليه بعد ذلك حتى أصبح مرجع      من المراجع التاريخية والهوتية الهامة عن هذه الحقبة . *
*  *** الصلاة: ضد الأمم وعن تجسد الكلمة.*

*       *************************************************************************************
  2 - الرسائــــل      العامة التى أرسلها البابا اثناسيوس       *



*   *** الرســـــــــائل الفصحية التى أعتاد      باباوات الأسكندرية إرسالها إلى الكنائس التابعة لهم .*


*  ***         الرسالة العامة إلى الأساقفة: يحتج فيها على خلعِه (عام 340).*

*    
    **** رسالة عن قرارات مجمع نيقيا يدافع فيها عن قرارات المجمع.*

*   
    *** الرسالة العامة إلى أساقفة مصر وليبيا (عام 356).*


*  *** أربع رسائل إلى الأسقف سيرابيون.*


*  *** رسالة إلى سينودس رميني في إيطاليا      وسلوقية (عام 259)*


*       ***      رسائل تعليمية عن " تعليم ديونيسيوس " و "      قوانين نيقية " مع رسالة تعالج موضوع التجسد  *


*      ***        رسائل        إلى لوسيفر*


*       **************************************************************************************

*   3 كتابات تاريخية جدلية       *

*  *** الدفاع ضد الأريوسيين       *



*   *** الدفاع ضد قسطنطينوس       *



*   ** * الدفاع ضد هروبه       *


*   ***         الدفاع الموجّه إلى الامبراطور قسطنطين      (عام 357).*


*  *** تاريخ الآريوسيين إلى الرهبان (عام 358)*


*  *** الرسالة إلى الأنطاكيين (عام 362)..*


 *كتابين ضد       الأسقف أبوليناريوس أسقف اللازقية بسوريا *


*       **************************************************************************************
*   4 - كتابات تفسيرية ونسكية       *



*     ***                مقالات عن البتولية.*


  ****       **  حياة القديس أنطونيوس التي ترجمت إلى      اللاتينية.*
 *بدراسة مقدمة كتاب حياة القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس بقلم      اثناسيوس الرسولى ان نستدل على أنه كتبه فى السنة الأولى من نياحة أنبا      أنطونيوس ، ولما كان الأنبا انطونيوس تنيح سنة 356م فيكون الكتاب إذاً كتب فى      هذه السنة *

 * *** حياة سنكنبكى المنسوب لأثناسيوس .*

 * *** مفتطفات من مقالاته عن البتولية باللغات      التالية : القبطية - السريانية - الأرمينية .  *
*       **************************************************************************************
 * 5 - كتابات تفسيرية       *
 **** تعليقات على المزامير , وسفر الجامعة ,      وسفر نشيد الأنشاد , وسفر التكوين *
*  *** شرح وتفسير سفر المزامير..*
**********************************************
*عظة لأبينا القديس الأنبا أثناسيوس الرسولى  رئيس أساقفة الإسكندرية تقال  فى البصخة المقدسة بركته المقدسة تكون معنا آمين.
لأن المسيح جاء بذاته ولمحبته مات عنا لأنه لم يخلقنا نحن الخطاة مثل آدم ويصيرنا  بشراً فقط بل لما أهلكنا أنفسنا بالخطية جاء وتألم عنا وأحيانا بمحبته لأنه قد جاء  إلينا كطبيب معلناً لنا ذاته لأنه لم يأتي لنا كمرضى بل كموتى بهذا لم يشفنا نحن  المرضى بل أقامنا نحن الأموات الذين ابتلعنا الموت ففكنا من رباطاته. لهذا مات  المسيح الرب عنا لكى نحيا معه إلى الأبد لأنه إن لم يكن الرب قد شارك البشرية فى  آلامها فكيف يخلص الإنسان لأن الموت سقط تحت أقدام المسيح وانهزم وهو مسبى مضطرب  والجحيم مع قوته رجع إلى خلف لما سمع صوت الرب ينادى الأنفس قائلاً: أخرجوا من  وثاقكم أنا أبشركم بالحياة لأنى أنا هو المسيح إبن الله الأبدي. فلنختم موعظة أبينا  القديس الأنبا أثناسيوس الرسولى الذى أنار عقولنا وعيون قلوبنا باسم الآب والإبن  والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين*
 *******************************************
 *     المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراجع * 
 *(1) كتاب حقبة مضيئة فى تاريخ مصــر - بمناسبة مرور 16 قرناً على نياحته -      القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى البابا العشرون 296 - 273 م سيرته , دفاعه عن الإيمان      عند الأريوسيين , لاهوته - العلامة الروحانى الأب متى المسكين - عدد صفحاته 824      صفحة - الطبعة الثانية 2002 م  ص 54 ، ص 216*
 *(2) الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية - كنيسة علم ولاهوت - طبعة تحضيرية 1986 م      - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى ص*
 *(3) John Adam Mohler (1796 - 1838 ), Great R. c.*
 *(4) Life of athanasias. 2Vol, 1827.*
 *(5) Athanas., De Synod. 27.*
 *(6) Socrates., II, 28, III, 8.*
 *(8) Theodoret, H. E> II, 15*


*عن موقع:*
 *        موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر -         coptic history*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

ابو تربو صعيدى لا غش فية 
شايفين الصعايدة جدعان ازاى 
اشكرك ازاى على اضافتك المميزة ابو تربو 

انت بتخدم اى مرحلة 

اكيد ارثوذكسى لا غش فيك 

اهديك 

:download:

































































​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*



asmicheal قال:


> ابو تربو صعيدى لا غش فية
> شايفين الصعايدة جدعان ازاى
> اشكرك ازاى على اضافتك المميزة ابو تربو
> 
> ...


كل دة ...أشكــــــــــــرك جدآآآآآآآآآ ...مستحقش
ايوة أنا  أرثوذكسى صميم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

*وأستاذ النهيسى منزل كتاب تجسد الكلمة - تقديم  للقمص مرقس داود: *:​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109506&page=2


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى :موسوعة كاملة*

*مجهود رائع ... كالعاده


وموضوع فى منتهى الروعه

سلام الرب يسوع*


----------

